# Was würdest Du machen, wenn...?



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (26. Mai 2009)

Also , das Spiel geht so:

 Jemand fragt z.B:

 Was würdest du machen wenn dein computer kaputt geht ?

 Jemand anders antwortet z.B :

 Ich würde die tastatur auch noch kaputt machen .

 Und muss ne neue frage schreiben . z.B

 Was würdest du machen, wenn....?

 Ich fang dann mal an!


Was Würdest du machen. wenn die Zombie apokalypse aus bricht?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mich erschießen.
Was würdest du machen, wenn dir jemand vor deiner Klasse / vor deinen Arbeitskollegen die Hose samt Unterwäsche runterziehen würde?


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Von ner Brücke springen

Was würdest du machen, wenn es immer 40°C warm ist?


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Die Lüfter von meinem Pc von Low auf High stellen ... ne bessere Klimaanlage gibts nicht =P

Was würdest du machen wenn du in deinem Salat (den du teuer bezahlt hast) Ungeziefer findest ?


----------



## D'eater (28. Mai 2009)

Mich erstmal wundern, dass ich nen Salat bestellt habe und an einen Fehler in der Matrix glauben.

Was würdest Du machen, wenn der Bohlen bei Dir anruft und mit Dir eine CD aufnehmen will?


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Mai 2009)

Ihn auslachen

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir jemand 1000€ schenkt?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2009)

Sie annehmen und Shoppen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du machen, wenn dein Internet kompett abgeschalten werden würde, zwegs Bauarbeiten oder ähnlichem?
(und das für mehrere Wochen)


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Mai 2009)

Mich erstens mal ordentlich beschweren (bis hin zu einer klage wenns da keine schadensersatz gibt)
und mich dann gemütlich zum trainig begeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was wenn du 2 gebrochene hände hättest, und nicht mehr auf der tastatur tippen kannst, geschweige denn irgend ein pcspiel/konsolenspiel zu süchteln?


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

Fluchen, mich beschweren und es dann hald akzeptieren.


Was würdest du machen, wenn du wüsstest, dass du nur noch 1 Woche zu leben hättest?


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich würde es vermutlich keinem sagen, mich total absetzen um es allen beteiligten möglichst leicht zu machen
Aber es ist schwer zu sagen, was ich wirklich machen würde. Ich denke dass ich es erst 1-2 tage vorher wirklich realisieren würde, dass mein leben gleich aus ist.



Was würdest du machen wenn dir jemand einen streich spielt, und du dich dabei ernsthaft verletzt?


----------



## Banload (28. Mai 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich würde es vermutlich keinem sagen, mich total absetzen um es allen beteiligten möglichst leicht zu machen
> Aber es ist schwer zu sagen, was ich wirklich machen würde. Ich denke dass ich es erst 1-2 tage vorher wirklich realisieren würde, dass mein leben gleich aus ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Verklagen oder schlagen

Was würdest du machen, wenn du nur noch einen Zwanni hättest?


----------



## Night falls (28. Mai 2009)

2 Kästen Oettinger kaufen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du jeden Tag 1cm wachsen würdest?


----------



## Greshnak (28. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> 2 Kästen Oettinger kaufen.
> 
> Was würdest du machen, wenn du jeden Tag 1cm wachsen würdest?



Jeden Tag einen Zentimeter von meinem Bein abschneiden ^^
Ne wohl Selbstmord denke ich



Was würdest Du machen wenn niemand mehr Vokale aussprechen könnte? (Dir insklusive)


----------



## m1chel (28. Mai 2009)

mich mit dem Hausmeister von Scrubs unterhalten.

was würdest du tun, wenn du 3monate ohne strom leben musst?


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Mai 2009)

dann würde ich wohl viel zeichnen, gitarre spielen und die drausen sein.

Was würdest du machen wenn du morgen aufwachst und plötzlich das andere geschlecht wärst?


----------



## Night falls (29. Mai 2009)

Ich würde sofort anfangen mir Dinge vaginal einzuführen. Weil ich's kann.

Was würdest du machen, wenn plötzlich Jesus vor dir stehen würde?


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2009)

ich würde ihn fragen ob er noch nägel für sein kreuz braucht *g*

was würdest du machen wenn dein lieblinsschauspieler einer serie auf einmal in einem Total beschissen film mitmacht. ?


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mich fragen, wie viel Kohle er für den Dreck eingesackt hat

Was würdest du machen, wenn du bemerkst, dass alle deine Konten weg sind? (Durch einen Systemabsturz in der Bankzentrale, und die Bank kann keine Backup einstellen. Es ist also alles verloren)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Hmm, gute Frage. Total Ausrasten, Bank überfallen oder sonst irgend so was.


Was würdest du machen, wenn du mal dem Typen begegnen würdest der dir deine grosse Liebe ausgespannt hat?


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2009)

je nachdem ob er groesser oder kleiner als ich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was wuerdest du machen wenn du mit deinem schlimmsten feind zusammenarbeiten musst um zu ueberleben?


----------



## Night falls (29. Mai 2009)

Ich würde so mit ihm zusammenarbeiten, dass er in dem Prozess stirbt und ich überelebe.

Was würdest du tun wenn du entscheiden müsstest ob dein Vater oder deine Mutter stirbt? (Sie leben beide noch und du hast keine Chance der Entscheidung zu entgehen)


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

mutter ins jenseits schicken

Was würdest du tun, wenn du auf einer einsamen Insel (Karibikinsel) strandest und es keine Aussicht auf Rettung gibt?


----------



## Redryujin (29. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mich freuen und mein Leben genießen, endlich keine Dummen Menschen mehr zu sehen.

Was würdest du machen wenn in einer Woche ein Astroid in deine Gegend einschlägt?


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Sachen packen und abhauen^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn dein PC in 5 Minuten komplett kaputt geht und du keine Chance hast es zu verhindern?


----------



## simion (29. Mai 2009)

Schonmal beim nächsten Elektroladen anrufen^^
Was würdest du machen, wenn du nur noch 10 Stunden zu leben hast?


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

poppen bis zum umfallen ^^

was würdest du machen, wenn du kein geschlechtsverkehr mehr haben könntest?


----------



## Rappi (29. Mai 2009)

Nach der Ursache suchen und sie beheben.

Was würdest du machen, wenn man dir anbietet, für 5.000 &#8364; Nacktfotos zu machen, die dann genau einen Tag auf einer Website stehen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> poppen bis zum umfallen ^^



Hehe, gefällt mir ^^



Rappi schrieb:


> Was würdest du machen, wenn man dir anbietet, für 5.000 € Nacktfotos zu machen, die dann genau einen Tag auf einer Website stehen?



An dessen Gesundheitszustand zweifeln... von mir will garantiert keiner Nacktfotos sehen!

Was würdest du tun, wenn du auf einmal anstatt in der realen Welt in einer Gamewelt aufwachst?


----------



## Rappi (29. Mai 2009)

Alt + F4 drücken.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du einen berühmten Filmstar geschwängert hättest?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Alt + F4 drücken.
> 
> Was würdest du machen, wenn du einen berühmten Filmstar geschwängert hättest?


Ich kann leider nicht geschwängert werden :]

Was würdest du machen, wenn alle Kakaobäume auf einmal verschwinden (-> nix mehr mit Schokolade)?


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Gummibärchen essen!
Was würdest du machen, wenn du der letzt Mensch auf der Erde seien würdest?


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (30. Mai 2009)

Puh alles was ich schon immer mal machen Wollte.
Was Würdest du machen wenn,  Deine Mutter/ Bruder / Schwester in Gefahr wäre und du nur einen von den 3 retten könntest?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Meinen Bruder retten, weil meine Mutter das wollen würde.

Was würdest Du machen, wenn urplötzlich die ganze Welt nackt rumlaufen würde?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Mitlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn eine heiße Braut bei dir ist und deine Kondome leer sind?^^


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (31. Mai 2009)

Tija Ich bin ein Sünder und Ohne sein muss ist es halt so. ^^

Was Würdest du machen wenn, wie bei Terminator die Maschinen Intelligent sind und uns auslöschen wollen?


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2009)

Eine Maschine werden.
Was würdest du machen, wenn du 100 Jahre alt seien würdest?


----------



## Rappi (1. Juni 2009)

Den örtlichen Friedhof besuchen und mir ein Grab aussuchen.

Was würdest du wählen, wenn du, ein Jahr lang, immer dasselbe Getränk trinken musst.


----------



## WAR_FAN (1. Juni 2009)

Radler( Bier+Limo)

was würdest du wählen wenn du ein jahr lang immer das selbe essen musst


----------



## PHazonphi (2. Juni 2009)

Müsli^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn jedes Lebewesen sofort sterben würde, wenn du es berührst?


----------



## Rob Knopf (2. Juni 2009)

Vermutlich versuchen nichts mehr zu berühren, vorallem keine geliebten Menschen! Aber ich denk daran würd ich zu Grunde gehen und irgendwann total verkümmern.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du in der Zeit reisen könntest?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2009)

Ein paar microsoft aktien kaufen gehn und schauen ob die amis wirklich auf dem mond waren.

was würdest du machn wenn der strom für lange zeit abgeschalten wird?


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

mich ärgern das ich jetzt keine antwort geben kann xD

Was würdest du machen, wenn plötzlich killer autos in der Stadt auftauchen und allein umherlaufende Menschen umbringen


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Fragen ob ich Undercover Agent werden kann und mithelfen die Menschen zu vernichten - besser als sterben!

Was würdest du machen, wenn du einen einzigen Fehler in der Vergangenheit verhindern könntest? (Bedenke! Er ändert die Zukunft vlt auch negativ!)


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Estren schrieb:


> Fragen ob ich Undercover Agent werden kann und mithelfen die Menschen zu vernichten - besser als sterben!
> 
> Was würdest du machen, wenn du einen einzigen Fehler in der Vergangenheit verhindern könntest? (Bedenke! Er ändert die Zukunft vlt auch negativ!)


Wovon diese Frage wohl angeregt ist?
Ich würde nichts ändern, da ich viel zu große Angst vor den Folgen hätte. 
Außer, ich hätte mehrere Versuche.

Was wäre wenn es keine Musik mehr geben würde?


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

@IchDuErSieEs Jaja, wovon wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über den stumpfen Sinn des Lebens nachdenken... Die Musik ist allgegenwärtig!

Was würdest du machen, wenn alle deine Sinne defekt wären und es keine Heilung gäbe?


----------



## Gron83 (2. Juni 2009)

Wohl total ziellos umherwackeln und zugrunde gehen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du unsichtbar wärest?


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Ich würde völlig ohne Anhaltspunkt durch die Gegend laufen und es nicht mal merken, wenn ich gegen eine Wand laufe.
Ich würde wahrscheinlich auch so lange umherirren, bis ich irgendwann mal zufällig ein offenes Fenster oder so finde, denn ein Leben ohne äußere Wahrnehmung ist ja wohl kein Leben.


Was würdest du machen, wenn kein Sonnenlicht mehr auf die Erde scheinen würde (mal abgesehen davon, dass alle Pflanzen und somit alle Lebewesen austerben, wegen mangelndem Licht).


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Ne Satanistenparty Feiern 
"DOWN WITH THE SUNN WUAAHH"
xD

Was würdest du tun, wenn dir jemand sagt er hasst dich abgrundtief, aber du kannst diesem jemand gut leiden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (3. Juni 2009)

Ich würde meine Seele an Mephistopheles verkaufen um unsterblich zu werden und den Tod dieser gewissen Person zu erleben.
Oder ich würde einfach fragen, was ich denn falsch gemacht habe.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du nie mehr Sex haben könntest?


----------



## $n4re (3. Juni 2009)

Hm, ähm, was soll ich da jetzt sagen? xD


Was würdest du tun, wenn das deutsche Alphabet auf 396 Buchstaben vergrößert wird?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (3. Juni 2009)

Würde meine Vergangenheit wohl ändern..

Was würdest du machen, wenn Buffed down gehen würde [für immer] ...


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

mir ein anderes forum suchen?

Was würdest du tun, wenn in Deutschland Alkohol und Zigaretten KOMPLETT verboten werden?


----------



## Beowulf321 (3. Juni 2009)

Mich nicht darüber aufregen da ich in Österreich lebe 
(und ich sowieso nicht rauche oder alkohol zu mir nehme da ich noch minderjährig bin)


Was würdest du machen wenn eine riesige armee aus Gnomen dich angreifen würde


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2009)

Ich würde lachen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du deine beiden Hände amputieren müsstest?


----------



## Lungodan (10. Juni 2009)

Von ner Klippe springen.

Was würdest du machen wenn dein gesamter Besitz gepfändet werden würde und du auf der Straße wärst?


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Erstmal für Unterhalt sorgen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du US-Präsident wärst?


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2009)

Ferien auf Staatskosten und endlich mal diesen roten Knopf drücken.


Was würdest du machen, wenn du auf einmal in einem Videospiel wärst und nur noch 1 Leben hast?


----------



## Tyalra (17. Juni 2009)

nen anderen spielstand laden wo ich mehr leben habe xD

was würdes du machen, wenn du aufwachst und auf einmal vom anderen geschlecht wärst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Schreiend im Kreis rennen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn WoW verboten werden würde und der Besitz illegal wäre?


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

Warhammer spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen wenn ich FFA hinschreibe?^^


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Ignorieren, da ich keine Ahnung habe was das sein soll...

Was würdest du machen, wenn es nur noch Wasser ohne Kohlensäure zu trinken geben würde?


----------



## Medmius (20. Juni 2009)

Nichts. Ich trinke Wasser sowieso ohne Kohlensäure.

Was würdest du machen, wenn das einzige Spiel auf der Welt Hello Kitty Online wäre?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. Juni 2009)

Überhaupt kein Spiel mehr spieln und nur raus gehn oder so.

Was würdest du machen wenn du einen Tag den Körper mit jemanden getaucht hast?


----------



## nemø (21. Juni 2009)

geschlechter übergreifend?-->forschen
Gleichgeschlechtlich--> mal gucken wie er so lebt und wrum es ihm besser,, schlechter geht als mir

was würdest duz tun wenn morgen deine schwiegermutter zu besuch kommt und du gar keinen bock auf sie hast


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. Juni 2009)

hab keine Schwiegermutter, da es aber wenn heißt: Ich würde mich einfach nicht richtig mit ihr unterhalten, kaum zuhörn immer nur ja sagen^^

was würdest du machen wenn die Welt in 3 Tagen untergehen würde?


----------



## nemø (21. Juni 2009)

zu mecces und alles geld das ich hab in burger und so stecken
und dann vielleicht noch ne runde aufn strich

was würdest du machen , wenn chuck norris mit dir verwandt wär


----------



## DasX2007 (21. Juni 2009)

Ihm einen Roundhouse Kick verpassen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du in den Nachrichten sehen würdest, dass intelligentes, ausserirdisches Leben entdeckt wurde?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2009)

den sender nie wieder anschaun, ich lass mich ned verarschen

Was würdest du tun, wenn du eine figur aus einem buch/film/etc deiner wahl treffen koenntest?


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2009)

Hm. Eine Figur aus dem Film? Oh ja, Obi-Wan! Ich würde mich von ihm unterrichten lassen. :3

_
Was würdest du tun, wenn du die Anziehungskraft überlisten könntest?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juni 2009)

mal eben zum kiosk fliegen und nen kasten bier holen =P

was würdest du machn wenn du dich in ein schwein verwandeln könntest?


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (26. Juni 2009)

stunden lagen im dreck spielen und mich danach schön sonnen^^



was würdest du wählen, wenn du die wahl hast zwischen einer fetten party mit deinen freund oder einen schönen abend mit frau bzw freundin (freund) hast?


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juni 2009)

Die Freundin! Mir der kann ich halt sachen erleben, die ich mit Freunden net kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn du nur noch 24h zu leben hättest?


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

In etwa mehr oder weniger dieser Reihenfolge:
- Frühstück mit Ei, Speck, Schinken und Toast, möglichst fetttriefend
- Ein paar kurze Nachrichten schreiben für Leute, die mir in meinem Leben besonders wichtig waren, in denen ich mich bei ihnen für ne tolle Zeit bedanke.
- Mein Testament erstellen (sofern ich noch keins hätte) und darin darauf bestehen, begraben statt kremiert zu werden.
- In ne Konditorei gehn und mich mit Süssem vollstopfen
- Nen schnellen Wagen und/oder ne Limousine für 1 Tag mieten und damit rumdüsen
- Grosses Mittagessen, möglichst mit meinen Leibspeisen
- Bungee Jumping
- Zur Bank gehn, mir ~100x 1-Euro-Münze organisieren und dann hundert Mal am selben Penner vorbeigehen und ihm jedes Mal nen Euro zustecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Etwas nicht allzu jugendfreies mit 2 Frauen, das ich hier nicht weiter erläutern will ^^
- Sofern ich ne Beziehung hätt, die letzten paar Stunden mit meiner Partnerin verbringen, ansonsten nochmals zum oberen Punkt

Was würdest Du tun, wenn wir statt Autos und Strassen, Schiffe und Kanäle hätten, auf denen wir uns fortbewegen würden (ähnlich wie in Venedig z?


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (30. Juni 2009)

nur noch in badehose durch die straßen ziehen und an heißen sommer tagen ne runde mich abkühlen, es sei den das was is genau so dreckig wie die straßen...^^



Stell dir vor die sone würde niemals mehr wieder scheinen, was würdest du tu?^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

Sterben? *g*
Ne, UV Lampen an der Decke installieren und mich mit Glühbirnen eindecken.

Was würdest du tun, wenn Luft zum atmen steuerpflichtig werden würde?


----------



## Illuminatos (30. Juni 2009)

Ich würde Deutschland den Rücken kehren und auswandern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn du bei Buffed einen Tag lang Adminrechte hättest?  ( Mir fällt gerade nichts anderes ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Auswandern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du auf ner einsamen Insel stranden würdest und nichts dabei hättest ausser Deinen Kleidern und nem Rubi-Cube?
Das da ist ein Rubi-Cube:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder das da:


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

Versuchen das Ding zu knacken bis ich verzweifle und es zerstöre^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn du 1 Tag Herrscher der Welt wärst?


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Juli 2009)

Ich würde in diesem einen Tag bestimmen das ich für immer Herrscher über die Erde bin :-)
nö ich bin nicht grössen wahnsinnig.

Was würdest du machen wenn du plötzlich einen Pelz (Fell) hättest.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (1. Juli 2009)

ich würde es mir von sexy frauen kämmen lassen und sie danach vernaschen^^



was würdest du tun , wenn mit dem gleich geschlecht verheiratet wärst und nach 2 jahren merkst das du nicht homosexulle oder lesbisch bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. Juli 2009)

kotzen

Was würdest du machen, wenn du 1 Tag lang unsichbar sein könntest?


----------



## Haszor (2. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> kotzen
> 
> Was würdest du machen, wenn du 1 Tag lang unsichbar sein könntest?



Alles und jedem Schmerzen zu bereiten die ich nicht leiden kann.
Nach Fort Knox gehen und Geld mitnehmen (wenn das was ich anpacke auch unsichtbar wird!)
Mich den Tag lang nicht anziehen.
In fremde Häuser gehen und mich umsehen und das ein oder andere tun wenn das ein oder andere angebracht ist
und noch vieles mehr!

Würdest du lieber eine Woche lang nackt zur Schule/Arbeit/Studium sonst was gehen
oder
Zwei Tage in Folge mit einem Schimpansen mit leicht erhöhter Intelligenz und Dornen-Buff im Popo Geschlechtsverkehr haben?


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juli 2009)

eine Woche lang nackt zur Schule/Arbeit/Studium sonst was gehen
(ich schawaenz einfach xD)

was wuerdest du tun, wenn du herausfinden wuerdest, das dein lieblingsessen aus soylent green ist *hrhrhrh* (sry falls falsch geschrieben^^)


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Juli 2009)

öhm, was soll soylent green denn bitte sein? ich gehe davon aus, dass es was ekliges ist. Also würde ich so schnell wie möglich vergessen, dass es das ist und mein lieblingsessen weiterhin genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn du nachts nicht schlafen könntest weil es zu heiß ist und du keine Klimaanlage/Ventilator zur Verfügung hättest (fenster aufmachen zählt net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)?


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

auswandern nach nordpol

achja, irgendwie glaub ich das mir dem vergessen nich : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jahr_2022…_die_überleben_wollen


was wuerdest du tun, wenn du nichts tun wuerdest?


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Juli 2009)

Die Antwort darauf lautet nichts oder 42.

Was würdest du machen wenn du nicht mehr weisst wer du bist?


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

im internet nachfragen, oder einfach zur naechsten irrenanstalt (=


was wuerdest du tun, wenn du herausfinden wuerdest, das deine eltern nicht deine leiblichen eltern sind?


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (3. Juli 2009)

Schreiend aus dem haus rennen und mich nach 30 min fragen wer meiune wirklichen eltern sind vll chuck noris? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was würdest du tun wenn du der schlauste mensch der welt wärst?^^


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

nicht auf diese frage antworten


was würdest du tun wenn du der einzige mensch, der die welt retten kann, waerst?


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Juli 2009)

Meine Gitarre zur Hand nehmen und ein Abschiedsliedlein spielen.

Was würdest du machen wenn selbstjustiz erlaubt wäre?


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juli 2009)

mir eine waffe kaufen.

was würdest du tun wenn du langsam aber sicher blind werden würdest?


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

nichts mehr sehen, war ne frage.
was waere, wenn du nicht du waerst?


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Da wär wohl nicht allzu viel anders, da ich noch nicht so wahnsinnig viel in der Welt bewegt habe ^^ wobei...mein positiver Einfluss auf ein paar Leute würde wohl fehlen und ich schätz mal zumindest eine Person wär jetzt wohl entweder tot oder ein totaler Junkie :/

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du jetzt eine Million Deutscher Mark (also die Währung dies in Deutschland vor der Einführung des Euro gab) geschenkt bekommen würdest?


----------



## simion (3. Juli 2009)

In Euro umtauschen, was denn sont? Dumm Frage.
Was würdest du wählen, wenn dir jemand die Wahl zwischen 10 Jahren länger leben oder 10 Millionen € geben würde?


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Hmm...ich hatte gemeint die Noten kann man heute nicht mehr umtauschen, aber da hab ich dann wohl was falsch aufgeschnappt ^^

Ich würd die 10 Millionen € nehmen. 10 Jahre sind zwar lang, aber vor dem Tod fürcht ich mich nicht wirklich.


Was würdest Du tun, wenn Dir Dein Arbeitgeber von jetzt an 1000€ mehr im Monat bezahlen würd, Du dafür aber immer mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit kommen müsstest (also kein Auto, Zug, et)


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juli 2009)

1000 Euro fuer Schule... der deal gilt.

Was würdest Du tun, wenn du wissen wuerdest, wann wo wer sterben wird?


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Ich würd die Frau meiner Träume retten gehn (sofern sie in nem Unfall sterben würd) und hoffen, dadurch ihr Held zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du wählen müsstest zwischen:
Blind werden oder Taubstumm werden


----------



## Droyale (5. Juli 2009)

Taubstumm werden

Würdest du in einem brennenden Haus deine Mutter oder deine Frau/Freundin retten :>


----------



## Baits (6. Juli 2009)

Ja.

Würdest du 1Taglang das andre geschlecht sein wollen?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Juli 2009)

Aber sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du machen, wenn die Offenbarung des Johannes eintreten würde [Apokalypse]?


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juli 2009)

Vorher ne Sekte gründen und dann reich sterben.

Was würdest du tun, wenn es es morgen schneien würde?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Einen teuflischen Schneemann bauen, ein dunkles Ritual durchführen, dass ihn zu einer dämonischen Tötungsmaschine erweckt bis er schmilzt. Kleine Kinder mit Schnee bewerfen, versuchen meinen Namen in den Schnee zu pinkeln und hmm joa einen Schneeengel machen. (Letzteres ist nun wohl eher unglaubwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Was würdest du machen, wenn dein Nachbar deinen Lieblingsgartenzweg klaut???


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Mich wundern, dass ich überhaupt jemals einen hatte ^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn du 1 Tag lang das Fernsehprogramm bestimmen könntest?


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juli 2009)

auf jedenfall würde ich keine reality show einbauen!
ich würde wohl die alten tv serien abspielen und gegen abend einige spielfilme.

was würdest du machen wenn ich blonde haare hätte?


----------



## D'eater (7. Juli 2009)

Schade, meine Fernsehantwort wäre nicht schlecht gewesen.... aber... wenn Du blonde Haare hättest? Wäre das ein persönlicher Nachteil für mich? Ich würd vielleicht mal nen Blondinenwitz erzählen und mir ins eigene Bein schießen.

Was würdest Du machen, wenn auf einmal die Prohibition ausgerufen werden würde?


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Schwarz brennen, ne Alkoholmafia aufbauen und reich werden, bis ich eines Tages in nem Mafiakrieg sterben würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest Du tun, wenn Dir jemand ne Insel schenken würd?


----------



## veeeith (7. Juli 2009)

Kommt drauf an, wo sie is...entweder drauf wohnen und n dickes hotel drauf baun (wenns war is)
oder nur n dickes hotel bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du machen, wenn morgen der letzte Tag wäre?


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juli 2009)

Zocken ^^

was würdest du machen, wenn morgen Deutschland aufgelöst wird ( wegen finanziellen Problemen )


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Möglichst günstig Land kaufen und möglichst teuer weiterverkaufen.

Was würdest Du tun wenn plötzlich Dein linker Arm abfallen würde?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Mich freuen das ich Rechtshänderin bin!

Was würdest du machen, wenn du die Zeit anhalten könntest?


----------



## Winipek (7. Juli 2009)

...auf einen glücklichen Moment warten und es dann tuen^^


Was würdest Du machen, wenn du erfährst, das Du Mutter /Vater wirst ?


----------



## Afrit (7. Juli 2009)

Ich würd mich in die Karibik absetzten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du auf einmal 4 Beine hättest?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Hoffen das mir auch noch ein Schwanz wächst, mit dem ich vergnügt rumwedeln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn du Superkräfte hättest?


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Gute Frage...ich kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden zwischen "Die Welt retten" oder "Die Welt zerstören"...würd vermutlich auf meine Laune ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du mit dem Auto geblitzt würdest und die Wahl hättest zwischen einer Strafe von 10'000 Euro oder 1 Monat Gefängnis in Thailand?


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar 1 Monat im thailändischen Gefängnis...und danach gleich da bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn ein Ausserirdischer an deine Tür klingelt und behauptet, er hätte etwas wichtiges in dir vergessen???


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Erstmal nen Kaffee mit ihm trinken und dann nen Deal aushandeln...

Was würdest du machen, wenn du in deine Wohnung/Zimmer kommen würdest und alles wäre voller Katzen, weil du das Fenster offen gelassen hast?


----------



## Winipek (7. Juli 2009)

eine wilde Streichelorgie feiern...und letztendlich ne Zeitungsannonce setzen "Katzen an Restaurants zu verkaufen " *böse grins*

Was würdest Du machen , wenn der Geldautomat anstelle von 100 € -
100.000 € rausschmeissen würde....?


----------



## Haszor (7. Juli 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> eine wilde Streichelorgie feiern...und letztendlich ne Zeitungsannonce setzen "Katzen an Restaurants zu verkaufen " *böse grins*
> 
> Was würdest Du machen , wenn der Geldautomat anstelle von 100 € -
> 100.000 € rausschmeissen würde....?



Mich nackig freuen und schön brav aufs Konto legen und auf Zinsen warten damit ich in 10 Jahren mit 24 ein pimp bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen wenn du in der Welt von Shakes und Fidget wärest, Shakes dein Vater, Fidget deine Mutter, Fidget dein Bruder, Thrall dein Opa, Arthas deine Cousine 
und Jaina dein Sohn...?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Aufhören Drogen zu nehmen und zu saufen!

Was würdest du tun, wenn du die Möglichkeit hättest entweder 100 Mio. € einem guten Zweck zu spenden oder 1 Mio. € für dich zu behalten?


----------



## Naarg (7. Juli 2009)

Die 100 Mio für das höhere wohl,

was würdest du machen, wenn ich dich morgen besuchen komme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Überlegen die Bullen zu rufen, aber dich dann auf einen Kaffee reinbitten. (Naja vielleicht bis das Blaulicht durchs Fenster blitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Was würdest du machen, wenn ich dir einen Kaffee anbiete?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Hoffen, dass es ein richtiger Bohnenkaffee ohne Milch und Zucker ist...schwarz und lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn Tade dir nichts anbieten würde?


----------



## Naarg (7. Juli 2009)

Improvisieren, hatte nie geplant so weit zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn mich die Grünen Freunde nicht mitnehmen sondern sagen: "Verbringe einen schönen Tag mit Ihm"?


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich würds filmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn du der Polizist in Falle Tade+Naarg wärst? xD


----------



## D'eater (8. Juli 2009)

Verstärkung anfordern und auf das SEK warten. Scheint sich um ne Geiselnahme zu handeln, mit Stockholm-Syndrom. Aber für sowas sind die Kollegen zuständig. (Außerdem würde ich meinen Beruf hassen und mich fragen, wie das passieren konnte.... ICH... ein Polizist...)

Wie würdest Du sagen, wenn Du in dem immer noch oben genannten Szenario der Polizeipsychologe wärst?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juli 2009)

Hmm... unbekanntes syndrom... also Kokain konnte das auch nicht sein... wenn sie mir verraten WAS sie genommen haben, damit wir es weltweit verbieten koennen, kriegen sie einen monat straferlass. ansonsten 2 monate strafe wegen unerlaubter dummheit auf der strasse.
( ned persoehnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Wie würdest Du darauf antworten^^?


----------



## Naarg (8. Juli 2009)

Aber mein Herr, ich bin doch nur berauscht! Berausch von Liebe!

Was würdest du schrieben, wenn du die Geschichter weiter schreiben musst?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juli 2009)

scheiss job. ich kuendige.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du eine Fliege waerst?


----------



## D'eater (8. Juli 2009)

Gegen eine Scheibe fliegen und es sofort wieder vergessen.

Was würdest Du tun, wenn man aus Dir als Fliege einen Elefanten machen würde?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juli 2009)

Ich wuerde ins Tier-Irrenhaus kommen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du nichts tun koenntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (8. Juli 2009)

nichts tun oder mich langweilen.

Was würdest du tun wenn du für diesen einen Tag Bill Gates wärst?


----------



## Winipek (8. Juli 2009)

Das gesamte Hab und Gut verteilen (an mich natürlich am meisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Was würdest Du tun, wenn dein Haus in Flammen steht ?


----------



## Naarg (8. Juli 2009)

Gucken das meine Familie raus ist und falls noch zeit ist Dinge wie den Fahrzeugschein und Geburtsurkunden bergen.

Du wirst verbannt, in Deutschland will dich keiner mehr haben. Wohin würdest du gehen? (begründe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Juli 2009)

zuhause in der schweiz bleiben :-)

Was würdest du machen wenn du, und nur du, Autofahren kannst.


----------



## Naarg (8. Juli 2009)

Mir ein Astloch freuen, und dann mit 150 auf ner Landstraße sterben.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du gezwungen wärst, eine ganze Woche toiletten zu Putzen?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Kotzen denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was würdest du tun, wenn du einpennen würdest und als dein Wow-Char aufwachen würdes`?


----------



## Winipek (8. Juli 2009)

Mich verwundert umschauen und mir denken : Egal was es war , nimm weniger davon ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Dieter Bohlen mit Dir einen Song aufnehmen möchte und dir viel Geld dafür bietet ...


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2009)

Singen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du tun, wenn dein Telefon den ganzen tag läutet, aber nie jemand antwortet, wenn du abhebst? (seit 24 h)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Meinen Vater, der sich in den Bullenrechner reingehackt hat, bitt, mir die adresse von diesem kleinem *** geben und zu ihm gehen, um ihn ordentlich zu verdreschen.
Was würdest du machen, wenn du plötzlich Spiderman wärst?


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2009)

Herumspinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn du plötzlich Spiderpig wärst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Grunzen und im dreck wühlen

Was würdest du tun, wenn du mit deiner Freunin/deinem Freund bei einem kendelight-dinner bist und plötzlich kotzen musst?


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2009)

wenn ich bei einem Candlelight-Dinner wäre, würde ich aufstehen, und mich zur Toilette beeilen. (habs bisher noch immer geschafft, warum nicht auch beim Dinner?)

Was würdest du tun, wenn dein/e Ex jetzt anruft, und sagt er/sie will diech zurück haben?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

Das Telefon wieder auflegen und mich weiterhin aufs Date morgen Abend mit meiner neuen Flamme freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du wählen müsstest zwischen 1 Woche lang Clown im Zirkus spielen oder 1 Woche lang Bauarbeiter in China auf diesen extrem hohen Wolkenkratzer-Bambusgerüsten sein?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Clown, ich hab n'bissl Höhenangst

Was würdest du machen, wenn du Kekse backen willst, keine Milch mehr da ist und Aldi gleich zu macht?


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2009)

Zum Spar gehen, der gleich ums eck ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn du eine Woche lang in eine kleinen Raum gesperrt wirst, und nur einen gegenstand mitnehmen darfst?


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Meinen Computer mitnehmen!

Was würdest du machen,wenn du ein Messer in den Rücken  bekommst?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Juli 2009)

noch ne gabel holen und sie auch hinten reinstecken damits besser aussieht =P

würdest du eher auf ein SoaD konzert gehen(ja ich weiß die gibts nimmehr aber wenn es irgendwie gehen würde) oder 100000 euro bekommen?


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2009)

Auch wenns nur 2 Euro wären würde ich das Geld nehmen


Was würdest du machen, wenn dir jemand geld anbietet wenn du im gegnzug mit ihm ausgehst? (gleichgeshclechtlich mit dir natürlich)


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

Solang es nur beim ausgehen bleibt und nicht mehr verlangt wird würd ichs tun.

Was wären die ersten drei Dinge die Du tun würdest, wenn Du mit dem Flugzeug im Dschungel abgestürzt wärst und als einziger überlebt hättest?


----------



## mumba (8. Juli 2009)

-Doppelpost-
Editiert...


----------



## mumba (8. Juli 2009)

Alle Vorräte ohne Bedacht aufessen.
Den ganzen Tag am Strand grunzen und erst Abends nach nem Schlafplatz schaun.
Und mir natürlich ne schöne David Hasselhoff Brustwolle wachsen lassen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du am Morgen aufwachst und mit deiner Schwester in einem Bett aufwachst? Nackt!


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Mich wundern seit wann ich ne Schwester hab!

Was würdest du tun, wenn du eines Morgens mit Glatze aufwachst.


----------



## picollo0071 (8. Juli 2009)

Mir ne Glatzenpolitur kaufen


Was würdest du machen, wenn du zu unrecht von deinem bruder beschuldigt wirst, seinen kaugummi gegessen zu haben?


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2009)

Mich wundern, dass man wegen nem Kaugummi Streit anfangen kann und ihm ne Multipackung Kaugummis kaufen mit der Bedingung, dass ich ab und zu auch einen davon stibitzen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest Du tun, wenn T-Shirts und kurzärmlige Oberteile auf Deiner Arbeit/in Deiner Schule verboten würden (sprich nur noch Pullis und sowas erlaubt)?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

In meine Pulliärmel schlitzemachen

Was würdest du machen, wenn du in der Wüste bist un nix zum saufen hast?


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

Verdursten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was würdest du machen,wenn du Spiderman wärst?


----------



## mumba (8. Juli 2009)

Spannen was das Zeug hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn Deine Mutter hinterm Aldi um Pfandflaschen Armdrücken macht?


----------



## Winipek (8. Juli 2009)

Sie anfeuern und auf sie setzen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was würdest du machen , wenn sich dein Hosenbein in der Kette vom Fahrrad verheddert...


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

Meine Hose ausziehen... -.-


was würdest du machen,wenn wie Harry Potter zaubern könntest? ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

Warscheinlich zunächst meine Macht ausnutzen, sie aber dann für etwas gutes einsetzen

Was würdest du machen, wenn du den Keks aus dem "Keks-Spiel"-Thread haben könntest?


----------



## Lichkingkiller (9. Juli 2009)

Mich schreiend abmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nee würd den wohl an einen Stenggeheimen Ort verstecken den man mit garnichts findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest tu tun wenn du für Einen Tag das ganze Internet manipulieren könntest


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

Die Struktur zu meinen gunsten verändern...und über kurz oder lang die Fäden der Welt ziehen ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Juli 2009)

Fail

Was würdest du machen wenn die Sonne nie wieder scheinen würde?


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

FU fail...halt mal die Frage vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Frage gabs schonmal...und beantwortet hab ich sie auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn du aufwachst und erstmal eine gezogen bekommst (von irgend wem)?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Demjenigen derbs eine Reinhauen

Was würdest du machen, wenn du Durchfall hast uund das Klo bestetzt ist?


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Juli 2009)

die tiolette neben an benutzen.

Was würdest du machen wenn du von einem Löwen verfolgt wirst?


@ Gauloises
dann antworte nochmals.
ich hab nicht den ganzen thread gelesen um zu wissen welche frage schon gestellt wurde.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Ihm ein saftiges Steak zum Fressen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würest du tun, wenn du nur kleider in Zartrosa tragen dürftest?


----------



## D'eater (9. Juli 2009)

Hmmmm... dann wäre ich wohl eher nackt. 

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du zu einer Party eingeladen wärst und erst vor Ort feststellst, dass es eine Nudistenparty ist?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Wissen wollen, was Nudisten sind!

Was wurdest du tun, wenn du plötzlich wieder 8 Jahre alt wärst?


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juli 2009)

Zum Spielplatz gehen und Sandburgen bauen


Was würdest du tun wenn ein Erdbeben losgeht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juli 2009)

Aufhören auf und ab zu springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn die Erde wirklich flach wäre?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun wenn ein Erdbeben losgeht?



Rechner und Hund beschützen.^^

Achja ... und hoffen, dass die Leitung in der Wand nicht kaputt geht, damit ich nach dem Beben im Netz gucken kann, was bei den anderen passiert ist.^^

EDIT: Grr, verdammt, zu spät.

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du herausfindest, dass jemand in deine Cola geschifft hat und Du den Mist getrunken hast?


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

Nicht aufs Meer rausfahren


Was würdest du tun, wenn du ein Apfel wärst?


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juli 2009)

einen schlechten eindruck machen.
weggeworfen werden > gegessen werden

was wuerdest du tun, wenn du feststellen wuerdest das dein freund/deine freundin dein zwillingsbruder/schwester ist und sich nur umoperieren lassen hat


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Sie fragen warum, sie in die Familie aufnehmen und wieder rausnerven

Was würdest du tun wenn du der unten links wärst??


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Juli 2009)

die dumme augenbinde abnehmen und mal in dem netten grünen flüßchen baden gehen

was würdest du machn wenn du ein toaster wärst?


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Brot toasten

Was würdest du tun wenn du aufwacht und wieder 8 jahre alt wärst?


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Mit wem wissen von heute? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich auf die Schule freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn du merkst, dass du den gleichen Tag immer wieder erlebst (Murmeltier lässt grüßen^^)?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Juli 2009)

Scheisse bauen,da es keine Konsequenzen gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun wenn dein verhasster Nachbar in Flammen stehen würde?


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Drumrumtanzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne schmarn, ich würd versuchen ihn zu löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Evtl. ist er danach ja erträglicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn du kein Feuerzeug im Haus hast, um die deine Kippen anzuzünden? ^^


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Nix,ich bin zu jung zum Rauchen

Hey, den Fillm kenn ich auch:Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier

Was würdest du tun, wenn du ins Mittelalter teleportiert wirst?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Juli 2009)

Mich als mächtigen Magier ausgeben! xD


Was würdest du machen,wenn dich ein Obdachloser beklaut und ihn dabei erwischst?


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Ihm eine Gardinenpredigt halten und laufen lassen

Was würdestdu tun, wenn du nur mit einem Korb, einer Lupe, einer Decke und einem Blatt papier auf einer einamen Insel ausgesetzt wirst?


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mir daraus ein Telefon basteln und wen anrufen, der mir Schokolade vorbeibringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn die Milch auf der Welt ausgeht?


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Juli 2009)

Hoffen, dass es trotzdem noch Kühe für ein gutes Steak gibbet ^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn du einen Geldbeutel mit einer beträchtlichen Summe Geld finden würdest, im Geldbeutel aber weder Ausweis noch sonst ein Hinweis auf den Besitzer wäre bis auf ein Bild von einem kleinen schwarzen Kind aus Äthiopien mit dem Untertitel "Danke für die Spende"?


----------



## D'eater (13. Juli 2009)

Also die richtige Antwort wäre natürlich: Das Geld sofort persönlich nach Äthiopien bringen usw. Ne, aber Spaß beiseite, ich würd es ins Fundbüro bringen.

Was würdest Du tun, wenn eigentlich Montag sein sollte, aber die Stimme in Deinem Radiowecker Dich freundlich begrüßt mit: "Dienstagmorgen, 9 Uhr, das sind die News....."


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

Mich verdammt wundern oder es hinnehmen, weil mein Zeitgefühl mal wieder versagt ^^

Was würdest du tun, wenn du ein Angebot bekommen würdest, dass du nicht ablehnen kannst?


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Es ablehnen xD

Waswürdest du tu, wenn du ein Brot wärst?


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

Glaub als Brot ist einem eh alles scheiss egal, so what 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn nochmal so eine [insert adjective] Frage kommen würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Noch eine stellen!

Was würdest du tun wenn du 5 Jahre lang deine Liebste nicht sehen dürftest?


----------



## Naarg (13. Juli 2009)

Naja mal gucken wen man sonst noch so trifft, Sie (meine Flamme) muss es ja nicht unbedingt wissen, vielleicht trifft Sie ja auch jemand neuen, das Leben ist zu kurz als das man nicht für alles offen sein sollte.

Würdest Du mich auf Grund dieser Aussage jetzt als Arsch verurteilen?


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

Ja, das Leben ist zu kurz, um mit dir Liebe zu spielen, passt das? =D


Was würdest du tun, wenn dein Müsli eines Morgens nicht mehr nach Müsli schmeckt? =O


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

hoffen, dass es noach Kokusnuss Schmeckt.

was würdest du tun, wenn du erfahren würdest, dass dein Kind(nehmen wir an, du hast eines) nur 12 oder 13 Jahre alt wird?Gibts ECHT!!


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ich hoffe das wird NIE der Fall sein!

Was würdest du machen, wenn du eine Morddrohung bekämst, sich später aber rausstellen würde, dass es ein Streich war und du den Verantwortlichen kennst?


----------



## Afrit (13. Juli 2009)

Mh... wahrscheinlich würd ich die Morddrohung gar nicht glauben.

Was würdest du machen , wenn aleiniger Herrscher der Welt wärst?


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2009)

Oh oh oh! Das ist toll... alleiniger Herrscher? Erstmal einen Aristokratischen Rat organisieren, sprich nur die besten der besten, die Intelligentesten der Intelligentesten in einem Rat zusammenfassen und mir einen großen Palast bauen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn es nie wieder Tag werden würde?


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Eine Ladenkette aus Sonnenstudios aus den Bodenstampfen...und wahrscheinlich mal meine kaputten Glühbirnen wechseln.
Was würdest du tun, wenn Morpheus dir die zwei Pillen angebotenen hätte?


----------



## Afrit (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hätt dich genommen,mit der mann in der 
"normalen"Welt bleibt.

Was würdest du machen.wenn du die Zeit anhhalten könntest?


----------



## izabul (14. Juli 2009)

allen menschen in meiner umgebung die kleider ausziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und noch viel mehr scheiss damit anstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



was würdes du machen wen deine träume realität werden würden


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Mich freuen und mir neue Ziele/Träume setzen 

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir beim Stuhlgang das Toilettenpapier ausgehen würde und keine Tempos in der nähe wären?^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Weinen und die Wände vo- Nein, lassen wir das mal... =S


Was würdest du tun, wenn Musik verboten werden würde.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Auf das Verbot scheissen...lieber illegal als gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn beim Zimmer-Lüften ein Vogel ins Zimmer fliegen würde?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Mir denken:"Fein, da kommt mein Mittagessen..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Waswürdest du tun, wenn in der Schule den Ganzen Tag LAdy GaGa gedüdelt wird?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

"Amon Amarth - Guardians of Asgard" zurückdüdeln!


Was würdest du tun, wenn die anderen lauter zurückdüdeln?!


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Mir von draußen nen Ast holen und die Cd chrashen, um IRON MAIDEN oder METALLICA einzulegen

Was würdest du tun , wenn das Ar*** aus der para-klasse einem Klassenkamerad den Schädel halb einschlägt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Juli 2009)

dem typen erstmal ordentlich die fresse polieren... =P

was würdest du machn wenn jemand sagt metal/rock is scheiße und  hip hop is der geilste scheiß der welt?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Ihn wegen seinen Schlabberhosen auslachen.

Würdest du ihn dann weiter provozieren, so dass er dann über seine eigenen Hosen stolpert? =P


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht, wenn ich warmgelaufenbin und schnell abhauen kann

Was würdest du tun, wenn er dich einhohlt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Juli 2009)

ihm auch die fresse polieren? scheint mir die einzige humane lösung zu sein ^^ 

was würdest du machn wenn du einen magischen toaster hättest der dir 3 wünsche erfüllen könnte?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Der holt mich nicht ein, seine Ketten und Blingblings sind zu schwer =P

Was würdest du tun, wenn er aber eine Gangztahwaffe hat?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Mir 3 mal 1000 Wünsche wünschen

Was wüedest du tun wenn die schule brennt und dein Lieblingslehrer noch drinn ist.


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Da würde ich wahrscheinlich aufwachen und mich über einen komischen Traum wundern ;D 
Ne Spass, ich wäre so ein Superheld und würde reinfliegen und ihn retten, müsste nicht mal mein Lieblingslehrer sein, ein Lebewesen reicht da schon^^

Was würdest du tun, wenn mir die Fragen ausgehen?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Mir einen Ablachen

Was würdest du tun, wenn du nur noch Wasser trinken dürftest?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Immer einen Gärballon, Hefe und Honig bei mir tragen! MET MET MET MET MET MET!


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Frage?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Oh mist ääääähm...

-.-"

...

Also: Was würdest du tun, wenn plötzlich alle Bäume umkippen würde, so dass keine mehr da stehen?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Sie wieder hinstellen

Was würdest du tun wenn du eine reingehauen bekommst und nicht weißt, wers war?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Das Trinkhorn füllen und fröhlich sein, sich auf zu regen bringt ja nichts ;D

Was würdest du tun, wenn dir auf der Arbeit langweilig wäre?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Meinen mp³ Player auspacken und Schandmaul hören(Streuner hab ich leider nicht drauf)

Wass würdest du tun, wenn du Legolasunter den Tisch gesoffen hast?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Dann würde ich noch an den Worber Bierkastenlauf gehen! Bierchaschtälouf

Würdest du da auch mitmachen?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Von mir aus, is zwar total behämmert, aber warum nicht.

Wass würdst du tun, wenn Arwen dich küssen will ?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Mal ganz im Ernst... Irgendwie macht sie mir angst =O Und Aragorn ist bestimmt nicht weit entfernt!

Was würdest du tun, wenn Gimmli anfängt mit dir zu flirten?^^


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Mit ihm saufen geht!

Was würdest du tun wenn du Legolas nicht unter den Tisch bekommst?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Traurig sein, deswegen weitertrinken und schlussendlich doch noch gewinnen yeehaaa xD

Was würdest du machen, wenn du den Atem eines Orkes im Nacken spüren würdest?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Wie ein Pferd nach hinten austreten und hoffen, dass er keinen Tiefschutz besitzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest du tun wenn du aus dem äh.. wie heißt der see** in Herr der Ringe blätter**Kheled-zâram die Krone rausgefischt bekommst?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Da ich nicht weiss, was das ist *sich schämt* würde ich sie dir schenken, du kannst damit wahrscheinlich mehr anfangen als ich =D

Was würdest du damit machen?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Sie mir auf den Kopp setzten und zu Gimli latschen. Da die krone en Heiligtum der Zwerge ist, würde er mich anstarren wie ein Ork eine nackte Elfe, und weil nur ein Auserwählte die Krone aus dem See fischen kann,werde ich Königin der Zwerge!

Was würdest du tun, wenn Gimli dir vorwirft, bein wettsaufen betrogen zu haben und ein Duell fordert?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Das Spiel würde von vorne beginnen =D

Was würdest du tun, wenn er DICH zum wetttrinken herausfordern würde?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Hihi ist klar ich nehme an und schau wie viel er saufen kann
Was würdest du tun , wenn du Gimli sagen musst, das du alle Orks alleine geschnetztelt hast, ohne ihm welche übrig zu lassen?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Ich würde zuerst den letzten Ork noch runterschlucken den ich gebraten habe =P

Was würdest du tun, wenn du im Auenland wärst? =)


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Mit Don Bilbo Pfeife rauchen ^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn du dich mit dem Teufel einlassen würdest, sich aber nicht der Teufel verändern würde, sondern der Teufel dich?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Mich fragen, welcher Teufel mich geritten hat.

Was würdest du tun, wenn dich jemand auf elbisch anredet?


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Die netten Damen und Herren mit den lustigen weißen Westen rufen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir ein Hund am Bein rumrammeln würde?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

So tun, als ob ich Finnisch kann!

Was würdest du tun, wenn der Teufel dich auf Finnisch anspricht? =O


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Ich nix verstehen Finnisch sagen

Was würdest du tun ernn du dir eine Figur aus HdR aussuchen dürftest, die du dann bist?


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Darauf verzichten und in der Realität verbleiben...viel zu unchillig in Mittelerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn dich jemand volllabert, du aber keinen Bock auf diese Person hättest und ihr es schonend beibringen müsstest?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Tut mir leid, aber kannst du die Klappe halten?Ich hab Kopfweh**Schläfen halt**

Wie trinkst du deine Cola?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Mit Rum =D

Was würdest du tun, wenn ein Pirat deinen Rum klaut?


----------



## Winipek (14. Juli 2009)

Aus nem Glas mit einem Stück Zitrone und Eis.^^(passt irgendwie nicht in die Rubrik"was würdest Du...)

Aber was würdest Du machen, wenn ich in der Kneipe Dir das Ganze über die Hose schütt?


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Wenns Absicht wäre dich anbrüllen, ansonsten drüber lachen und trocknen lassen...die Reaktion ändert sich mit steigender Promille^^

Was würdest du tun, wenn du deine Eltern in deiner Stammkneipe beim saufen erwischen würdest?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Lachen

was würdest du tun, wenn du deine Eltern Beim *** erwischt?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

xD

Da könnte man viele dumme Antworten geben^^

Hm...

Ich glaube ich würde "Hopplaschorsch" rufen und wegrennen xD

Was würdest du tun, wenn sie dich nicht wegrennen lassen? xD


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Meinen Kulleraugenichwarsnichtgestiefelterkaterausshreknachmach-Blick aufsehtzt, da werden sie Weich 

Was würdest du tun, der den ob genannten Blicknicht beherrscht?


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Ihn üben^^

Was würdest du tun, um ihn zu üben?^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Bild von Soladra neben nen SPiegel stellen und hoffen, dass es irgendwann klappt^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn du bei deinem eigenen Blick im SPiegel weich werden würdest?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juli 2009)

Mich freuen, wenigstens einer der auf mich steht! 

Was würdest du tun, wenn es keine Spiegel geben würde


----------



## Undead Leech (14. Juli 2009)

Wundern wo das Monster hin ist!

Was würdest du machen wenn du wieder in der Grundschule landest?


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Mich auf den Tag des Apfels freuen, da gabs immer leckere Gratis-Äpfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest Du tun, wenn Buffed pro Smilie 1 € verlangen würde?


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Anstatt '^^' oder '


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

' --> *g* usw.

Was würdest du machen, wenn in der Schule / auf der Arbeit Blähungen hättest?


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Stinken =D

Was würdest du tun, wenn dir auf der Arbeit/Schule jemand die Hose runterzieht? xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Ihm eine klatschen, dass es sich gewaschen hat.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du alles und jeden nackt sehen könntest?


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Mir die Augen verbinden, ich will meinen Chef nicht nackt sehen...


Was würdest du machen, wenn ein Frosch an deinem Kopf kleben würde?


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Mir ernsthaft gedanken über die Sauferei machen und mutmaßen wie das eigentlich passieren konnte.

Was würdest du machen, wenn dein Chef dir eine Beförderung unter der Prämisse ihm die Schuhe abzulecken anbieten würde?


----------



## Naarg (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn es meine Chefin wäre, und wenn Sie heiß wäre würde ichs mir ernsthaft überlegen sonst eher nicht.

du hast es getan! Du hast die Schuhe vom Chef geleckt! Was würdest du tun, um deine Zunge wieder sauber zu bekommen?


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. Juli 2009)

Eine heisse Cheffin suchen und deren Schuhe ablecken!

Was würdest du tun, wenn sie dreckige Springer an hätte?


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Juli 2009)

Meine Zunge doch lieber mit der Zahnbürste sauber machen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn auch die Zahnbürste versagen würde?


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2009)

kreischen

was würdest du tun, wenn dein Lehrer dir eine Arbeit zurückgibt, und sich um 3 Punkte zu deinen Gunsten verrechnet hätte?


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

ich würde nix sagen weil mir meine lehrerin einmal 3,5 abgezogen hat wengen sinnlosen  s....

Was würdest du tun wenn dir dein Zeugniss aus dem fenster in einen Gully fällt?


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. Juli 2009)

Nichts, da es wohl eh nur ne Kopie des Abiturs-Zeugnisses wäre...das original ist sicher verwaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du als erstes machen, wenn du die 10 Mio. im Jackpot gewinnen würdest?


----------



## Sneedlewood (18. Juli 2009)

Kündigen und eine Motorbootstour auf dem Mittelmeer machen ... 

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir in nem vollen Kino ein sehr lauter und stinkender furz entweichen würde ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich müsste mir das lachen verkneifen, wenn die ersten den Geruch zur Kenntnis nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn dein Lieblingskünstler an deiner Tür klingeln würde?


----------



## Dream Bass (19. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ich müsste mir das lachen verkneifen, wenn die ersten den Geruch zur Kenntnis nehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde mich wie einer Irrer freuen und im Kreis hüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn es die Sängerin von Eyes set to Kill wäre , würde ich sie mit ins Bett nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was würdest du wenn du Präsident von Amerika wärst? =)


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Juli 2009)

ich würde.......................................................Blizzard alles machen lassen dürfen.....

und du wenn du eine computer maus bist?


----------



## Naarg (20. Juli 2009)

Hoffen dass mein Besitzer mit der anderen Hand wichst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Demokraten haben es geschafft! Die Weltwirtschaft bricht zusammen, der deutsche Staat fällt, ein Atomschlag rottet halb Europa aus. Was würdest du tun? (gerne auch mehr als ein Antwortsatz^^)


----------



## Dream Bass (21. Juli 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Hoffen dass mein Besitzer mit der anderen Hand wichst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mich mit den Atomüberresten verseuchen zu Hulk werden und alles kaputt haun,a new ruler is born 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest du tun wenn überall nur noch pornos im tv laufen?


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Nur noch Fernsehn schaun, wenn "Not am Mann" herrscht.

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir jeder sagen würde dass du stinkst, du dich seber aber nicht riechen könntest?


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. Juli 2009)

Dann stinken wahrscheinlich alle anderen, ich WEISS, dass ich nach Rosen rieche =( Meine Mutter sagt, ich sei was besonderes!

Was würdest du tun, wenn du stirbst und als Raupe bzw. Schmetterling wiedergeboren wirst?


----------



## Dream Bass (21. Juli 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Dann stinken wahrscheinlich alle anderen, ich WEISS, dass ich nach Rosen rieche =( Meine Mutter sagt, ich sei was besonderes!
> 
> Was würdest du tun, wenn du stirbst und als Raupe bzw. Schmetterling wiedergeboren wirst?




Durch die gegend fliegen und and Nektar schlürfen ^^

Was würdest du tun wenn du ein zombie wärst?


----------



## Anem (21. Juli 2009)

Dream schrieb:


> Durch die gegend fliegen und and Nektar schlürfen ^^
> 
> Was würdest du tun wenn du ein zombie wärst?



Ich würde irre in der Gegend herum torkeln und weil ich als Zombi zu dumm bin die Haustür zu öffnen, wird heute Abend mein Freund als erster drann glauben müssen!

Was würdest du tun wenn du unsterblich wärst?


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Alles, wirklich alles ausprobieren.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du das Wetter beeinflussen könntest?


----------



## Naarg (21. Juli 2009)

Tags über Sonne mit etwas Wind, des Nachts kräftigen Regen und Schnee von Julmond (Dezember) bis in den den Lenz (März) Openair Events könnten bei mir gegen eine kleine Abgabe Gutes Wetter bekommen (2% vom Erlös), Afrika erscheint mir etwas ausgedörrt, die brauchen wohl mal ein paar neue Flüsse. Auch würde ich mir für den Winter eine "Sommerzone" Erschaffen, damit ich mit der Badehose in den Schneee hüpfen kann, und 2 Meter weiter wieder herrliche 30 Grad habe. (bin ich etwas ins schwärmen gekommen? Ups ^_^)

Du wachst auf, und bist in Schweden. Auser Kleidung und einer Kreditkarte hast du nichts, was würdest du tun?


----------



## Anem (22. Juli 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Du wachst auf, und bist in Schweden. Auser Kleidung und einer Kreditkarte hast du nichts, was würdest du tun?



Jeh nachdem wieviel die Kreditkarte hergibt würde ich einmal durchs Land reisen und dann mit dem letzten Geld ein Flugticket nach Hause kaufen ^^ da wird mir schon jemand auf machen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du die Chance bekommen würdest dich für 1000 Jahre einfrieren und dann wieder auftauen zu lassen?


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juli 2009)

Es sein lassen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du 1 Tag lang ein Geist sein könntest?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Juli 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Was würdest du machen, wenn du 1 Tag lang ein Geist sein könntest?



Bei nackten Frauen in die Umkleide huschen und dann merken: FUCK, scheiß Weight Watcher Clubs!!!


Was würdest Du machen, wenn dich deine Lieblingsband fragt, ob du schnell für eines ihrer Mitglieder einspringen könntest? Übungsstunden würden sie übernehmen.


----------



## Anem (22. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Was würdest Du machen, wenn dich deine Lieblingsband fragt, ob du schnell für eines ihrer Mitglieder einspringen könntest? Übungsstunden würden sie übernehmen.



Ich würde sie fragen ob sie sich das wirklich gut überlegt haben oder ob sie noch keine Drogen hatten.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du einen Tag ein Mensch deiner Wahl sein könntest?


----------



## Baits (22. Juli 2009)

In die Person "schlüpfen" die ich am meisten hasse und dann seeeeeeehr viel Mist bauen *g


Was würdest du machen, wenn du ein Tag nicht mehr reden/sehen/hören könntest?


----------



## Mayenn (22. Juli 2009)

Im Bett bleiben

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du diesen Thread geschrieben hättest?


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Im Bett bleiben und die Sache ausschlafen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du morgens aufwachen würdest und 100 kg zugenommen hättest?


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

Weiterschlafen

Was würdest du tun, wenndu einschläfst und als öh.... als Kenny aus Sout Park aufwachst?


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Da ich South Park doof finde... Noch einmal schlafen?^^

Was würdest du tun, wenn dir ein Elefant dein Pausenbrot klauen würde? >.>


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Ich würde ihm seins klauen! Ha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du dagegen machen, wenn du überall Stiche am Körper hättest von diesen Drecksviechern, die immer auf hinterhältige Weise nachts dein Blut saugen?


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Hatte ich letzte Woche! Wohl oder übel damit leben =(

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir auf der Strasse jemand eine Tomate an den Kopf wirft?


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Juli 2009)

Ich würde lachen. danach würde ich ihm wohl die Tomatenreste ins Gesicht drücken

Was würdest du machen, wenn....tja...hui, mir fällt nichts ein xD

Wenn du den ganzen Tag nichts zu tun hast, aber nicht an den rechner gehen darfst ? ^^


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2009)

Raus gehn und wenn draussen Sauwetter wär...hmm...Klavier spielen, singen, Haushalt führen, Frühjahrsputz vor-/nachholen, Keller ausmisten...irgendwas Nützliches halt oder aber: schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest Du machen, wenn ich diesen Satz hier nicht zu Ende


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Mich auf die Suche nach Candleja

Was würdest du machen wenn dir der Himmel auf den Kopf fällt?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Den Kopf einziehen

Was würdest du machen, wenn du Obelix wärst und weit und breit kein Wildschwein in der nähe wäre?


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

Eines suchen gehn.

Was würdest du tun wenn du zu einem Ball eingeladen wirst und nicht tanzen kanst?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Tanzen kann man lernen. Gut zu tanzen ist dann wiederum Übungs/Neigungssache.
Auf nem Ball kann man sich aber nach wie vor besaufen...dann tanzt man irgendwann sogar aus der Reihe und auf dem Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn du eines morgens in einem Liegestuhl in Südfrankreich ohne Erinnerung an die letzte Nacht aufwachen würdest? (und seid mal n bissl kreativer bei den Antworten!)


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

Saufen, bis ich wieder was weiß??

Was würderst du tun, wenn du auf einmal ein Pferd wärst?


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

Mein traum ist es Rennpferd zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würderst du tun, wenn bei dir die FBI anklopft und meint, sie wuerden das Mutanten-Monster, das in deinem Kuehlschrank entstanden ist jetzt emleminieren, und wuerden dich gerne als mitarbeiter nehmen.


----------



## Illuminatos (25. Juli 2009)

Da sie bildhübsch ist, und ich seit 2 Jahren weiß, dass sie auch weiblich ist, würde ich versuchen dieses kleine Detail ihrer vergangenheit zu verdrängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT. dieses was würde wenn, steht ja ein paar posts über mir . grr^^

Da mir jetzt nicht noch ein weiteres einfällt, gebe ich den 'was wäre wenn-part' an den nächsten ab


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

Auch noch den letzten umbringen. (Schizophrenie ftw.)

Was wuerdest du tun, wenn durch die Zeit reisen koennstest? (mal auf die Kausalitaet geschissen.)


----------



## Anem (25. Juli 2009)

Azareus schrieb:


> Was wuerdest du tun, wenn durch die Zeit reisen koennstest? (mal auf die Kausalitaet geschissen.)



Ich würde mir zuerst die entstehen des Lebens ansehen und dann das Ende.
nagut ich gebe dazu zwischendrinn mache ich noch ein paar Stopps, aber jeden einzelnen aufzuzählen würde wirklich zu lange dauern.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du nie wieder Atmen müsstest?


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

Hm. Viel laesst sich ja nicht machen, beim tauchen bekommt einen irgendwann der Wasserdruck (oder nicht,  weil man ja keine Luft mehr drin hat?)
In der Stratospaehre ohne Kontrolle is auch nicht das wahre.... Ausserdem wuerde man vergluehen, wenn man wieder runterkommt. 

Da ich grad ein Buch von Andreas Eschbach lese:

Was wuerdest du tun, wenn du EINE BILLIONEN (eine Millionen Millionen) US$ haettest? 

(Zum Vergleich, das sind 1/15 des globalen Bruttosozialproduktes)


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Juli 2009)

ich würde nicht mehr arbeiten. mir das ein oder andere materielle ding kaufen...gucken das ich immer von den zinsen leben kann...gucken das es freunden und familie ebenso gut geht....und mit dem rest wüsste ich nicht was anstellen.

Was würdest du machen wenn du soviel geld hättest?


----------



## Azareus One (28. Juli 2009)

Nur mal so, mit soviel geld verdienst du pro Atemzug 2.000$, bei 4% Zinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versuchen, der Welt zu helfen. Die Firmen mit dem heochsten CO2-Ausstoss aufkaufen, und radikal umweltschonend machen. Stipendien Stiftungen aufbauen, einen Umwelt Preis stiften. Großangelegte Solar und Themrmie Projekte stiften oder subventionieren. Mehrere Wettbewerbe veranstalten, um mehr effiziente Technologie zu finden. Die Schere zwischen Reich und Arm schliessen. Viel gibts zu tun.


----------



## Gallowmere (29. Juli 2009)

ka...nen dicken fernseher kaufen...meine schulden bezahlen, mir ne pizza kaufen und danach Resident evil 5 kaufen und auf ghostbusters sparen ^^

mal angenommen,wir wären alle nur Figuren in einen sehr seltsamen roman?


----------



## Azareus One (29. Juli 2009)

Würde zumindest einiges plausibel erklaeren.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

ja, recht hast du?

Was würdest du tun, wenn du auf einmal lauter bunte Lichter siehst?


----------



## Azareus One (1. August 2009)

Weniger LSD nehmen. 

Was wuerdest du tun, wenn die grade voll in der LAN-Party bist, sich die pizza kartons schon stapeln, sich die ausgetrunkenen Bawls und Bier Flaschen schon nicht merh zaehlen lassen, und DANN die Pozilei an der Tuer klopft, sie haetten einen Hinweis auf eine verwahrloste Wohnung erhalten?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Nicht an die Tür gehen, dem Raid absagen, mir meine >Lieblingsdecke schnappe und als Fallschirm benutzen, um hintem aus dem Fenster zu springen. Dann würe bei bekannten untertauchen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du drei man hintereinander an dem selben BUg stirbst?( ist mir shon passiert)


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

tjaaa, ich würd mich erstmal selbstausfragen, was habe ich in welcher situation anders gemacht? Ich liebe ja was wäre wenn Fragen. Das wäre mal die Möglichkeit antworten auf solche Fragen zu finden.

Meinst du, du kannst anderen Menschen gut was vormachen?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

abhauen

Was würest uu tun, wenn du nur noch Schmulzmusik hören dürftest?


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (1. August 2009)

erst keine musik mehr hörn^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir jemand eine pistole vor den kopf hält?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Hoffen, das sie nicht geladen ist.

Was würdest du tun, wenn ein Zwerg, sagen wir zum Beispiel Gimli, dich zum Wettsaufen herausfordert?( Du kannst nicht gewinnen)


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

fragen ob er bezahlt und mitmachen solange wie ich will, ist doch egal ob ich verliere wenn ich nichts bezahlen muss ^^

Was würdest du tun wenn du genau 2x die möglichkeit hättest in der Zeit zu reisen?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

1. Ins Mittelalter reisen und als Minnesängerin Kohle machen.

2. In die Zukunft und die Trennds von morgen entwerfen, um stinkereich zu werden.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du als Xangotier aufwachen würdes?


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

hmmm ich hab keine Ahnung, da es sowas nicht gibt (ich geb zu ich habs gegoogelt), aber hm...es klingt für mich wie eine exotische Primatenform. Vielleicht würde ich auf Bäumen hocken und komische Früchte essen.

Was hälst du von Gebärdensprache?


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Nicht viel.

aber dass du das Vieh nicht kennst... Ich kenn sogar nen Reim zum merken

Was würdest du tun, wenn dus weißt?


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. August 2009)

Es vergessen, da ich mir unnützes Wissen meistens nicht lange merke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du fragen, wenn du ein Gespräch mit Einstein hättest führen können?


----------



## Anem (6. August 2009)

Ich würde ihn fragen wie er die Zukunft der Menscheit sieht.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du herausfändest, dass es den Weihnachtsmann wirklich gibt?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

ES GIBT IHN NICHT!! Santa Claus ist nichts als Coca-cola werbung

Was würdest du tun, wenn es de Osterhasen wirklich gibt?


----------



## sympathisant (7. August 2009)

fangen und grillen .. :-)

was würdest du machen, wenn fleisch essen strafbar wäre?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Die grillen, die das GEsetzt beschlossen aben, und kleine ,leckere Häppchen an alle verteilen

was würdest dutun, wenn du eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau hättest?


----------



## bkeleanor (7. August 2009)

mal angenommen die eier würden gut schmecken, dann würd ich sie als delikatesse verkaufen für 100 euro das stück.
ansonsten...hmm.

was würdest du machen wenn, alles was du dir vorstellst in wirklichkeit auch passiert?


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

Mich freuen, ich hab nämlich gestern nacht geträumt,dass ich ne Elfe sei un es war echt cool

Was würdest du tun, wenn du Gold schei*en würdest?


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ES GIBT IHN NICHT!! Santa Claus ist nichts als Coca-cola werbung


Ich hoffe doch schwer, Du kennst wenigstens den geschichtlichen Hintergrund vom Nikolaus und bist nicht zu 100% davon überzeugt, dass der Nikolaus einzig und allein ein Marketingprodukt der Coca Cola Company ist!



Soladra schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun, wenn du Gold schei*en würdest?


Hmm...ich glaub ich fänd das nicht so toll, das ist sicher nicht sehr angenehm auf dem Klo.

Was würdest Du tun, wenn alle Sitzklos auf der Welt abgeschafft würden und es nur noch Stehklos gäbe?


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

Also erstmal @Pelomax(Threadersteller) wir haben den gleichen Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Macht mir nüx, ich geh in den Wald, wenn ich groß muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du machen, wenn du grad in einer Bar eine nette Frau/einen netten Mann kennenlernst, und du merkst bei eurem 3. Date, dass die Person eines anderen Geschlechts ist?


----------



## Vicell (18. August 2009)

Ehm, mich wundern und mich fragen wieso ich das nich vorher bemerkt habe

Was würdest du machen, wenn du 1Tag lang das andere Geschlecht wärst, aber einen total aufdringlichen Freund/Freundin hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

da ich ein Junge wäre... Mich solange besaufen, bis sie empöhrt abhaut.

Was würdest du tun, wenn deine Haare auf dem Boden schleifen würden?


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

sie wieder auf schulterlänge schneiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was würdest du machen wenn du nie wieder arbeiten müßtest?


----------



## Soladra (19. August 2009)

Chillen, meine Freizeit nutzen, um das buffed-forum voll zu trollen?

Was würdest du tun, wenn es kein Papier mehr auf der Welt gäbe, also auch keine Bücher, keine Arbeitsverträge , nix?


----------



## Vicell (19. August 2009)

Welches machen? ^^

Was würdest du/ihr/whatever machen, wären ich und SOladra einen Tag NICHT im Forum, und würden nicht den bereich hier zutrollen ?x)


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (19. August 2009)

langeweile in meiner pause haben

Warum stellst du gleich eine fragE?


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. August 2009)

Um den Thread weiterzuführen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du Mozarella, aber keine Tomaten dazu hättest?


----------



## Vicell (20. August 2009)

Entweder mir Tomante holen oder Mozarella ohne tomaten essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn du Millionär wärst, allerdings du das Geld IMMER, dein lebenlang nur in 1cent Münzen hättest und du es in deinen Wohnhaus behalten musst.(In nen andres haus ziehen etc. zählt nich, das Geld muss immer in dem haus sein wo du grad bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2009)

Fluchen?

Was würdest du tun, wenn es dich nicht merh gäbe?


----------



## Vicell (21. August 2009)

Mich neu erfinden.

Same question for teh next one 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2009)

nicht da sein^^

Was würdest du tun, wenn du grün wärst.


----------



## Wildebraut (22. August 2009)

zurück zum Mars fliegen

Was würdest du tun wenn dein Doc dir sagen würde du hättest nur noch 14 Tage zu leben?


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2009)

Öhm... 13 Tage lang Weltreise machen, und am 14. Tag dem Tod sein Lieblingsessen kochen: Curry mit Huhn.

Was würdest du tun, wenn... DIE WELT UNTERGEHT! APOKALYPSE!666!

( ich weiß, ich hab nen knall^^)


----------



## Lethior (23. August 2009)

Ich würde lachen und zurück in die Hölle gehen.

Was würdest du machen,wenn ein Komet auf dich zukommt,während du so an deinen Pc gefesselt bist,dass du das garnicht bemerkst?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Unwissend sterben, was vllt sogar besser ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn du auf einer Musical Bühne aufwachen und genau in diesem Moment ins Rampenlicht gerückt würdest?


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (24. August 2009)

schreiend wegrennen!!!!

i
was würdest du machen, wenn (fals noch in der schule, wenn nich einfach drauf antworten) deine mutter/ dein vater mit dem direckter/der direktorin( schlimmster feind) deiner schule zusamm kommt ?


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

meinem Direktor ein Lunchpacket schicken... Ey, Wo ist eigentlich das Rattengift? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was würdest u tun, wenn du bei DSDS mitmachen müsstest?


----------



## Haszor (24. August 2009)

Da ich mich nicht umbringen würde.... Verkacken?

Was würdest du machen wenn du plötzlich ein Auge verlierst


----------



## Lethior (24. August 2009)

Das würde sicher weh tun,deshalb würde ich schreien.Dann stecke ich das Auge in ein Glas und geh ins Krankenhaus.

Was würdest du machen,wenn jemand Katzenbabys vor deine Haustür legt und verschwindet?


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Ebay.de

Was würdest du machen, wenn jemand Katzenbabies bei ebay verticken würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

sie kaufen, ich liebe Katzen! Und nein,m ich bin nicht die vervasserin des "Katzen sind total süß" Themas


Was würdesrt du tun, wenn ich dir eine abgebe?


----------



## Azareus One (24. August 2009)

Eine zweite haben D:

Was wuerdest du tun, wenn du malen koenntest wie <insert Lieblings Kuenstler here>


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Die Bilder an reiche Säcke verkaufen, mich zur Ruhe setzen und mich freuen ^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn du in 5 Minuten Besuch von der Polizei mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl bekommen würdest?


----------



## Azareus One (24. August 2009)

gechilled bleiben, ich hab nix zu verstecken. 

Was wuerdest du tun, wenn du so beruehmt waerst, dass dir 24/7/365 Papparazzo am Arsch haengen?


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Die mariuahnapflanzen entsorgen... nene, scherz... Kaffee kochen?

Edi sagt, Mist, zu spät.Öhm... Meinen Bodygards sagen, sie sollen was für ihr Geld tun?

Was würdest du tun, wenn ich sie zu dir entsorge und die Bullen sie da entdecken?


----------



## Azareus One (24. August 2009)

Ihnen was anbieten. 

Was wuerdest du tun, wenn du so ne Art Freikarte fuer saemtliche Konzerte der Welt haettest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (24. August 2009)

Sie benutzen!!!!!!

Was würdest du tun, wenn ich dich mitnehme?


----------



## Azareus One (24. August 2009)

Party Hard!

Was wuerdest du tun, wenn auf einmal Bam Magera sich bei dir einnistet? *G*


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2009)

Ich hab genug Schwerter und Dolche um das Problem ein für alle mal zu beenden!

Was würdest du tun, wenn es nicht mehr aufhören würde so pieselig zu regnen?


----------



## Wildebraut (25. August 2009)

Mich nackt ausziehen, in den Wald gehen und nen *Sonnentanz* aufführen (dann werd ich wahrscheinlich in die Gummizelle gepackt und bekomm von dem Scheiss wetter nix mehr mit *g*)

Was würdest du tun wenn es in deinem Haus spukt?


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (25. August 2009)

Pentagramme an die wände und um das haus ziehen, so ist der geist im haus gefangen und mir nen andres haus suchen .



Was würdest du tun, wenn deine beine, beim aufwachen am nächsten morgen, nen halben meter kürzer wären?


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. August 2009)

Mir diesen Song anhören ^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn alle deine privaten Dateien (Musik, Bilder etc) gelöscht werden würden?


----------



## Azareus One (25. August 2009)

Kein problem damit haben, Cloud Computing ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wuerdest du tun, wenn das aktueller Zeitalter nicht das der Computer, sondern das des Steampunks waere?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Mich fragen, was das ist.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du ein Barde wärst und im Mittelalter.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mich fragen, was das ist.
> 
> Was würdest du tun, wenn du ein Barde wärst und im Mittelalter.



die laute wegschmeissen ne e-gitarre rausholen und den leuten mal zeigen was metal ist \m/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was würdest du machen wenn du in einem flugzeug ohne pilot aufwachen würdest?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Hoffen, dass es noch net gestartet ist.
Was würdest du machen, wenn du ein Hirte wärst und es auf der Welt keine Schafe mehr geben würde?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Ziegen halten


Was würdest du tun,w enn es keine DIB-Comics mehr gäbe?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

weinend in der ecke liegen und jan verdammen das er keine dib comics mehr macht

was würdest du machen wenn du jan w. wärst?


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

keine Updates verpassen, saufen Und "WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! WAKÖÖÖN!" grölen

Was würdest du tun,wenn der Tod vor deiner Tür steht und zu dir sagt ( UND ZWAR IN GROSSBUCHSTABEN!!!) " KOMM MIT!"?


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

Mitkommen.Kann nicht schlimmer sein,als das Fernsehprogramm^^

Was würdest du machen wenn du einen Cabrio für 5€ kaufen könntest?(Das Auto funktioniert,allerdings ist jemand darin gestorben)


----------



## Cysiaron (28. August 2009)

leiche rauswerfen und weiterverkaufen.

was würdest du tun, wenn du mit der leichtbekleideten freundin, auf die du schon seit zehn jahren scharf bist im see plantscht, und sie dir dann verführerisch ins ohr haucht "f*** mich"

ich persönlich habs gelassen, für 15 minuten trieb wollte ich keine zehn jahre aufs spiel setzen.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Januar 2010)

Würds auch lassen. Sowas kann eine Freundschaft sehr schnell kaputt machen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn der Astra Fernsehsattelit abstürzen würde?


----------



## nemø (6. Januar 2010)

Über Kabel gucken 

Wenn du keine Musik mehr hören könntest, alles , außer musik, wäre zu verstehen


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Januar 2010)

Ich würde eingehen..

Und wenn das Kabelnetz zusammenbräche?


----------



## nemø (6. Januar 2010)

Dann würd ich über Satelit gucken

enn´s kein Bier mehr gäbe


----------



## sympathisant (6. Januar 2010)

würd ich selbst brauen.

wenn du oder deine partnerin heute abend schwanger werden würdet?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Januar 2010)

Hab (leider) keine.

Also nicht möglich.

Was würdest du machen, wenn deine Lieblingsserie abgesetzt werden würde?


----------



## Mindadar (6. Januar 2010)

Mankind.WWE schrieb:


> Hab (leider) keine.
> 
> Also nicht möglich.
> 
> Was würdest du machen, wenn deine Lieblingsserie abgesetzt werden würde?



Ein Leben ohne simpsons? whaaaaa nie mehr homer? sterben oder futurama schauen <.<


Was würdest du machen wenn dir ne flasche bier aufn boden fällt?


----------



## Slush (6. Januar 2010)

OH NoeZ whinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tage lang gegen die Wand laufen ...

was würdest du machen, wenn du wüsstest das du morgen stirbst !


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Januar 2010)

ersma ne runde pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was würdest du machen wenn es kein internet gäbe ?


----------



## slurm (6. Januar 2010)

nen playboy kaufen

was würdest du machen, wenn du George Bush begegnest


----------



## Slush (6. Januar 2010)

Hey Dude sagen ...

was würdest machen wenn du im ICE aufs Klo musst die Toilette auser Betrieb ist (du kommst nicht rein die Tür ist  hinüber) und du es einfach nicht mehr einhalten kannst ... du musst kooten ... ^^ Also schlag dir die Idee mit dem Fenster ausm Kopf


----------



## Mankind.WWE (6. Januar 2010)

Man  kann auch aus dem Fenster..
aber ich würd ins nächste Abteil gehen, denn es gibt mehr als ein Klo
PS: Ich fahre (fast) nie Bahn xD

Was würdest du machen, wenn du erfahren würdest, dass dein Lieblingsgetränk hoch giftig ist?


----------



## Resch (7. Januar 2010)

Mankind.WWE schrieb:


> Man  kann auch aus dem Fenster..
> aber ich würd ins nächste Abteil gehen, denn es gibt mehr als ein Klo
> PS: Ich fahre (fast) nie Bahn xD
> 
> Was würdest du machen, wenn du erfahren würdest, dass dein Lieblingsgetränk hoch giftig ist?




Bier hoch giftig?!!? och noeeeez

Würd ich hatl was anderes trinken, auch wenns schwer fällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest du tun wenn dir das Benzin in deinem Auto auf der Landstraße ausgeht und im Umkreis von 20Km nichts ist und auch sonst niemand da lang fährt? PS Kein Handyemfang


----------



## Hackseputt (7. Januar 2010)

mich in die Matrix hacken, mir superkräfte geben, die aliens abkanllen und der Weltgrößte Stecher werden ? xD

Was würdest du tun, wenn dein Geschlecht (wenn du ein Mann/Junge bist also die gesamte Männerschaft, bei Frauen und Mädchen die Frauenschaft [ach leck mich mit den richtigen formulierungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]) dem anderen Geschlecht als Sklaven dienen müsste ?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Januar 2010)

es hinnehmen...ich hab nix gegen ein paar beherzte peitschenhiebe von frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was würdest du tun wenn dein haustier bombendrohungen an deinen chef verschickt?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

hmmm so lange si noch warm ist...
nein, ich würds mit 1. Hilfe versuchen und ggf. den Notarzt rufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn alle alkoholischen Getränke deinen sofortigen Tod brächten ?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

mit dem PC meines bruders posten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was würdest du machen, wenn du aufwachst, und deine Füße sind rosa ?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Socken anziehen


Wa swürdest du tun, wenn du eine Wicca (heißt auch bei Männern so)?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

zum Christentum der heiligen katolischen Kirche wechseln, alle anderen misssionieren und wer bei seinm Glauben bleibt, wird exorziert xD

was würdest du tun, wenn du in Schnee baden müsstest ?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Meine mutter hat mich am 2. gezwungen, barfuß durch den Schnee zu laufen?


Was wüedest du auf dem Scheiterhaufen tun?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

chillen, Gott liebt mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


was würdest du tun, wenn du alle tiere die dir über den Weg laufen streicheln willst ?

@Soladra: Warum denn ?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Schnell eine Hand weniger haben

Wa swürdest du tun, wenn es Hunde und Katzen regnen würde.


Weil man zu mir oft sagt, dass ich mich auf den scheiterhaufen verpissen soll.


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

großes Feuer anmachen und auf Festessen freun xD

Was würdest du tun, wenn du im Jahre 0 leben würdest ?


----------



## Resch (8. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Was würdest du tun, wenn du im Jahre 0 leben würdest ?



Ganz normal Leben, es sei denn ich wüsste, dass ich eigtl ins Jahr 2010 gehöre....dann würd ich schreiend durch die nächste stadt laufen und ums internet trauern. Man würde mich für verrückt erklären und auf den Scheiterhaufen stellen^^

Was würdest du tun, wenn du auf einmal Superkräfte hättest? Würdest du ein Held werden oder die Kräfte zur Selbstbereicherung nutzen?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

ich würde natürlich die welt verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ein bissle rumprollen xD

was würdest du tun, wenn dich jedes Mädchen/Frau unheimlich attraktriv und sexy findet und sofort was mit dir anfangen will ?


----------



## Soladra (8. Januar 2010)

Fluchen, dass ich keine Lesbe bin.


*frage weitergeb*


----------



## Resch (8. Januar 2010)

Mich freuen und erstmal nach lust (imwarsten Sinne des Wortes^^) und laune zugreifen und mir dann die Richtige aussuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Was würdest du tun wenn du tote Menschen sehen könntest?^^


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

nie wieder auf einen Friedhof gehen....

was würdest du tun, wenn du eine Sekretärin wärst ?


----------



## Resch (8. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> nie wieder auf einen Friedhof gehen....
> 
> was würdest du tun, wenn du eine Sekretärin wärst ?



Schreiend durch die Gegend renne weil ich auf einmal eine Frau bin^^



Was würdest du tun wenn jetzt Sommer wäre und ein verdammt schöner Tag? :-)


----------



## Winipek (8. Januar 2010)

> Was würdest du tun wenn jetzt Sommer wäre und ein verdammt schöner Tag? :-)


Schwimmen gehen , am besten am See und dann ne nette Party mit Lagerfeuer geniessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest du machen, wenn heute der gleiche Tag, wie gestern ist ?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

die Arschkarte ziehen

Was würdest du machen, wenn du in der Teletubbie welt gefangen wärst ?


----------



## Soldus (8. Januar 2010)

Ich würd sachen ab 18 sagen und zeigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du bemerken würdest, dass jemand in dein Haus eingebrochen wäre?


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2010)

scheissdrauf und weiter vorm Pc hocken xD


Was würdest du tun, wenn Iron Man, Spiderman und Batman deine Hilfe braeuchten die Welt zu retten xD?


----------



## Soldus (8. Januar 2010)

Wo ist die Kamera?!


Was würdest du tun wenn du auf einmal einen Laserblick hättest?


----------



## Hackseputt (8. Januar 2010)

allen hübschen Mädchen die Sachen von Leib laser xD

was würdest du tun, wenn du ein Hase wärst ?


----------



## Hackseputt (9. Januar 2010)

vor den kreischenden Mädchen davonrennen xD

Was würdest du tun, wenn du nur 1 Meter groß wärst ?


----------



## nemø (9. Januar 2010)

Fruchtzwerge essen und hoffen


was würdest du tun, wenn emerich ein anerkannter wissenschaftler wär


----------



## Hackseputt (9. Januar 2010)

ich würd Wayne anrufen...

Was würdest du tun, wenn dich Chuck Norris tot sehen will ?


----------



## Winipek (9. Januar 2010)

> Was würdest du tun, wenn dich Chuck Norris tot sehen will ?



Auf seine Beerdigung gehen und ihn am offenen Sarg bewundern...

Was würdest Du machen, wenn deinBruder dein Vater wäre?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Auf seine Beerdigung gehen und ihn am offenen Sarg bewundern...
> 
> Was würdest Du machen, wenn deinBruder dein Vater wäre?



Omg, dann wäre ich ja Halbwaise :O... oder meine Mutter wäre ein Zwitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Was würdest Du machen, wenn du blind, taub, gefühlslos und ohne Geschmacksinn bzw. Riechsinn wärst?


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2010)

BRAINZ!!!!! schreien und leute aufessen. ka wie ich sie finden wuerde, aber egal.

Was würdest Du machen, wenn du nichts machen koenntest, ausser doppelposts posten?


----------



## Mankind.WWE (9. Januar 2010)

Aufhören zu Posten, da ich ein sozialer Mensch bin.

Was würdest du machen, wenn das Fernsehen mal wieder sinnvolle Sachen zeigen würde?
(Also Castings, Telenovelen etc und Assi-TV(We are Family etc) sind weg)


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2010)

ich wuerde mir eventuell nen Fernseher besorgen.



was wuerdest du machen, wenn du ein Lebenslanges Kino-Abo bekommst?


----------



## slurm (10. Januar 2010)

geld sparen

Was würdest du mache, wenn du erfährst, dass in genau einem Jahr ein Komet in die Erde einschlägt.


----------



## Mankind.WWE (10. Januar 2010)

Weiterleben so wie immer, denn sterben muss ich eh, wann ist mir egal..

Was würdest du machen, wenn dein Strom 2 Wochen ausfallen würde und du keine ausweichmöglichkeiten hättest?


----------



## slurm (10. Januar 2010)

netzbetreiber anrufen

was würdest du machen wenn sich herausstellt, dass deine freundin früher mal n kerl war


----------



## Mankind.WWE (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn du keinen Strom hast, hast du auch kein Telefon, da die Telefonanlage normalerweise über Strom läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shit Happens.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn morgen die Schule/Arbeit ausfallen würde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slurm (10. Januar 2010)

ausschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was würdest du machen, wenn jetzt deine eltern ins zimmer kommen und dir erzählen dass du adoptiert bist


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Januar 2010)

ich würde sie vermutlich erstmal auslachen, weil sie sich genau das falsche blag ausgesucht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was würdest du machen, wenn es dieses jahr keine ferien gäbe?


----------



## Petersburg (10. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich würde sie vermutlich erstmal auslachen, weil sie sich genau das falsche blag ausgesucht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Springen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest du machen wenn eine Admin auf buffed durchdreht und die ganze Seite löscht


----------



## Hackseputt (10. Januar 2010)

ich würde ihn jagen, ich würde ihn finden, ich würde ihn töten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was würdest du tun, wenn du auf einmal kein rot und grün mehr sehen könntest ?


----------



## Bader1 (10. Januar 2010)

Zensierte Spiele kaufen x)

Was würdest du tun wenn jeder Pc den du kriegst/kauft inerhalb von 1 Tag kaputt geht?


----------



## Tade (10. Januar 2010)

Jeden Tag brüllend im Laden stehen und die armen Verkäufer terrorisieren.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du kein Internet mehr hättest?


----------



## Resch (11. Januar 2010)

Tade schrieb:


> ...
> Was würdest du machen, wenn du kein Internet mehr hättest?



OMG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würde durchdrehen....ich glaub dann müsst ich zum Bund gehen, denn jedes normale Leben wäre nicht mehr möglich^^


Was würdest du tun, wenn jemand deine Zimmer/Wohnungstür von außen zunageln würde? :-P


----------



## Tade (11. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun, wenn jemand deine Zimmer/Wohnungstür von außen zunageln würde? :-P



Ausm Fenster klettern und denjenigen verhaun.

Was würdest du machen, wenn ich gleich an deiner Tür klingeln würde?


----------



## Resch (11. Januar 2010)

Tade schrieb:


> ...
> Was würdest du machen, wenn ich gleich an deiner Tür klingeln würde?



Mich wundern woher du weißt wo ich wohne und dann dran denken, dass du vor verschlossener Tür stehst da ich auf Arbeit sitze :-P



Was würdest du machen, wenn du dein Handy verlieren würdest?


----------



## Winipek (11. Januar 2010)

> Was würdest du machen, wenn du dein Handy verlieren würdest?



Kein Problem- das einzige, das ich nutze ist das in meinem Büro und das wäre kein Verlust ...okee, ich müsste es meinem Chef erklären aber soooo schlimm ist das auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du heute in zwei Stunden am Flugplatz seien müsstest, um eine Reise in den Süden anzutreten?


----------



## Hackseputt (11. Januar 2010)

Einen Silvesterknaller ohne Schwarzpuler drin, aber dafür mit Pfeffer drinne mitnehmen xD


Was würdest du tun, wenn dich jemand abfüllt und bemalt ?


----------



## Resch (12. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Einen Silvesterknaller ohne Schwarzpuler drin, aber dafür mit Pfeffer drinne mitnehmen xD
> 
> 
> Was würdest du tun, wenn dich jemand abfüllt und bemalt ?




Dann würd ich demjenigen es irgendwie doppelt heimzahlen und erstmal versuchen es weg zu bekommen?


Was würdest du tun für eine Woche der Strom ausfallen würde?


----------



## slurm (12. Januar 2010)

Nachts schreiend durch den Wald laufen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du blind, taubstumm wärst und keine Arme und Beine hättest.


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

nicht wissen, dass es auch anders geht, d.h. ich wäre in meiner eigenen Welt glücklich


Was wäre, wenn du für 2 Jahre in die Russische Armee müsstest ?


----------



## Resch (13. Januar 2010)

Würd ich mich ganz schnell bei der Bundeswehr verpflichten, dass die mich nicht kriegen^^


Was würdest du machen, wenn duüber Nacht 300kg wiegen würdest?


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Würd ich mich ganz schnell bei der Bundeswehr verpflichten, dass die mich nicht kriegen^^
> 
> 
> Was würdest du machen, wenn duüber Nacht 300kg wiegen würdest?



mhm sterben? o.O ich mein 300kg das ist nich mal ebend weggeschnibbelt oder weggesaugt...das is ja widerlich...wie kommt man auf sowas?


Was würdest du machen bzw retten wenn dein haus zusammen fällt



Edit: harhar ich war schneller xD


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

Um Hilfe schreien...und ne Extrem-Diät anfangen.

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du eine Filmrolle (also ne Rolle im Film) geschenkt bekommst und du darfst Dir den Film aussuchen in dem Du mitspielst.


----------



## Resch (13. Januar 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> ....
> Was würdest du machen bzw retten wenn dein haus zusammen fällt
> ....






Winipek schrieb:


> ...
> Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du eine Filmrolle (also ne Rolle im Film) geschenkt bekommst und du darfst Dir den Film aussuchen in dem Du mitspielst.




1. Wenn alle lebend draußen sind als aller erstes sofort mein Laptop gekrallt^^
2. Wenn ich die Rolle verkaufen könnte würd ich mir ein total bekannten Film aussuchen und an irgend ein Millionär verkaufen. Wenn nicht würd ich in den total bekannten FIlm mit spielen und berühmt werden :-P


Was würdest du machen, wenn jemand vor deinen Augen versucht dein Auto zu klaun?


----------



## Hackseputt (13. Januar 2010)

eine Formel ausprobieren: meine Faust + seine Nase = AUA


Was würdest du tun, wenn als lebender Mensch in WoW gefangen wärst ? Und dann auch noch als lvl 1 gnom Kriegerin mit rosa Haaren ?


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> eine Formel ausprobieren: meine Faust + seine Nase = AUA
> 
> 
> Was würdest du tun, wenn als lebender Mensch in WoW gefangen wärst ? Und dann auch noch als lvl 1 gnom Kriegerin mit rosa Haaren ?



Um Gold betteln und zum friseur gehen :/



was würdest du tun wenn 2012 die Welt wirklich untergeht?


----------



## Powerflower (14. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Um Gold betteln und zum friseur gehen :/
> 
> 
> 
> was würdest du tun wenn 2012 die Welt wirklich untergeht?


nix! wenns wirklich so wäre würds mich nicht jucken bringt ja eh nix

was würdest du tun wenn du durch eine krankheit dein liebstes hobby nicht mehr betreiben könntest?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

vermutlich depressiv werden Oo

was wüdest du tun wenn du deinen traumjob kriegen würdest?


----------



## Resch (15. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ...
> was wüdest du tun wenn du deinen traumjob kriegen würdest?



Luftsrünge machen und erst mal eine riesen PArty mit meinen Freunden feiern. Aber das werd ich wohl erst in 2 Jahren rausfinden, ob ich ihn bekomme und ob es überhaupt mein Traumberuf ist. Erstmal die Ausbildung beenden dann weiter schaun^^


Was würdest du tun, wenn du in jeder beliebeigen Fernsehserie leben könntest? Also welche wäre das? Bedenke du musst den rest deines Lebens da verbringen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

Two and a half men :/

ohne frage

Was würdest du machen wenn du in einem abstürzenden flugzeug sitzt?


----------



## Mondryx (15. Januar 2010)

Wohl darauf hoffen das ich den Absturz überlebe.


Was würdest du machen, wenn vor dir plötzlich ein Koffer voller Geld liegt, und das mitnehmen verboten ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

dann würd ich einfach weitergehn

was würdest du machenw enn du nicht wissen würdest was du machen würdest


----------



## Winipek (15. Januar 2010)

> was würdest du machenw enn du nicht wissen würdest was du machen würdest



Alles auf mich zukommen lassen ...

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du nur noch englisch schreiben könntest ?


----------



## Powerflower (15. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Alles auf mich zukommen lassen ...
> 
> Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du nur noch englisch schreiben könntest ?


hätte ich kein problem mit ich kann englisch gut genug um rumzukommen

Was würdest du tun wenn du die wahl zwischen deine(r/m) Traum Frau/mann und 100 millionen hast?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Januar 2010)

ich würd die 100 millionen nehmen da liebe nie ewig hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun wenn menschen von schwaerkraft befreit wären restliche lebewesen/gegenstände aber nicht?


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich würd die 100 millionen nehmen da liebe nie ewig hält
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann müsst ich mir wohl an semtliche stühle sowie dem Klo Gurte machen^^


Was würdest du tun wenn dich niemand mehr kennen würde?


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

> Was würdest du tun wenn dich niemand mehr kennen würde?



Die Chance nutzen und nochmal von vorne anfangen...^^

WAs würdest Du machen, wenn alle Leute Dich kennen würden - Du aber nicht einen einzigen?


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2010)

So tun als ob ich sie kenne^^

Passiert ja im Reallife oft genug, das man Leute auf einer Party kennen lernt, die einem dann irgendwann mal wieder grüßen und man die selber nicht mehr kennt^^ Einfach zurüvk grüßen und weiter gehen xD

Was würdest du tun, wenn du aufeinmal nicht mehr reden könntest?


----------



## michael92 (18. Januar 2010)

Den anderen nicht mehr auf die Nerven gehen!^^

Was würdest du machen wenn du Dieter Bohlen wärst? xD


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

Viel Geld^^ Und alles vermutlich genauso, wie er´s jetzt macht !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Dich ein Freund bittet "jetzt sofort vorbeizukommen", der wohnt allerdings 300 km entfernt...


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> ...
> Was würdest Du machen, wenn Dich ein Freund bittet "jetzt sofort vorbeizukommen", der wohnt allerdings 300 km entfernt...



Wenn es wirklich wichtig ist würd ich wohl hinfahren, zur Not gibts den gelben Urlaubsschein fürn Chef^^


Was würdest du als erstes machen, wenn du gerade herausgefunden hättest, dass du dich unsichtbar machen könntest?


----------



## Winipek (18. Januar 2010)

Hehe-mich unsichtbar ?!^^
Nee - mich tierisch darüber freuen, das ich nun alle bespitzeln kann, wie ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du zwei Festivaltickets (für "dein ultimatives Festival) geschenkt bekommst aber nur unter der Bedingung, dass Du [hier bitte fiesesten Menschen einsetzen den Du kennst] mitnehmen und auch die gesamte Zeit mit ihm verbringen musst?


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (19. Januar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Hehe-mich unsichtbar ?!^^
> Nee - mich tierisch darüber freuen, das ich nun alle bespitzeln kann, wie ich will
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würd trotzdem hingehen muss ja ned mit ihm reden 

Was würdest du tun wenn du für einen Tag der Weltherrscher bist?


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

_serbia_boy_ schrieb:


> ...
> Was würdest du tun wenn du für einen Tag der Weltherrscher bist?



Ich würde für den einen Tag eine Steuer erheben, bei der jeder Bürger der Industrienationen mit 1€ zahlen muss^^ (Dürften allein schon bei den 4 größten Nationen 600Mio sein, damit könnt ich auch schon leben xD)


Was würdest du tun, wenn dein Haus dich töten will?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2010)

mir ne neue wohnung suchenOo

was würdest du tun wenn du plötzlich einen Kindergarten voller Kinder hüten müsstest?


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Januar 2010)

ich würd mit ihnen einen Ausflug in LordofDemons neue Wohnung unternehmen und die sich da bissle austoben lassen bis die Eltern kommen und sie wieder abholen 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du nach Hause kommst und du dort überraschenderweise eine tote lila kuh findest?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Januar 2010)

Looten!
Was würdest du tun, wenn du ein Käsehobel wärst?


----------



## Soldier206 (28. Januar 2010)

hm bin mir net ganz sicher, aber ich glaub ich wäre einer der wenigen Käsehobeln die käse hobeln würden. 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du für einen Tag das andere geschlecht haben würdest?


----------



## Schors (29. Januar 2010)

Ich würde durch die Stadt laufen und schreien dass Waschbären meinen ... feuerwehrmann gegessen haben


Was würdest du tun wenn Giraffen die Welt erobern?


----------



## Kronxi (29. Januar 2010)

Schors schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun wenn Giraffen die Welt erobern?



Töten, Essen und Herrscher der Welt sein.

Was würdest du tun, wenn einNilpferd an deine Tür klopft und fragt: "Auf´fresse?"


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2010)

ihmauf die fresse geben. mit dem staubsaugerrohr




was würdest du tun, wenn du so ein 3 meter großes blaues vieh aus avatar hättest?


----------



## nemø (30. Januar 2010)

Ich würds füttern und dann anch Pandora zurückschicken, die machen zu viel Dreck

Was würdest du tun, wenn du auf eine Was-wäre-wenn-Frage antworten müsstest, diese aber nicht formuliert wurde?


----------



## DasX2007 (16. Februar 2010)

Schreien und im Kreis rennen und das gleichzeitig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wüdest du machen wenn das Weltklima um 30°C sinken würde?


----------



## Fastfax (16. Februar 2010)

mich wärmer anziehn
was würdest du tun wenn es giga wieder geben würde?


----------



## QuakeFour (16. Februar 2010)

Giga im Kabel ansehen und aktiv bei der Giga Community neben der Buffed Community teilnehmen.
was würdest du tun wenn du der Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten wärst?


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Februar 2010)

'ne Runde Backgammon mit Bill Gates im Oval Office spielen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du aufwachst und sich herausstellt, dass du den selben Tag noch einmal erlebst?


----------



## Resch (17. Februar 2010)

Ihn nochmal durchgehen und falls was schief ging das natürlich berichtigen.



Was würdest du machen, wenn du plötzlich alles was du sagen willst nur noch singen könntest?


----------



## DasX2007 (18. Februar 2010)

Dann würde ich mich als stumm ausgeben.

Was würdest du machen wenn du Angela Merkel wärst?


----------



## GangsterBoy111 (18. Februar 2010)

Es einfach versuchen 







Was würdest du machen wenn du aufeinmal auf Männer oder wenn Frau auf Frauen stehen würdest


----------



## Hellrider (19. Februar 2010)

Ziemlich blöd aus der Wäsche schauen,


Was würdest du machen wenn dir der Arzt sagt du hast nur noch 7 Tage zu leben?


----------



## slurm (20. Februar 2010)

den Arzt wechseln.


Was würdest du sagen, wenn das letzte Statement das du vor deinem Tod machen kannst, dieses hier im Forum ist.


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Februar 2010)

Ich würde versuchen durch einen ignoranten, von arroganz strozenden Thread den größten Flamewar auf buffed auszulösen und mich so zu verewigen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du eines morgens neben deiner Freundin und deiner Lehrerin aufwachen würdest? (für mädchen männliche bezeichnungen einfügen)


----------



## Resch (24. Februar 2010)

Das wiederholen was wir dem Anschein nach die Nacht gemacht haben^^


Was würdest du machen wenn du ohne Erinnerung auf dem Dach eines Hochauses in einer wild fremden Stadt aufwachen würdest und die Tür zum Treppenhaus wäre verpserrt?


----------



## lyluna22 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich würde denken oh man was n krasser traum , springen und mich wundern das es weh tut





*was würdest du tun wenn, du in einer weissen zelle mit einer zwangsjacke aufwachst und dort alle Menschen die jede drei stunden reinschauen japanisch reden*???


----------



## Winipek (25. Februar 2010)

Die Drogen weglassen - oder weniger nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du für einen Tag ein Junge/ Mädchen sein würdest?


----------



## Resch (25. Februar 2010)

Voll die Panik schieben und versuchen mich an die Denkweise eines Mädchens zu erinnern. Dann wäre ich der einzige Mann der Frauen wirklich verstehen würde...hrrr da kann man sicherlich ein paar Vorteile daraus ziehen "hehe"


Was würdest du machen wenn Plötzlich jemand an deiner Tür klingelt und sagt er/sie wäre dein richtiger Elternteil?


----------



## Topfkopf (26. Februar 2010)

ihn rein bitten, für die letzten 18 Jahre unterhalt einklagen und ihn wieder rausschmeißen. (KA ob das geht ;P)

Was würdest du machen wenn dein Auto mit dir redet?


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

dann würde ich es noch mehr lieben als jetzt...hrhr

Was würdest du machen wenn es plötzlich keinen strom mehr gäbe?


----------



## Toastbrot666 (26. Februar 2010)

auf hamsterkraft umsatteln (hamsterrad als dynamo).


was würdest du machen, wenn morgen gestern wäre?


----------



## fayza (27. Februar 2010)

-------

die fehler, die ich gestern begangen habe nicht nochmal machen!



...Was würdest du machen, wenn es kein Internet mehr geben würde?


----------



## Topfkopf (1. März 2010)

eine Runde RL spielen

Was würdest du machen, wenn deine Freundin plötzlich ein Kerl wird? (oder Freund ein Mädel)


----------



## Resch (2. März 2010)

Ich glaub da würd ich mit verarscht vorkommen :-P


Was würdest du machen wenn du plötzlich SUperkräfte hättest?


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Was würdest du machen wenn du plötzlich Superkräfte hättest?




Ich würde erstmal irgendetwas kaputt schlagen (Autos, Häuser ...etc.) ^^

________________________________________________________________

Was würdest du machen, wenn Oben zu Unten und Unten zu Oben wird?


----------



## Miss Mojo (5. März 2010)

Mich anpassen und einfach andersrum laufen! 

Was würdest Du tun wenn Du rausbekommst, dass Deine Freundin / Dein Freund mit jmd anders flirtet?


----------



## DasX2007 (8. März 2010)

Die Foltergeräte aus dem Keller holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen wenn es nur noch das 56k Modem als schnellste Internetverbidung gäbe?


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Andauernd gegen eine Wand rennen und dabei wird es mir dann einfallen, dass andere grad das Selbe tun würden, weil sie wissen wie ätzend es ist. :-) 

Was würdest du tun wenn sämtliche Elektrizität nie erfunden worden wäre und du zu dumm bist sie zu erfinden? :-P


----------



## Resch (9. März 2010)

Jemand anderen der schlauer ist einen Denkanstoß geben, das er sie erfindet.


Was würdest du tun wenn sich pflanzen plötzlich wehren könnten^^?


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Den Dünger verbieten!

Was würdest du tun, wenn du als Haustiere die Madagascar Pinguine hättest?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. März 2010)

Sie von sämtlichen Löffeln fernhalten! XP


Was würdest du tun, wenn du gegen deinen Willen in einem fremden Land festsitzt?


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

Versuchen von da weg zu kommen, mit allen Mitteln.

Was würdest du tun, wenn morgen wieder Montag wäre?


----------



## Miss Mojo (9. März 2010)

Nochmal krank sein - so wie gestern! 

Was würdest Du machen wenn Dein Arbeitskollege die letzten Kekse isst - mit Absicht und vor Deinen Augen!


----------



## Resch (9. März 2010)

Den kaffee mitnehmen...vor seinen Augen^^



Was würdest du tun, wenn Wale fliegen könnten?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. März 2010)

Den Kopf einziehen ...


Was würdest du tun, wenn plötzlich der Osterhase vor deiner Tür steht?


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Ihn fragen, ob er mir was von den Osterinseln mitgebracht hat...

Was machst du wenn deine Mutter auf einmal sich in einen riesigen 8m hohen Drachen verwandelt?


----------



## Krudi (10. März 2010)

Ich würde ihr sagen das ich mich entschieden hab doch Hausaufgaben zu machen xD

Was würdest du machen wenn dir Sindragosa im Supermarkt begegnet?


----------



## Resch (10. März 2010)

Fragen ob sie mir beim tragen hilft.


Was würdest du tun wenn du plötzlich das komplette wissen des Universums in dir tragen würdest?


----------



## Crystania (11. März 2010)

Die Weltherschafft an mich reissen MUAHHAAAAA!!!!!!!111einself

Apropos Weltherschafft, was ist wenn Hannah Montana die Weltherschafft an sich reisst. Was tust du dann? :-)


----------



## Asayur (11. März 2010)

Kollektive Massenmanipulation der Leute um sie zu stürzen!


Was würdest du machen, wenn es keinen Sommer mehr geben würde?


----------



## Resch (11. März 2010)

kotzen......den ganzen endlosen Winter lang^^


Was würdest du tun wenn man auf Wolcken sitzen könnte?


----------



## villain (12. März 2010)

die beine baumeln lassen und den ausblick genießen...


was würdest du machen, wenn es nur noch regnen würde auf der welt?


----------



## Resch (12. März 2010)

Wäre ich der Hautpdarsteller von Waterworld im Reallife^^


Was würdest du machen. wenn mit Tieren reden könntest?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (13. März 2010)

Die Katze der Nachbarskinder gegen eben jene hetzen.



Was würdest du tun, wenn du im Zug in einem Tunnel stecken bleibst?


----------



## Asayur (13. März 2010)

Den iPod lauter drehen *g*

Was würdest du tun, wenn heute schon morgen wäre?


----------



## Powerflower (13. März 2010)

es wäre sonntag und ich hätte villt. n ESL match ohne vorbereitung... ich würde SHICE schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was wäre wenn es keinen Strom gäbe?


----------



## Resch (15. März 2010)

Säßen wir alle im Dunkeln.


Was würdest du machen, wenn du jetzt 1000€ finden würdest?


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2010)

Sie bei der Polizei abgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...du mit Tieren sprechen könntest?


----------



## Cake is a lie (9. Juli 2010)

Einen Pinguin heiraten

...wenn du nicht mehr auf Buffed.de sein dürfstest?


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juli 2010)

Tagelang in einer ecke hocken und heulen



...wenn du Mod bei Buffed waerst?


----------



## dudubaum (11. Juli 2010)

mich nen keks freun

.....wenn du dringend auf kl musst und es nirgendwo ein klo gibt?


----------



## Dracun (11. Juli 2010)

Arschbacken zusammen kneifen und die nächste kneipe suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






.... wenn Blizzard in ner halben stunde  überraschend verkündet das WoW eingestellt wird.


----------



## Resch (12. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> .... wenn Blizzard in ner halben stunde überraschend verkündet das WoW eingestellt wird.



Mir ein neues Spiel zur Beschäftigung suchen.

...wenn du nie mehr lachen könntest.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Das lachen von Tim Taler klauen ._.

Wenn die Welt morgen untergehen würde?


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

DIe ganze nacht wachbleiben und pardy machen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du einer HExe begegnen würdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## spaten (18. Juli 2010)

das bin ich schon. ich würd sie immer wieder in den ofen schubsen.


was würdest du tun, wenn du ohne klamotten in einer anderen stadt aufwachst. (hats scho alles gegeben, nachm pardy machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

ich wurde durch die stadt rennen und schreien: HILFE! ich bin aus dem keller von angela merkel entkommen so helft mir doch!



Was würdest du machen wennd dich keiner mehr verstehen würde (auch mit gebärdensprache nicht)


----------



## Vicell (20. Juli 2010)

Vermutlich umbringen, nen Leben ohne soziale Kontakte führen zu können wäre richtig doof.


Was würdest du machen, wenn du erfährst, das du eigentlich ein Waisenkind bist?


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Meine Eltern halbtot schlagen für all die Jahren von Lügen.


Was würdest du machen wenn du dich nichtmehr bewegen könntest?


----------



## Soladra (20. Juli 2010)

öhmm...verrecken?


Was würdest du tun, wenn du ne HExe sehen würdest?


----------



## Skatero (20. Juli 2010)

Verbrennen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn es kein Bier mehr gäbe?


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

Met brauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was würdest du machen wenn die Welt von Killerrobotern erobert werden würde?


----------



## White_Sky (20. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Met brauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nachdenken was ich machen würde...

Was würdest du machen, wenn du ein Tier wärst?


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nachdenken was ich machen würde...
> 
> Was würdest du machen, wenn du ein Tier wärst?



wenn ich ein Hund wäre dann ähm nein lassen wir das *bein wieder senk*


wenn du präsident von Amerika wärst was würdest du als erstes tun?


----------



## Healor (20. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> wenn du präsident von Amerika wärst was würdest du als erstes tun?



Ich würde das Waffengesetz verschärfen und eine richtige Gesundheitsreform auf die Beine stellen. (Oder hat das Obama nicht schon erledigt? Hab da mal was gelesen...)




... wenn du Chef von Ubisoft wärst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (21. Juli 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> ... wenn du Chef von Ubisoft wärst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde veranlassen , das ac 2 keine i-net verbindung mehr braucht.

...wenn du keine Freunde hättest ^^


----------



## Note of dead (22. Juli 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Ich würde veranlassen , das ac 2 keine i-net verbindung mehr braucht.
> 
> ...wenn du keine Freunde hättest ^^



Mir welche suchen 

Was würdest du tun wenn Du immer wieder den gleichen tag erlebst


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2010)

Erstmal ungefähr 30mal alles mögliche anstellen, dann Selbstmord


----------



## Vicell (22. Juli 2010)

Du hast deine Frage vergessen, deshalb antworte ich mal auf die obige.
Vermutlich auch selbstmord nachdem man mal alles was man probieren wiollte gemacht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wen du ein Tag lang das andere Geschlecht bist? Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## was geht sie das an?etc. (25. Juli 2010)

mit ihm zsammen arbeiten und sobald wir grettet sind stosse ich ihn von ner klipee


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




was machst du wenn du für ca. 40bis 60 min fliegen köntesst


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## was geht sie das an?etc. (25. Juli 2010)

syr hatte gerade ein proplem


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. Juli 2010)

Ich würde.....fliegen? Wohin? Absolut keine Ahnung.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du kurz vor dem Verhungern wärst?


----------



## Skatero (26. Juli 2010)

Ich würde etwas essen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du der Herrscher der Welt wärst?


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

...Erstmal die Reichen ausbeuten und alles gleichmässig unter den armen verteilen. Dann allen Nationen die Waffen wegnehmen. Alle Waffenfabriken in Raumforschungslabore undbauen lassen und nach Mitteln für ein Leben ausserhalb der Erde suchen! Waffentestgelände? Umbauen in Felder! 



Was würdest du tun, wenn die Urzeit wieder auferstehen würde?


----------



## Resch (27. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun, wenn die Urzeit wieder auferstehen würde?



Mich bewaffnen...

Was würdest du machen wenn du ein 5K € Geldbündel finden würdest?


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Juli 2010)

Mich mit Selbstzweifel quälend zur Polizei schleppen ...*heul*

Was würdest Du machen, wenn ich heut vor deiner Tür stehen würd?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2010)

Ganz schnell wieder zumachen, Türen und Fenster verbarrikadieren :>


Was würdest du tun, wenn du kein Geräusch machen dürftest, dir aber die Kaffeetasse runterfällt?


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Ganz laut "Verdammt!" brüllen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du tun, wenn du plötzlich die Chance bekommen würdest, spontan einen Job in Amerika inkl. Wohnung anzunehmen?


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juli 2010)

Ganz schnell meine Sachen packen und "Amerika ich komme " rufen ^^ Und dann doch nochmal abklopfen, ob´s wirklich ein sicheres Ding ist!

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du heut morgen feststellst Du bist plötzlich 20 Jahre älter?


----------



## Resch (28. Juli 2010)

Aufschreien und aus meinem Traum aufwachen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du jeder sein könntest der du willst?


----------



## fayza (30. Juli 2010)

....bleiben wie ich bin^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn du siehst dass jemand eine Geldbörse verliert und du darin 200.000 Euro finden würdest?


----------



## Kickass3 (1. August 2010)

zur polizei gehen und sagen ich habe auf der straße 20 euro gefunden die möchte ich abgeben

was würdest du machen wenn du mit vornamen mario und mit nachnamen nette heißt? xD


----------



## Doodless (1. August 2010)

Ich würde als Pinnochio durch die Lande ziehen ^^

was würdest du machen wenn du für einen Tag das Geschlecht wechseln könntest


----------



## Ellesmere (1. August 2010)

Uih, uih, uih *fg* ich würde doch mal ausprobieren, was Männer so empfinden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest Du machen, wenn man Dir eine Millionen Euro bietet, Du dafür aber auf jeden Computer verzichten müsstest?


----------



## PKMN (3. August 2010)

... ich würde sagen "FUCK YOU"
Was würdest du machen, wenn du Necrophil wärest und eine Zombieplage ausbricht?


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Na was dann jeder Nekrophile machen würde ^_^

Was würdest du tun wenn, es den Vorposter nicht gäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (23. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Na was dann jeder Nekrophile machen würde ^_^
> 
> Was würdest du tun wenn, es den Vorposter nicht gäbe
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich auf den Necrophil Post Antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn das Internet Verloren geht für sagen wir 20jahre?


----------



## Dweencore (23. August 2010)

Es versuchen zu finden, dann hätt ich schon eine beschäftigung

Was würdest du tun,wenn du ein Jedi wärst?


----------



## Edou (23. August 2010)

Nen Heelturn vollziehn und zu den Sith Wechseln.



(Hellturn is Wrestlerich(XD) und Bedeute so viel wie Böse sein, ne Böse Runde vollziehn. Faceturn (also das gegenteil) wäre dann die gute runde)

Was würdest du tun, wenn du Zwischen deinem Leben und dem deines Besten freundes entscheiden müsstest.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Ich wiess ich bin ein Egomane aber... naja er würde es auch so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn du eine Brille bräuchtest aber es keine mehr gibt?


----------



## Skatero (23. August 2010)

Dann würde ich halt keine Brille tragen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du Schokolade in der Nase hättest?


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2010)

Nen bekloppten Thread in einem Spieleforum erstellen und hoffen das man mir da gute Ratschläge erteilt...halt -nein ...das ist ja das, was jemand anderes machen würde *aufRefloxschiel*.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich würd meine Nase putzen...

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du morgens feststellst, das Du nur noch Volksmusik gut findest ?^^


----------



## Edou (24. August 2010)

Mir so lange Hardrock/Metal reinziehn bis ich den Scheiß ausm Kopf hab. Und falls dies nichtmehr geht ganz klar nen Selbstmord. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du tun, wenn du Justin Bieber treffen würdest. *Muahahaha ich weiß was ich tun würde*


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2010)

Ihm sagen, das so ein Outing schon ok ist ...ich mein: Heh wir leben im 21. Jahundert, da ist es völlig ok, wenn einer schwul ist ...!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du eine Mutprobe bestehen müsstest ...bei DSDS mitmachen (Du wirst auch im TV gezeigt) oder nackt durch die Stadt rennen (1 Minute lang)?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Nen bekloppten Thread in einem Spieleforum erstellen und hoffen das man mir da gute Ratschläge erteilt...halt -nein ...das ist ja das, was jemand anderes machen würde *aufRefloxschiel*.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Hust* Nase putzen hat nichts gebracht ^_^ Naja es juckt halt und wegen dem geht man nunmal nicht zum Arzt, da es genug Haustricks gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei DSDS mitmachen? Scheiss egal, da machen sich genug zum Affen! Da fall ich nicht auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du tun wenn... du ein Buch in der Nase hättest?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2010)

Ins Krankenhaus gehen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du plötzlich keine Haare mehr hast?


----------



## Resch (30. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun, wenn du plötzlich keine Haare mehr hast?



Bevor ich mir so ein Toupet aufsetzen würde , würde ich lieber mit Glatze rum laufen. Und wenns alle Haare betrifft, sparrt man sich die Rasierer xD

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir eine Frau/Mann (je nach dem) sagt du müsstest mit ihm/ihr schlafen um die Welt zu retten? (Und es hört sich alles sehr realistisch an) xD


----------



## Ellesmere (30. August 2010)

Wenn er gut aussieht, warum nicht ? Ist ja für´nen guten Zweck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sieht er nicht gut aus ? Sorry Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...Leben ist nicht alles und vielleicht kommt der Tod ja ganz schnell...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du einen Tag die Weltherrschaft hättest ?
(Pinky & der Brain lassen grüssen ..^^)


----------



## Edou (30. August 2010)

Versuchen Krieg zu Verbieten! Ist jemand dagegen= BADABUMM keine Welt mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen wenn du: Buffed Moderator wärst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (31. August 2010)

Alle unnützen Themen schließen

Was würdest du machen wenn du : weißt dass in 10 minuten die Erde untergeht.


----------



## Resch (31. August 2010)

Bronzefisch schrieb:


> Alle unnützen Themen schließen
> 
> Was würdest du machen wenn du : weißt dass in 10 minuten die Erde untergeht.



Mir ein kühles Bier aufmachen, eine Zigarette anzünden und die letzten 10Minuten auf Erden genießen.


Was würdest du machen wenn, du nicht 1Cent mehr hättest und es erst Anfang des Monats isT?^^


----------



## Ellesmere (31. August 2010)

Ich würde mich seehr, seehr, seeeeehr schlecht fühlen ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann mein Konto überziehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du Dich entscheiden müsstest "grosse Liebe" oder Traumberuf im Ausland?


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2010)

Puh, das ist schwer. Ich würde, Traumberuf im Ausland wählen. Die grosse Liebe ist nicht nur einmal, die Entscheidung zum Traumberuf und die Möglichkeit im Ausland zu arbeiten bekommt man vermutlich nichtmehr.

Was würdest du machen wenn du im alten Wilden Westen leben würdest?


----------



## Bronzefisch (1. September 2010)

Ich würde mir einen Revolver zulegen.

Was würdest du machen wenn jemand deinen PC verbrennt?


----------



## Resch (2. September 2010)

Bronzefisch schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen Revolver zulegen.
> 
> Was würdest du machen wenn jemand deinen PC verbrennt?



Ihn mit ins Feuer werfen!!!!! ^^ ne Anzeigen sollte reichen xD

Was würdest du tun wenn sich 2 Frauen/Männer für dich interessieren und du dich nicht entschieden kannst?


----------



## Bronzefisch (2. September 2010)

Ich würde auf den 3. warten, denn wenn sich 2 streiten freut sich der dritte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du dir wünschen wenn du 1 Wunsch frei hättest?


----------



## Ellesmere (2. September 2010)

3 Wünsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du einer Person unerkannterweise^^ einen Streich spielen könntest?


----------



## Bronzefisch (2. September 2010)

Der Person einen richtig gemeinen Streich spielen.

Was würdest du machen wenn du für alle Kameras unsichtbat wärst?


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2010)

Vor jedes Foto springen und den Mittelfinger zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du tun, wenn du alles verschieben könntest?


----------



## Deck5 (2. September 2010)

Würde die schule in einenn Vulkan schieben!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Was würdest du tun wenn du 1 wunsch freihättest aber du sofort sterben würdesst wenn du sagst das du dir mehr wünsche wünschst
die andere antwort war dumm


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2010)

Irgendwas um aus dem Dings was mir den Wunsch erfüllt noch mehr Wünsche rauszuprügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du tun, wenn du eines Morgens aufwachen würdest und alle Leute so wie du aussähen?


----------



## Bronzefisch (2. September 2010)

Warten bis der Traum vorbei ist

Was würdest du machen wenn jemand dir eine PS3 verkauft, die aber kaputt ist?


----------



## mmeCeliné (3. September 2010)

Ich würd' die PS3 vermutlich gar nicht kaufen, weil PS3 has no game unso'

deinem Vorposter, keine kreative Frage einfällt?


----------



## Resch (3. September 2010)

ihr sagen, dass sie sich doch gefälligst anstrengen soll :-P

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir jemand anbietet ein Agent zu werden, du aber nie wieder Kontakt zu denen haben dürftest die du kennst.


----------



## Ellesmere (3. September 2010)

*hust* Das Angebot ablehnen. Ich seh jetzt nicht unbedingt nen zweiten James Bond in mir...

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du entscheiden könntest ...ein Leben in Saus und Braus und stirbst mit 70 oder ein durchschnittliches Leben und Du stirbst mit 85?


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2010)

Ein normales Leben mit 85. Lieber mehr vom Leben sehen als nur das beste vom Besten.


Was würdest du tun, wenn du wissen würdest: "Ich habe kein Wasser mehr im Haus doch wenn ich raus gehe sterbe ich"?


----------



## Bröselmonster (3. September 2010)

Ich bleibe zuhause und trinke was anderes.

Was würdest du tun wenn ein Psychopath mit einer Axt in dein Zimmer stürmen würde?


----------



## Surando (4. September 2010)

ich würde ihn umbringen natürlich. 

was würdest du tun wenn du ein jahr lang ohne deinen computer oder irgendeinen anderen überleben musst?


----------



## Resch (7. September 2010)

Sterben^^ denn ohne Computer geht nichts mehr , sei es im Auto, am Automaten, in der Küche.....sind überall Computer^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn du plötzlich fliegen könntest?


----------



## Bronzefisch (7. September 2010)

Ich würde fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn du auf Wasser gehen könntest?


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2010)

Übers Wasser rennen und "Halleluja, ich bringe euch das Christentum" schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du tun, wenn du plötzlich eine Lego Figur wärst?


----------



## Bronzefisch (7. September 2010)

hoffen dass mich niemand festklebt.


----------



## Surando (9. September 2010)

Äh, da sollte noch eine Frage rein damit der andere drauf antwortet. Aber okayf fang ich eben wieder an. Was würdest du tun wenn du fliegen könntest?


----------



## Peterregen (9. September 2010)

Über eine Strasse voller Fussgänger fliegen und mal so richtig in die Menge kacken.



Was würdest du tun, wenn du plötzlich keine Fantasie mehr hättest?


----------



## NexxLoL (9. September 2010)

Mit Sicherheit keine Lösung für das Problem finden.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du keine Nahrung mehr aufnehmen könntest?


----------



## Resch (9. September 2010)

Woh oder übel sterben.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du jeden Beruf ergreifen könntest den du dir vorstellen kannst?


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2010)

Dann würde ich arbeitsloser MultiMilliardär werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du machen wenn, du nie mehr schlafen könntest?


----------



## Bronzefisch (9. September 2010)

Lange wach bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen wenn du ohne essen und trinken überleben könntest?


----------



## Gurzjil_ (9. September 2010)

Essen und Trinken als Hobby haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn du Superkräfte hättest?


----------



## Bronzefisch (9. September 2010)

Mich unsichtbar an Leute ranschleichen...

Was würdest du amchen wenn du die Zeit anhalten könntest?(du kannst dich dabei weiterbewegen)


----------



## Resch (10. September 2010)

Mir ein bissl Geld aus einer Bankfilliale "ausleihen"^^


Was würdest du machen, wenn du alles im Umkreis von 10km hören könntest wenn du es willst?


----------



## demarvin (10. September 2010)

Mich ersteinmal vergewissern wer schlecht über mich redet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen wenn du nur noch auf einem Bein laufen könntest ?


----------



## Gurzjil_ (10. September 2010)

Mir einen Rollstuhl kaufen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du ein Schlagersänger wärst?


----------



## demarvin (10. September 2010)

Ballermann Hits schreiben..

Was würdest du machen wenn die fähigkeiten von Spiderman hättest ??


----------



## Bronzefisch (10. September 2010)

Durch NY fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen wenn du im Obergeschoss eines Hauses wohnst, und in der Nacht wird dir das Treppenhaus geklaut?


----------



## demarvin (10. September 2010)

Aus dem Fenster springen.. (mit fallschirm)

Was würdest du machen wenn dein Handy kaputt gehen würde und es ist ein IPhone


----------



## Arosk (10. September 2010)

Mich wundern, da ich noch nie ein Handy bessesen hab.

Deine Tastatur mit Schokolade überzogen wäre?


----------



## Bronzefisch (10. September 2010)

Neue Tastatur kaufn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-->meine is von 2000 ...

Was würdest du amchen wenn jmd dich hauen würden?


----------



## demarvin (10. September 2010)

Ganz lange und andauernd Weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen wenn WoW auf RTL 2 laufen würde ??


----------



## Bronzefisch (10. September 2010)

Umschaltn.----(neue Tastaur ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

was würdest du machn wenn du auf rtl zu sehen wärest bei "mitten im leben"?


----------



## Reflox (10. September 2010)

Zuerst dem Kameramann die Kamera sonstwohin schieben und dann nach Texas umziehen und ein neues Leben führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun wenn, du ein Schimpanse wärst?


----------



## Bronzefisch (11. September 2010)

In den Zoo gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen wenn du im Zoo Schimpansen betreuen müsstest?


----------



## Lethior (11. September 2010)

Die Käfigtür auflassen und jedem Besucher Bananen in die Hand drücken.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du sehen würdest, wie ein Mitarbeiter des Zoos, in dem du dich gerade befindest, die Käfigtür zum Schimpansengehege auflassen würde?^^


----------



## Bronzefisch (11. September 2010)

Ich würde zum Chef gehen.

Was würdest du machen wenn du einen Besucher sehen würdest , der zum chef geht, und du dich kurz davor falsch benommen hast?


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. September 2010)

Ich würde schnell die Tür zum Schimpansenkäfig schliessen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du ein Schimpanse wärst und jemand würde die Tür zu deinem Käfig auflassen ?


----------



## Lethior (11. September 2010)

Die Besucher attackieren, weil sie mich einsperren wollten um mich anzusehen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn dich ein Schimpanse angreifen würde?


----------



## Bronzefisch (12. September 2010)

Ich würde mich zur wehr setzen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du ein Schimpanse bist, einen Besucher attakierst, und der sich wehrt?


----------



## Lethior (12. September 2010)

Ich würde auf ein Dach klettern, ihn anpinkeln und ihn mit Fäkalien bewerfen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du ein Besucher wärst und der oben genannte Fall eintreten würde?


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2010)

Flinte ---> Schimpanse tot, so kann auch kein geschimpanse mehr vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn dir ein Untoter Schimpanse die Flinte klaut und dich damit bedroht?


----------



## Bronzefisch (12. September 2010)

Mich töten lassen und auch ein Untoter werden

Was würdest du machen, wenn du ein untoter Schimpanse wärest, jmd mit einer Flinte abknallst, und der dann auch Untot wird?


----------



## Lethior (12. September 2010)

Ich würde mir eine Zombiearmee erschaffen und der Schimpansenkönig werden! Kniet nieder, Sterbliche! Zittert vor meiner Macht!

Was würdest du tun, wenn ein Untoter Schimpanse die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen würde?


----------



## Grimmbaz (12. September 2010)

Google fragen was man machen würde einn ein Untoter Schimpanse die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen würde...

Was würdest du machen wenn das alles ein Traum war und du ein Untoter Schimpanse bist? (Mit genug Hirn um zu träumen)


----------



## Bronzefisch (13. September 2010)

Mein Hirn abkühlen, da es überhitzt ist

Was würdest du machen wenn dir heiß wäre?


----------



## Grimmbaz (13. September 2010)

öööhm in den zoo zum bzw. ins eisbärengehege gehen


was würdest du machen wenn deine Festplatte eingefroren ist?


----------



## Grimmbaz (13. September 2010)

öööhm in den zoo zum bzw. ins eisbärengehege gehen


was würdest du machen wenn deine Festplatte eingefroren ist?


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. September 2010)

Grimmbaz schrieb:


> öööhm in den zoo zum bzw. ins eisbärengehege gehen
> 
> 
> was würdest du machen wenn deine Festplatte eingefroren ist?



Nichts denn ich hätte jetzt lauter coole Daten auf meiner Platte.

Was würdest du machen wenn dich ein Schneemann mit Festplatten bewerfen würde


----------



## Bronzefisch (13. September 2010)

zurückwerfen

Was würdest du machen wenn Festplatten dich mit Schneemännern bewerfen würden?


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2010)

Sie mit Untoten Schimpansenkönigen mit Flinten, und ihrer Untoten Armee bewerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du tun, wenn die Schneemänneruntot wären dich mit einer Flinte bedrohen würden und eine Untote Armee hätten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (16. September 2010)

Aufwachen!

Was würdest du tun wenn du jede Nacht zum Kühlschrank schlafwandelst und dich voll frisst?


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Aufwachen!
> 
> Was würdest du tun wenn du jede Nacht zum Kühlschrank schlafwandelst und dich voll frisst?



Mehr Alkohol trinken, um den Weg zum Kühlschrank nicht mehr zu schaffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun wenn...

du soviel Rauchen kannst wie du willst, aber die Zigaretten einfach keine beruhigende Wirkung mehr entfalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2010)

Nichts, ich bin eh Nichtraucher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du tun, wenn dein Haus in 1ner Minute explodieren würde, du aber nichtmehr raus könntest?


----------



## Resch (17. September 2010)

Sterben

Was würdest du tun, wenn du Leute mit deinen Gedanken beeinflussen könntest?


----------



## Reflox (17. September 2010)

Gnahahaha nein das ist zu böse um es zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdesr du tun, wenn du die Wahl hättest: Ewiges Leben, oder normal sterben zu müssen/können?


----------



## Lethior (17. September 2010)

Normal sterben können, ich will nicht mit ansehen, wie die Welt zu Grunde geht :/

Was würdest du machen, wenn du Millionär wärst?


----------



## Bronzefisch (18. September 2010)

Ein Haus kaufen, in das ich all mien Geld lager und dann darin schwimm.
WAs würdest du machen wenn du eine Spiegelreflexkamera hättest?


----------



## Kuya (19. September 2010)

Fotos am FKK Strand schießen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun wenn du ein Striplokal erben würdest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (20. September 2010)

in einem stoßgebet demjenigem danken der es mir vererbt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was würdest du tun wenn du ganz viele stripperinnen hättest, aber kein striplokal ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (20. September 2010)

In den Baumarkt fahren und mir ein paar Stangen kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn dir plötzlich einfällt dass du den Geburtstag deiner Freundin vergessen hast?


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

Einfach ein Geschenk besorgen, zu Ihr fahren, und ihr erzählen, dass du nunma am Tele nicht gratulieren magst, weils zu unpersönlich ist.
Außerdem wolltest du "Sie" ja mit deinem Geschenk überraschen und aus"beruflichen Gründen" hast du es nunmal nicht eher geschafft.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du tun wenn.. .. du nach Hause kommst, und deine Freundin dabei erwischst, wie sie dich mit ihrer besten Freundin betrügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (20. September 2010)

fragen ob sie alleine sein wollen oder ich mitmachen darf...?

was würdest du tun wenn... du nach Hause kommst und deine Freundin dich mit DEINER besten Freundin betrügt xD (die obendrein sehr sehr korpulent und unansehnlich aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (21. September 2010)

Ich würde mir ein Bier ausm Kühlschrank nehmen und ne Runde zocken gehen - endlich mal n bissl Ruhe und Zeit dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






was würdest du machen, wenn du dich einfach nicht mehr erinnern kannst wo du wohnst und kein Handy dabei hast um die Nummern anzurufen die da drin sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2010)

Bei meinem Nachbarn einziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du tun wenn du in einer brennenden Scheune sitzen würdestund der Eingang zusammengestürzt ist?


----------



## Lethior (22. September 2010)

Erkennen, dass Brandstiftung doch nicht so lustig ist, wie ich immer dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du machen, wenn du plötzlich von der Polizei angeklagt wirst, ein Verbrechen begangen zu haben, dass du nicht begangen hast?


----------



## Captain Jack (22. September 2010)

In die Schweiz fliehen

Was würdest du machen, wenn eine Allieninvasion über die erde herreinbricht, die aus replikatoren besteht die zwar von menschlichen waffen zerstört werden können sich aber quasi in unendlicher zahl reproduzieren und wieder reparieren können.


----------



## Fenrieyr (22. September 2010)

die königin der aliens heiraten und dann auf seite der allians kämpfen...

was würdest du machen , wenn du gleich feststellst das du im moment von ein gnom beobachtet wirst?


----------



## Held² (22. September 2010)

Ich würde den gnom gefangen nehmen und an einen Zirkus verkaufen

was würdest du machen wenn dein Vater Tom Cruise wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (23. September 2010)

Mich den ganzen Tag als "Promi-Söhnchen" rumchauffieren lassen, den "Larry" raushängen und Papas Millionen verballern. (Wer würde das nicht tun?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest du tun, wenn...

... du nach ner Narkose aufwachst, und sie versehentlich die "Brust-Silikon-OP" deiner Zimmergenossin mit deiner "Blinddarm OP" vertauscht haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (25. September 2010)

...aufstehen, zur zimmergenossin gehen und sie abtasten, vorzugebend der behandelnde arzt zur sein und mich danach schnellstmöglich zu entfernen und heim zu fahren und an mir selbst rumzuspielen, bevor eine korrektur vorgenommen werden kann... und meine freundin auslachen das meine größer sind als ihre... xD

Was würdest du tun wenn...

... du deine freundin auslachst, weil deine brüste größer sind als ihre und sie damit kontert, dass ihr glied größer ist als deins B-)


----------



## Lethior (25. September 2010)

Das kauf ich ihr nicht ab, erst Mal Vergleichen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn das Niveau in diesem Thread plötzlich drastisch sinkt?


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2010)

Alle die das Niveau sinken lassen, verschleppen, einkerkern und so tun als wären sie von ALiens entführt worden.


Was würdest du tun, wenn du in einem Comic gefangen wärst?


----------



## ego1899 (28. September 2010)

du schaffst es auch irgendwie alles zum stillstand zu bringen mit deinen komischen vorlagen... erst die doctor who geschichte, jetzt das... -.-
ich bin froh das wir uns nicht privat kennen ;-)


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> du schaffst es auch irgendwie alles zum stillstand zu bringen mit deinen komischen vorlagen... erst die doctor who geschichte, jetzt das... -.-
> ich bin froh das wir uns nicht privat kennen ;-)



Hä?Was für ne Doctor Who Geschichte?

Btw. Ist ja nicht lustig wenns immer heisst: Was würdest du tun, wenn ein Staubkorn sich bewegt.


----------



## Kuya (30. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Btw. Ist ja nicht lustig wenns immer heisst: Was würdest du tun, wenn ein Staubkorn sich bewegt.



Na was jeder normale Mensch auch tun würde, das Staubkorn mit ner 45er Halbautomatik erledigen. 

Was würdest du tun, wenn morgen eine "Zombie-Epidemie ausbricht?
(Wer freut sich nicht über diese Vorlage).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Na was jeder normale Mensch auch tun würde, das Staubkorn mit ner 45er Halbautomatik erledigen.
> 
> Was würdest du tun, wenn morgen eine "Zombie-Epidemie ausbricht?
> (Wer freut sich nicht über diese Vorlage).



Würde mich mit meinem Hund und nen Scharfschützengewehr aufs Dach setzen und sie alle wech haun. ( so wie Will Smith  )

Was würdest du tun, wenn für 48 Stunden der Strom ausfallen würde !?


----------



## ego1899 (30. September 2010)

falls ich mir keinen diesel für das alte agregat ausm krieg leiten könnte einfach 48 stunden lang schlafen :-p

was würdest du tun wenn du plötlich schwanger wärst? :-)


----------



## Ellesmere (30. September 2010)

Dem Alkohol und den Drogen abschwören , weil an DAS mal kann ich mich echt nicht mehr erinnern... 

Was würdest Du tun, wenn deine Eltern dir heute sagen, dass Du eigentlich aus Südamerika adoptiert worden bist?


----------



## schneemaus (30. September 2010)

Beide sofort in die Psychiatrie einweisen lassen. Wer Fotos von mir und meinen Eltern sieht, weiß, dass sie mich nicht verleugnen können, selbst, wenn sie es wollten 


Was würdest du tun, wenn du morgens mit verändertem Geschlecht aufwachst?


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Mich wiede rins Bett legen, und hoffem dass es ein ganz schlechter Traum ist. 


Was würdest du tun, wenn Zombies vor deinem Haus stehen. Und du nur ein Deo als Waffe hast?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde zumindest verdammt gutriechend sterben.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du über Nacht wieder 11 Jahre alt wärst ?


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Aus dem Fenster springen 


Was würdest du tun, wenn du plötzlich in einem schlechten Krimi mitspielen würdest?


----------



## Surando (3. Oktober 2010)

würde mich in dem krimi umbringen.

was würdes du tun, wenn du herausfindest, dass du eigentlich nur ein punkt im text bist?


----------



## Kuya (3. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun, wenn du morgens mit verändertem Geschlecht aufwachst?


Mal 1-2 Stunden lang ausprobieren, wie es sich "auf der anderen Seite" so "anfühlt" wenn ihr versteht. 




Surando schrieb:


> was würdes du tun, wenn du herausfindest, dass du eigentlich nur ein punkt im text bist?



irgendwie garnichts... 
Sind wir nicht alle nur Microben im Kosmos? 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du aufwachst und feststellst, das du mit Angela Merkel den Körper getauscht hättest.


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2010)

Meinen Körper suchen, mit hinter ne Ecke nehmen, und dann mit dem eigenen wieder herauskommen 


Was würdest du tun, wenn du morgen überraschend umziehen müsstest?


----------



## Resch (4. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun, wenn du morgen überraschend umziehen müsstest?



Dann würd ich wohl überraschend umziehen^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn dich plötzlich die Regierung verfolgen würde , weil du angelich ein Terrorist wärst?


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2010)

Mich in Bielefeld verstecken 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du morgen als Zebra aufwachen würdest?


----------



## Manowar (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde wohl ein ganz schön langes Gesicht machen (Unterschenkelklopfer) 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du dich auf Failblog/photobomb/ oder derartigem, wiederfinden würdest?


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2010)

Umziehen und eine neue Identität annehmen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du morgen zum Tode verurteilt werden würdest?


----------



## Varkgorim (4. Oktober 2010)

In depression verfallen 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du morgen in einer anderen Wirklichkeit aufwachen würdest, wo alles andersrum ist (links ist rechts, oben ist unten, Freunde sind keine Freunde mehr etc.)?


----------



## Resch (5. Oktober 2010)

Mich freuen, dann wär ich nämlich reich :-)

Was würdest du tun, wenn du plötzlich im 17Jh aufwachen würdest?


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Oktober 2010)

ein WoW-freies Leben leben und fechten lernen.

Was würdest Du tun, wenn alles, was Du anfasst, zu Gold wird ?


----------



## b1sh0p (5. Oktober 2010)

Verhungern.....

Was würdest du tun, wenn du morgens aufwachst und Präsident der USA wärst?


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2010)

Mich freuen, dass ich in noch nicht mal einem Jahr den Friedensnobelpreis erhalten würde  und versuchen, das Gesundheitswesen zu reformieren. Ansonsten eben regieren. Würd mir schon was einfallen. 


Was würdest du machen, wenn du dich plötzlich mit Gurten fixiert in einem Bett in der Psychiatrie wiederfinden würdest?


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2010)

verrückt werdden^^

Was würdest du tun, wenn du plötzlich mit Toten sprechen könntest?


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2010)

Fragen, ob es ein Leben nach dem Tode gibt

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du merkst, daß Du in einer Matrix bist (wie Neo) ?


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2010)

Mich sehr ärgern, da Unwissenheit ja bekanntermaßen ein Segen ist... ^^ 

Was würdest du tun wenn du jeden Tag aufwachst und merkst das sich der selbe Tag immer und wieder wiederholt?


----------



## Resch (6. Oktober 2010)

Jeden Abend feiern gehen^^ so kann man 1000 Anmachen teste xD

Was würdest du machen wenn dir Mafiageld genau vor die Füße fällt?


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Oktober 2010)

Nu - das kommt auf die Summe an  Bei so ca. 100.000 Euro würd ichs denen zurück geben, man weis ja nie ob se einen finden  
Bei 100 Millionen sähe es schon anders aus   Ich glaub da könnt ich ganz gut unterschlüpfen  

Was würdest Du machen, wenn die Mutter von deinem Freund ( bei Mädels andersrum) dich ständig anflirten würde ?


----------



## Kuya (6. Oktober 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was würdest Du machen, wenn die Mutter von deinem Freund ( bei Mädels andersrum) dich ständig anflirten würde ?



Ich würde mit der jüngeren Schwester meines Freundes nach Spanien durchbrennen. 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du plötlich in einem Homoclub aufwachen würdest?


----------



## Multiverres (7. Oktober 2010)

ich würde mich übergeben.



Was würdest du tuhen wenn du nur noch einen tag zu leben hättest?


----------



## Nebelgänger (8. Oktober 2010)

Freundlich Tschau sagen ...und in den meisten Fällen vermutlich nicht begründen, warum ich mich so intensiv verabschiede.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du nicht schlafen kannst, in der Glotze nur Müll läuft und - pass auf, jetzt kommt's: Dein Rechner kaputt ist, keine Bücher im Haus sind UND deine Freundin/Freund außer Haus ist. Ha! Da hab ich dich erwischt.


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Oktober 2010)

Auf meine DVD Sammlung stürzen und alle Star Trek Filme hintereinander schauen, und Chips und Bier is eh immer da !

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du in einem Ausbildungscamp von Al Kaida in Pakistan aufwachen würdest - mit einer Ami-Uniform ??


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Oktober 2010)

Mich ausziehen, aus dem Bettlaken ne schicke Wüstenkutte krempeln und vor den anderen die "soeben erbeutete" Ami-Uniform verbrennen.
Nachdem ich mein goldenes Fleisssternchen im Heft hab, mach ich mich fix und unauffällig aus'm Staub!

Was würdest du tun, wenn jemand auf der Strasse versucht dir eine Rose für 20,00 € anzudrehen... dummerweise ist es deine Traumfrau / dein Traummann


----------



## Resch (8. Oktober 2010)

Sie fragen, ob sie nicht mit mir was essen geht undals Gegenleistung ich ihr bei nichtgefallen die Rose abkaufen werde :-P

Was würdest du tun wenn du in die Freundin/den Freund von einem deiner Freunde/innen verliebt wärst?


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Oktober 2010)

Das Lied "Jein" hören und mich fragen :"Soll ich's wirklich machen oder laß ich's lieber sein ?" - und es wohl machen, denn Liebe macht blind ^^

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Dir einer ein Mittel einflößt, sodaß Dich alle Frauen begehren und Dir hinterherlaufen und sich um Dich kloppen ?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Oktober 2010)

Mich fragen"Warum ausgerechnet Frauen ?  Gab´s da nix mit Männern ?"  

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du morgens aufwachst und Du liegst nackig neben jemanden und es ist nicht deine Freundin/ dein Freund?


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Oktober 2010)

Mich versuchen zu erinnern was ich gestern alles genommen hab -.-

Was würdest du tun, wenn deine Freunde den auf die Frage "was wolln wa machen?" dein so einfach dahin gesagtes "Black Jack und Nutten" wörtlich nehmen?


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Oktober 2010)

freuen, einladen lassen und später sagen, daß es deren Idee war...*grins*

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du plötzlich auf der Titanic wärst, eine Minute bevor sie den Eisberg rammt...?


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2010)

Ins Rettungsboot hüpfen und davon paddeln.


Was würdest du tun, wenn du nicht reden und schreiben könntest. Aber jemandem sagen müsstest dass er nicht auf den Knopf drücken soll?^^


----------



## Ennia (8. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ins Rettungsboot hüpfen und davon paddeln.
> 
> 
> Was würdest du tun, wenn du nicht reden und schreiben könntest. Aber jemandem sagen müsstest dass er nicht auf den Knopf drücken soll?^^



Ich würde mich mit Händen und Füßen mit ihm/ihr verständigen. Notfalls k.o. boxen ^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir alles über den Kopf gewachsen ist und du einfach nur noch genug von allem hast?


----------



## ego1899 (11. Oktober 2010)

mich bei suizid-forum.com anmelden und jeden den ich kenne mit meinen problemen vollheulen und zujammern...

was würdest du tun wenn buffed kostenpflichtig wird?


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Oktober 2010)

Buffed nicht mehr kennen ;-)

Was würdest Du tun, wenn eine Fee Dir jetzt einen Wunsch gewähren würde ?


----------



## Resch (11. Oktober 2010)

Mich freuen und mit 1Mrd Euro wünschen^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn das Wetter beeinflussen könntest?


----------



## ego1899 (11. Oktober 2010)

mir von ihr 10 weitere wünsche wünschen 

was würdest du tun, wenn...

... du morgens aufwachst und du keinen menschen mehr auf der ganzen welt vorfindest...? so "i am legend" technisch


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Mich wieder hinlegen und ausschlafen. xD

Was würdest du tun wenn du ein Jedi/Sith wärst?


----------



## Trolligerand (13. Oktober 2010)

Nie wieder Türen mit den Händen öffnen oder schließen 

Was würdest du machen wenn du einen Fußballverein besitzen würdest


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

Alles in die Jugend und Nachwuchsarbeit investieren, damit später mal eigene Talente hervorkommen. Und bestimmt keine AG draus machen...^^

Was würdest Du tun, wenn die WoW-Server 1 Woche lang ausfallen nach diesem Patch heute ??


----------



## Tounho (13. Oktober 2010)

Erst i-wen flamen, mehrere Tickets/Onlinetickets (oder wie die heißen) schreiben, mein Geld zurückverlangen und dann 1 Woche lang i-welche verstaubte Spiele von vor ka wann rausholen und die zocken.

Was würdest du machen du durch nen Patchfehler bis nächsten Mittwoch nen GM-Acc hättest?


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

Muhaha: die GM-Insel plündern und allen doofe Antworten geben, die mich anschreiben - und alle Accounts aus fer Ingore-Liste bannen - hehehe

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du Dieter Bohlen wärst ?? Ich weiß, des is gemein !


----------



## Sylpho (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde in dieses Forum posten das ihr alle nicht singen könnt.

Was würdest du machen wenn dir jetzt keine Frage einfällt ?


----------



## Resch (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde keine Stellen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du auf einmal eine blaue Hautfarbe hättest?


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

Weisse Hose und Kappe anziehen, durch die Stadt rennen und "Schlumpft um euer Leben!" schreien.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du plötzlich nurnoch chinesisch sprechen könntest?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde nur noch rumrennen und "Flühlingslolle" sagen. 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du deinen Lieblingssänger/In bzw. deine Lieblingsband auf der Straße triffst ?


----------



## Resch (15. Oktober 2010)

Sie um ein "paar" Autogramme bitten. Eins für mich und die anderen für meinen Freund namens Ebay.

Was würdest tun, wenn dich die Mafia anspricht und dich fragt ob du der neue Al Capone werden willst?


----------



## iShock (26. Oktober 2010)

Anfangen laut zu lachen und dann weggehen. (was sonst^^)


Was würdest du machen wenn du deine Lieblingsfilmfigur wärest?


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich wäre weiblich und hieße Lara Croft 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du Lukas Podolski wärst...?


----------



## Trooperus (27. Oktober 2010)

Auf ewig bei Köln bleiben

Was würdest du machen, wenn ein Meteorit auf die Erde zu fliegt?


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde sofort Bruce Willis anrufen...und er soll dann Liv Tyler mitbringen^^ (wie bei Armageddon)

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Dir eine dicke, alte, häßliche Frau 5 Mio Euro bieten würde für eine Nacht mit Dir...?


----------



## Resch (28. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Ich würde sofort Bruce Willis anrufen...und er soll dann Liv Tyler mitbringen^^ (wie bei Armageddon)
> 
> Was würdest Du machen, wenn Dir eine dicke, alte, häßliche Frau 5 Mio Euro bieten würde für eine Nacht mit Dir...?



Die Zähne zusammenbeißen und rein da :-P 
Einmal den stark sein und den Rest des Lebens ausgesorgt haben...damit könnte ich Leben.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du eine Computerallergie hättest?


----------



## Ein Wandersmann (3. November 2010)

Eine desensilibilierungs Kur durchmachen dauert zwar lange aber danach ist die Allergie weg wie bei jeder Desensibilisierung.

Was würdest du machen, wenn in 6 tagen die Welt untergeht?


----------



## Wolfmania (3. November 2010)

Alles, was ich nur in meinen kühnsten Träumen tun würde...

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du auchwachst und Dich kein Mensch leiden könnte auf der Welt ?


----------



## Lynch95 (5. November 2010)

Mich fragen warum xD

Was würdest du machen, wenn du morgen mit ner ziege im bett aufwachst. (Echte ziege)


----------



## Gerti (6. November 2010)

Mir vornehmen, weniger zu trinken (und ich glaube es dann auch tun). Als nächstes den Freundeskreis durchklingeln und fragen, was man die Nacht angestellt hat :x

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir Chuck Norris dir gerade einen Roundhousekick verpassen will?!


----------



## Tilbie (6. November 2010)

Könnte ich dann überhaupt noch was machen?

Was würdest du machen, wenn deine Tastaur auf einmal zu einem Transformer wird und Lady Gaga nach macht?


----------



## Edou (6. November 2010)

Zerstören, definitiv. Egal wie, egal was nötig ist.

Was würdest du machen wenn: Du dein Absolutes Idol anfahren würdest. (Aus Drake und Josh *g*)


----------



## Shaila (7. November 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Zerstören, definitiv. Egal wie, egal was nötig ist.
> 
> Was würdest du machen wenn: Du dein Absolutes Idol anfahren würdest. (Aus Drake und Josh *g*)



Nicht, denn ich habe keines.

Was würdest du tun, wenn es für 3 Wochen kein Fleisch mehr gäbe ?


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nicht, denn ich habe keines.
> 
> Was würdest du tun, wenn es für 3 Wochen kein Fleisch mehr gäbe ?



Mein Bruder anknabbern 

was würdest du machen wenn es nur noch häßliche ischen auf dem planeten gibt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

Mir die Kugel geben ... oder definiere mal hässlich ... o.Ô

Was würdest du machen, wenn die ganze Welt aus Schokolade bestehen würde ? :>


----------



## Shaila (7. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mir die Kugel geben ... oder definiere mal hässlich ... o.Ô
> 
> Was würdest du machen, wenn die ganze Welt aus Schokolade bestehen würde ? :>



Dann wäre ich tot, weil sie schmelzen würde.

Was würdest du nehmen, wenn du die Wahl zwischen jedem Gericht (Essen) der Erde hättest.

P.S: Ja ich merk's, irgendwie habe ich es heute mit dem Essen.


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Curry Wurst Pommes 
und zum Nachtisch Pommes von Mc`s mit McSunday

Was würdest du machen wenn du impotent wärst? 
(also ich meine richtig impotent, tote hose, nix zuretten)

und ich meine so richtig unmenschlich häßlich wo du ein bären vor ziehen würdest weil der nicht so behaart ist und ein wal weil der nen paar weniger kilos auf den hüften hat !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

Würd mir wieder die Kugel geben... 

Was würdest du machen, wenn es wirklich Pokemon geben würde :O


----------



## Shaila (7. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Würd mir wieder die Kugel geben...
> 
> Was würdest du machen, wenn es wirklich Pokemon geben würde :O



Pikachu fangen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn die Kugel mal keine Option ist ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2010)

Ne Pulle reinen Alkohol trinken ... 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du plötzlich Tiere verstehen könntest ?


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2010)

Einer Fliege oder so sagen sie sollte Kameras in der Mädchenumkleide anbringen  

was würdest du machen wenn deine arme und beine vertauscht sind ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

"doch diese art stoffwechsel machte dem mund zum ausscheidungsorgan
und weil mir der üble mundgeruch dermaßen peinlich wurde . begann
ich mich anders herum anzuzieh´n . zum beispiel meinen pullover
über die beine . und die hose auf die arme und so weiter
und dann auf den händen zu geh´n . ging besser als ich dachte . und vor allem
sieht es gut aus und keiner merkt´s . oder ist es euch etwa aufgefallen ? "

- Knorkator

Das würde ich machen 
Essen unten rein, was ja dann zum oben wird. 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du die Wahl hast: Entweder dein letztes Ei (Eins ist schon draufgegangen, und ja, ich meine das da unten ) Oder dein letztes Auge (Das andere ging durch denselben Unfall wie das Ei weg) verlieren.


----------



## Ellesmere (8. November 2010)

Natürlich das Ei (wobei ich natürlich sagen muss, ich bin ein Mädchen  ) Was nützt mir ein Ei, wenn ich nix mehr sehen kann.

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du ab heute die Entscheidung treffen müsstest nur noch Flüssiges oder nur noch Festes zu Dir nehmen zu dürfen?


----------



## Saint_Jo (8. November 2010)

nur noch eiskaltes Bier trinken  

Was würdest du machen, wenn du dich zwischen gar keinem Sex oder Sex nur noch mit hässlichen Frauen entscheiden müsstest?


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2010)

Saint_Jo schrieb:


> nur noch eiskaltes Bier trinken
> 
> Was würdest du machen, wenn du dich zwischen gar keinem Sex oder Sex nur noch mit hässlichen Frauen entscheiden müsstest?



Das ist ja doppelt schlimm. Da ich nicht lesbisch bin und auch schönen Frauen wenig abgewinnen kann, wähle ich: a) gar kein Sex.


Was würdest du machen, wenn du die Chance hättest, einer verstorbenen Person eine einzige Frage zu stellen?


----------



## Wolfmania (9. November 2010)

"Und wie isses so im Jenseits...?"

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du in einem Castor-Behälter voller Strahlung sitzen würdest...?


----------



## SynXGaming (9. November 2010)

Warten bis meine Knochen weich werden und mir dann selber einen blasen....das wollt ich schon immer mal probieren...

Was würdest du machen wenn sich rausstellt, das deine Mutter der Weihnachtsmann ist?


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Fragen wieso ich nie das bekomme was ich mir gewünscht habe 

Was würdest du machen wenn du dich porten könntest?


----------



## Wolfmania (15. November 2010)

Die Welt erkunden und einen Kurierdienst gründen...

War würdest Du machen, wenn Deine Blicke töten könnten ?


----------



## Winipek (15. November 2010)

Möglichst immer eine Sonnenbrille tragen und als Auftragsmörder meine "Kunst" anbieten und viiiieeel Geld verdienen! 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn deine Freundin/ dein Freund heute mit Dir Schlussmachen würde?


----------



## Euphemia (15. November 2010)

Alles stehen und liegen lassen und irgendwo hinfahren ohne jemandem was zu sagen, achja und heulen wie ein Schlosshund^^'

Was würdest du machen wenn du 1 Million Euro findest?


----------



## Winipek (15. November 2010)

Die würde ich zur Polizei bringen; mein schlechtes Gewissen würde mich sonst umbringen ...die ganzen schlaflosen Nächte ...nenene 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du Töne sehen könntest ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Die würde ich zur Polizei bringen; mein schlechtes Gewissen würde mich sonst umbringen ...die ganzen schlaflosen Nächte ...nenene
> 
> Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du Töne sehen könntest ?




Noch mehr von dem Zeug nehmen, bis ich sie anfassen kann. 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du plötzlich in einem anderen Bett aufwachen würdest ?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. November 2010)

Umschaun ob es ein Bett von nem hübschen Mädel ist und wenn nicht das Weite suchen

Was würdest du machen, wenn du Nina Hagen wärst ?


----------



## Luminesce (22. November 2010)

Mich waschen, abschminken und mich wundern wieso ich ne schöne tochter habe o.O

Was würdest du machen wenn dir plötzlich alle haare ausfallen?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. November 2010)

Geld für den Friseur sparen und Kapperl-Träger werden

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du Fidel Castro wärst ? (also außer Zigarren rauchen^^)


----------



## Ellesmere (22. November 2010)

Nicht mehr lange leben ...oO..

Was würdest Du machen, wenn dein bester (wirklich alllerbester !!) Freund Dir gestehen würde, das er eine sie ist?


----------



## Euphemia (22. November 2010)

Solange sie nicht auf mich steht und eine Beziehung will erstmal blöd aus der Wäsche schauen und dann so weitermachen wie bisher

Was würdest du machen wenn du die Geschichte verändern könntest?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. November 2010)

Mich fragen ob sie überhaupt geändert werden sollte oder welche Konsequenzen es hätte...

Was würdest Du machen, du eine Geldbörse hättest, die sich immer wieder von selbst mit Euro-Scheinen füllt ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ...
> Was würdest Du machen, du eine Geldbörse hättest, die sich immer wieder von selbst mit Euro-Scheinen füllt ?



Nie wieder Klopapier kaufen.

Was würdes du machen, wenn deine Eltern kurz vorm Ertrinken sind, und du die Wahl hättest entweder nur einen Elternteil zu retten, oder beide zu retten und selbst zu ertrinken?


----------



## Wolfmania (24. November 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Was würdes du machen, wenn deine Eltern kurz vorm Ertrinken sind, und du die Wahl hättest entweder nur einen Elternteil zu retten, oder beide zu retten und selbst zu ertrinken?



Ne gemeinere Frage ist Dir nicht eingefallen oder ? Antwort: aus dem Traum aufwachen

Was würdest Du machen, wenn man Dich auswählt, um als erster Mensch zum Mars zu fliegen - aber ohne Rückflug ?


----------



## Ellesmere (24. November 2010)

Ablehnen !! Was soll ich bitteschön auf dem Mars ?? Und dann womöglich auch noch allein -bah!

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du entscheiden könntest: Dein nächstgeborense Kind wird wunderschön aber durschnittlich intelligent und gewöhnlich oder es wird sau hässlich dafür super schlau und berühmt!


----------



## Euphemia (24. November 2010)

In der heutigen Zeit superschön, Kinder können so grausam sein.

Was würdest du machen wenn dir ein Leben ins Luxus geboten wird du dafür aber deine Seele verkaufen müsstest?


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit superschön, Kinder können so grausam sein.
> 
> Was würdest du machen wenn dir ein Leben ins Luxus geboten wird du dafür aber deine Seele verkaufen müsstest?



Meine Seele* ist* bereits verkauft.

Naja, die Frage erinnert mich ein wenig an "Das kalte Herz". Es kommt wohl ganz darauf an, was welche Punkte der Kaufvertrag genau beinhaltet.
Wobei ich eigentlich Luxus gar nicht brauche. Ich trage weder Designer-Klamotten, noch brauche ich ein teures Handy, noch brauch ich unbedingt einen PC, ich werd meinen Corsa solange fahren, bis ich im Rolltuhl sitze (oder er). Insofern würde ich den Handel wohl ausschlagen.


Jetzt seid ihr wieder dran:

Jobangebot 1: Großer Verdienst, viel Arbeit, befristetes Arbeitsverhältnis ODER Jobangebot 2: Gemäßigter Verdienst, gemäßigte Arbeit aber Beamtenstatus.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2010)

Wer will nicht Beamter werden ? Denkt nur an all die Beamten-Witze...

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Ihr mit einer Person die Körper tauschen könntet ?


----------



## Resch (25. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Wer will nicht Beamter werden ? Denkt nur an all die Beamten-Witze...
> 
> Was würdest Du tun, wenn Ihr mit einer Person die Körper tauschen könntet ?



Ich würde den Körper eines jungen erfolgreichen männlichen Models wählen und viel Geld verdienen :-P

Was würdest du machen, wenn du die Wahl hättest zwischen unglaublicher Schönheit und unterdurchschnittlicher Intelligenz oder Unatraktivität und unglaubicher Intelligenz?


----------



## Fearzone (6. Dezember 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Was würdest du machen, wenn du die Wahl hättest zwischen unglaublicher Schönheit und unterdurchschnittlicher Intelligenz oder Unatraktivität und unglaubicher Intelligenz?



Letzteres ich bin jetzt schon blöd und hässlich, kann also nur noch Bergauf gehen. xD^^
-----------------------------------


Was würdest du tun wenn du wüsstest dass 2012 tatsächlich die Welt untergeht.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Dezember 2010)

Fearzone schrieb:


> Letzteres ich bin jetzt schon blöd und hässlich, kann also nur noch Bergauf gehen. xD^^
> -----------------------------------
> 
> 
> Was würdest du tun wenn du wüsstest dass 2012 tatsächlich die Welt untergeht.



Hehe Deine Antwort ist nett...

Ich würde alles machen, was Spaß macht und alles auf den Kopf hauen - und um meine Familie trauern...

Was würdest Du tun, wenn sich jetzt herausstellt, daß Du noch einen Bruder hast ?


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Dezember 2010)

Das gleiche, was ich mit meinen Brüdern jetzt mache - ignorieren.

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du pro gezogenem Zahn 5.000 € bekommen würdest?

Vorrausgesetzt Du hast natürlich noch alle Zähne


----------



## Resch (6. Dezember 2010)

Ihn suchen und hoffen, dass er reich ist :-P

Was würdest du tun wenn du einen Wunsch frei hättest der aber gemeinnützig sein muss?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde mir wünschen, daß alle Menschen auf der Welt materiellen Reichtum erlangen. Davon hätte sogar ich was. ^^

Stell dir vor, morgen geht die Welt unter. Was würdest du machen, wenn du die Wahl hättest, evakuiert zu werden und zukünftig in einer kargen Weltraumstation zu leben, *oder* noch mal alles zu tun was du willst, egal was es ist, und mit der Welt unterzugehen?


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde alles tun was ich will und dafür Morgen mit der Welt untergehen. 

Du lernst eine Frau kennen (oder einen Mann für die anwesenden weiblichen User) die hübsch aber etwas dumm ist und am selben Abend lernst du eine nicht so hübsche Frau (" ") kennen die aber intelligent ist, für welche/welchen würdest du dich entscheiden?


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2010)

ah klassische Frage....also erst mal die hübsche bis se nervt und dann die andere wieder suchen

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du wählen könntest zwischen Weihnachten bei -30C in Nord-Norwegen oder bei +45C in der australischen Wüste ?


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Dezember 2010)

Hmm...schwierig , hat beides seinen Reiz *schwitz* ich kann mich nicht entscheiden *heul*...

Norwegen! Nein , Australien! Da komm ich glaub ich nicht so schnell wieder hin ^^

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Dir einer 12 Millionen € bieten würde, wenn Du ihm beim Selbstmord hilfts?


----------



## Luminesce (7. Dezember 2010)

Hehe fiese Frage, aber klare Antwort. Ich würde die 12mio ablehnen und ihm versuchen zu helfen (nicht mit dem Selbstmord).

Was würdest du tun wenn du erfahren würdest das du adoptiert bist und deine richtige Familie steinreich ist (Neureich)?


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

Bei meiner Familie von der ich adoptiert wurde bleiben. Schön für die mit dem Geld aber ich verdiene mein eigenes .

Was würdest du machen wenn du ein Rollenangebot in Twilight bekommen würdest? ( )


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2010)

Es annehmen und versuchen so gut wie möglich zu sein, vielleicht bekomm ich ja danach ernsthafte Rollen :-P

Was würdest du machen, wenn du dich entscheiden müsstest zwischen, glücklich bei deiner Familie/Freunden leben oder verdammt Reich in Hollywood wohnen?


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Dezember 2010)

bestimmt nicht Hollywood - Zirkus ist daheim schon genug^^

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Dir immer Paparazzis folgen würden ?


----------



## Euphemia (8. Dezember 2010)

Versuchen möglichst gut auszusehen   

Was würdest du machen wenn du das Angebot bekommen würdest König von Russland zu werden?


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2010)

Annehmen und von Deutschland aus regieren^^ Dank der ganzen Rohstoffe hätt ich ausgesorgt :-)

Was würdest du tun, wenn du jemanden von der Mafia bei einem Mord beobachtet hättest und die Polizei dich befragt, du aber mit Sicherheit weißt, dass wenn du etwas sagst du der nächste bist?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Dezember 2010)

Lügen was das Zeug´s hält ! Was kümmert mich der Mord an jemand anderem?! 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du siehst das z. B. eine Frau in der Fußgängerzone von ihrem Freund geschubst würde und es so richtig bedrohlich aussieht? Da zwischen gehen oder doch weg sehen ?


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Dezember 2010)

Dazwischen gehen und a)wenn die Frau gut aussieht ihr dann einen ausgeben oder wenn nicht b) mit ihm trinken gehen ^^

Was würdest Du machen, wenn es nie mehr dunkel werden würde ?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (8. Dezember 2010)

In Solarenergie investieren!

Was würdest du machen, wenn du Zugang zu geheimen Dokumenten hättest, die ein brisantes Thema aus einer völlig anderen Sicht erscheinen lassen würden?


----------



## Resch (9. Dezember 2010)

Sie veröffentlichen, solange die Wahrheit etwas positives bewirken würde (z.B. Sturz einer Korrupten Regierung). Andernfalls es für mich behalten.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du wüsstest dass es Vampire oder andere Viecher wirklich geben würde, du aber keine Beweise hättest?


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

intensiv forschen und versuchen es zu beweisen oder alternativ Buffy holen^^

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du nächstes Jahr keinen Urlaub / Ferien bekommen würdest ?


----------



## Resch (9. Dezember 2010)

Meinen Urlaub einklagen, bin eh nur noch bis nächsten Sommer da^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir jemadn 100000€ bieten würde, dafür dass du ein Packet quer durch Deutschland lieferst du es aber nicht öffen dürftest?


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2010)

Die Finger davon lassen - ich bin ein Schisser  

Was würdest Du machen, wenn ich heut abend vor deiner Tür stehen würde ?^^


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

Mich freuen und einen Drink anbieten , will ja wissen wer hier so viel postet

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du am Tag nur noch 50 Wörter sagen könntest ?


----------



## Resch (10. Dezember 2010)

Zimelich viel auf einBlock schreiben den ich immer dabei hätte^


Was würdest du tun, wenn du dich verlieben würdest, die Person aber in einem anderen Land wohnt und bald wieder verschwindet?


----------



## demarvin (10. Dezember 2010)

Einfach schreiben per Iphone oder PC 

Was würdest du machen, wenn Tiere sprechen könnten ?


----------



## Luminesce (10. Dezember 2010)

Meine Sorgen und Probleme bei meiner Katze auslassen.

Was würdest du machen wenn World of Warcraft wirklich existieren würde und du dich für eine Welt entscheiden müsstest?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Meine Sorgen und Probleme bei meiner Katze auslassen.
> 
> Was würdest du machen wenn World of Warcraft wirklich existieren würde und du dich für eine Welt entscheiden müsstest?



Eine Welt in der man nach dem Tod weiterlebt, in der man sich mit einer Kurzen Handbewegung in ein Gasthaus teleportiert, eine Welt in der man einfach nur Npcs töten kann um geld zu kriegen und nie essen muss, eine Welt bei der Ansaufen keine Nebenwirkungen hat...
klar xD 
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Was würdest du machen, wenn du für eine Woche die gesammte Stromversorgung der welt in deiner Macht haben würdest? [/font]


----------



## Euphemia (11. Dezember 2010)

Das ganze Licht ausfallen lassen und die ganze Welt für eine Woche ins Mittelalter stürzten, zumindest was die Stromversorgung angeht .

Was würdest du machen wenn du auf einer Insel abstürtz und du der einzige Überlebende bist?


----------



## Hokajin (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich wuerde auf einer Schildkroete reiten und danach mit Delphinen schwimmen um mich seelisch und moralisch von den ganzen Toten abzulenken.

Wass wuerdest du mache wenn, du in die Zukunft reisen wirst und dann feststellst dass die Vergangenheit viel besser war und es keine moeglichkeit gibt zurueckzureisen?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Dezember 2010)

Schauen, ob mein E-Mail Konto noch existiert und dann E-Mails lesen.




Was würdest du machen, wenn du aus Pferdeblut Lakritze herstellen könntest?


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

Bäh ich mag kein Lakritze, also würd ich nix machen und Pferde verschonen

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du nur noch 1x pro Woche in dieses Forum posten dürftest ?


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Forum wechseln- ist ja wohl klar  

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du Dir ein Auto für 500 Euro oder ein Fahrrad für 3000 Euro kaufen dürftest (und Nein! du darfst das Fahrrad nicht weiterverkaufen  )


----------



## Euphemia (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Auto kaufen, hat eine Heizung und ich muss nicht strampeln 

Was würdest du machen wenn du für eine Woche nur Wasser und Brot essen dürftest?


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

Wasser wäre dann Kölsch (das Wasser von Kölle) und es gibt viele leckere Brotsorten die man probieren kann

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du unschuldig für 35 Jahre ins Gefängnis müßtest ? (wie der Typ beim Jahresrückblick gestern)


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Mich im Knast im Strafrechtschulen und so Berufung/ eine Anhörung fordern um mich von der Schuld zu befreien. Anschließend auf wiedergutmachung klagen und soviel Geld abstauben, dass ich davon den Rest meines Lebens leben könnte.^^

Was würdest du tun, wenn du jemanden den du kennst das Leben retten könntest du aber dabei deine Hand verlierst?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Dezember 2010)

Nur jemand den ich _kenne_? Dann wär mir meine Hand lieber. 

Was würdest du wählen, wenn du die Wahl zwischen ewig währendem Weltfrieden oder persönlichem, materiellem Reichtum hättest - die Welt würde von deiner Wahl übrigens informiert werden ?


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Nur jemand den ich _kenne_? Dann wär mir meine Hand lieber.
> 
> Was würdest du wählen, wenn du die Wahl zwischen ewig währendem Weltfrieden oder persönlichem, materiellem Reichtum hättest - die Welt würde von deiner Wahl übrigens informiert werden ?



Mhh...persönlicher, materieller Reichtum shame on me. Der Weltfrieden hält eh nicht bei der Aggresivität und Habgier des Menschen^^

Ich glaube dann müsst ich mir aber ein übelsten Sicherheitskomplex bauen, sonst killen mich noch die ganzen Menschenrechlter weil sie auf einmal ihre Prinzipien über Bord werfen xD

Was würdest du wählen, wenn du die Wahl zwischen einer 20h Woche mit 1500€ Netto oder einer 42h Woche mit 3000€ Netto hättest?


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Dezember 2010)

die 42h Woche natürlich - dann würd sich bei mir nix ändern und 3k ist nicht zu verachten^^

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du dieses Jahr noch einmal (durch)leben müßtest ?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Dezember 2010)

lotto und oddset spielen, mein auto nicht zu schrott fahren, meine damalige beziehung kicken, mich nicht zu avatar mit ins kino schleifen lassen und das with full forces nich verpassen 

was wuerdest du tun wenn...
...wenn du die gedanken anderer leute lesen könntest?


----------



## Luminesce (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde ständig in casinos pokern 

Was würdest du tun wenn du assi toni begegnen würdest?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Dezember 2010)

ihn nicht erkennen... und wenn dann ignorieren weil' mich einfach nich interessiert. da ich aus frankfurt komm gar nich ma so unwahrscheinlich  

Was würdest du tun wenn wenn tun du durch die zeit reisen könntest?


----------



## Rayon (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich würd einige Fehler wieder korrigieren ^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn du unsichtbar sein könntest?


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

umsonst einkaufen gehen^^

Was würdest Du tun, wenn du in 10 Minuten 100.000€ ausgeben müßtest ?


----------



## Euphemia (14. Dezember 2010)

In den Media Markt fahren 

Was würdest du machen wenn du 5 Tage eingeschneit bist?


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

Durchgängig Zocken/Filme schauen und wahrscheinlcih verhungern, weil ich als Mann irgendwie immer nur für zwei drei Tage einkaufe^^ Obwohl jetzt hätt ich grad nochn vollen Kasten Bier stehen, ein Bier ist ja auchn Schnitzel^^

Was würdest du tun, wenn du auf einmal nur noh Latein sprechen/verstehen könntest und du auch keine andere Sprache mehr lernen könntest?^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Dezember 2010)

Vereor in publicum prodire.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du zwischen Hör- und Sehvermögen wählen müsstest?


----------



## Resch (14. Dezember 2010)

mh leo hat einen guten Latein übersetzer^^

Sehvermögen, glaub taub ist etwas weniger schlimm als blind obwohl ich beides natürlich nicht erleben will.

Was würdest du werden, wenn du alles werden könntest was du willst?


----------



## Euphemia (14. Dezember 2010)

Mh schwierig, Königin von England  aber nur wenn ich auch regieren darf.

Was würdest du machen wenn du in deinem Keller eine Leiche finden würdest?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Dezember 2010)

Mich dafür verfluchen, daß ich zu faul war, das Loch tiefer zu graben. 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du im Bus kontrolliert wirst, du dein Ticket nich findest, aber die Möglichket hättest, deinem schlafenden Sitznachbarn das Ticket ausd er tasche zu mopsen?


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

hm schwierig aber ich würd es nicht mopsen sondern versuchen mich rauszureden

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du plötzlich Kiemen hättest und nur unter Wasser atmen könntest ?


----------



## Resch (15. Dezember 2010)

Mich als Agent beim Staat bewerben. Ein Mensch ist schwer zu entdecken unter Wasser^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn du plötzlich keinen Cent Geld mehr hättest?


----------



## Euphemia (15. Dezember 2010)

Meine Eltern anpumpen 

Was würdest du machen wenn die ganze Welt im Meer versinken würde (so ala Waterworld)?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Dezember 2010)

Versuchen, mich mit einer Delphinfamilie anzufreunden und die.. das Weltmeer unsicher machen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn dir Muammar Gaddafi den Krieg erklärt?


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Dezember 2010)

Neuer Name, neues Land, neues Aussehen...und herausfinden wieso überhaupt

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du plötzlich der/die Bürgermeister Deiner Stadt werden würdest ?


----------



## Euphemia (16. Dezember 2010)

Ein Kino bauen :O

Was würdest du machen wenn du entweder ein Vogel werden könntest oder ein Fisch?


----------



## Resch (16. Dezember 2010)

Ganz klar ein Vogel , fliegen ist doch schöner als schwimmen :-P

Was würdest du tun, wenn dir ein/e häßliche/r Mann/Frau 100.000€ für eine Nacht mit dir anbeiten würde?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

die 100.000 nehmen und die ganze nacht mit ihm schlafen... ich im bett, er auf der couch 

was würdest du tun wenn dir einer 100.000€ anbietet, damit du jemanden unbringst?
(sagen wir mal sogar jemanden den du echt so gar nich ab kannst ^ ^ )


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Dezember 2010)

Den Typen bei der Polizei melden.

Was würdest tu tun, wenn einen Sortieralgorithmus entwickelt hättest, der in *allen* Bereichen die Komplexität O(1) aufweisen würde?


----------



## Mephaistos82 (16. Dezember 2010)

Gott spielen und die Menschheit unterwerfen.
Was würdest du tun wenn du eine Zauberlampe finden würdest und ein Wunsch frei hättest?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

mir jemanden herbeiwuenschen der sie anknippst und ihr wundervolles licht genießen 

was wuerdest du tun wenn du merkst das du gar nich mehr alterst sondern juenger wirst?
(mir faellt hier echt nix mehr ein langsam)


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2010)

wieder nach jungen Mädels Ausschau halten...^^

Was würdest Du tun, wenn ego1899 hier nichts mehr einfällt ?


----------



## Resch (17. Dezember 2010)

Ihr einen Tipp geben was sie noch schreiben könnte. 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du die letzte Packung Kaffe auf Erden hättest?


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2010)

Ego ist eine Sie ???

Btt:
Das Kaffee hätt natürlich einen absolut überteuerten Preis und ich würds für ca. 1 Mio verkaufen!

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du entweder deinem besten Freund/in helfen könntest oder deiner Freundin /deinem Freund ?


----------



## Euphemia (19. Dezember 2010)

Habe keine beste Freundin, die machen nur Stress . Also meinem Freund.

Was würdest du machen wenn du ein Jahr lang gratis im Ausland leben könntest, egal wo.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Dezember 2010)

ein jahr gratis im ausland leben,egal wo  und zwar sofort, irgendwo wo es warm is, klassiker wie karibik, hawaii, etc).

was wuerdest du tun wenn du mit tieren sprechen koenntest?


----------



## bilibishere (20. Dezember 2010)

nichts bestimmtes, manchen tieren sagen sie sollen abhauen ^^

Was würdest du tun, wenn du morgen aufwachst und dein Zimmer ist komplett neu Renoviert?


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Dezember 2010)

Hoffen daß es gut ausschaut...

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du morgen auswachst und alle die Du kennst existieren nicht mehr ?


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2010)

Todunglücklich sein 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du nur noch auf Schlittschuhen laufen dürftest? (sry-mir fällt nichts mehr ein ^^)


----------



## Euphemia (20. Dezember 2010)

Die Kufen abnehmen 

Was würdest du machen wenn dich plötzlich niemand mehr kennt, nicht mal deine Eltern?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. Dezember 2010)

Juhu, endlich Schuldenfrei!  

Was würdest du tun, wenn du eines Morgens aufwachst, und du feststellst, daß du sämtliche Sinne verloren hast?


----------



## Topperharly (20. Dezember 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Juhu, endlich Schuldenfrei!
> 
> Was würdest du tun, wenn du eines Morgens aufwachst, und du feststellst, daß du sämtliche Sinne verloren hast?



liegenbleiben

Was würdest du tun, wenn du siehst, dass sich der Weihnachtsmann mit dem Osterhasn prügelt?


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2010)

Na klar -alles aufnehmen und best möglich verkaufen 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du feststellst , das deine Tränen Diamanten sind ?


----------



## Euphemia (21. Dezember 2010)

Jeden Tag weinen 

Was würdest du machen wenn du eine reiche Witwe/Witwer heiraten könntest die/der aber schon 85 ist?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Dezember 2010)

es sein lassen 

was würdest Du tun, wenn Du ab sofort im Kloster leben müßterst ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. Dezember 2010)

Mich immer mit dem Rücken zur Wand fortbewegen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn dich eine Mutter bittet mit ihrem Kinderwagen zu helfen, wodurch du allerdings die bereits wartende U-Bahn verpassen und damit zu einem über dein zukünftiges Leben entscheidenden Termin zu spät kämest?


----------



## Euphemia (22. Dezember 2010)

Mich entschuldigen und sagen dass ich meinen Zug erwischen muss. Würde mancher assozial nennen aber es geht ja um meine Zukunft.

Was würdest du machen wenn du erfahren würdest dass du 2 Halbgeschwister in einem anderen Land hast?


----------



## Emrath (22. Dezember 2010)

Na versuchen sie ausfindig zu machen und sie ausfragen, ob sie mehr wissen als ich! ;-)

Was würdest du machen, wenn dein lieblings Onlinespiel  abgesetzt wird (aus welchem unerfindlichen Grund auch immer)?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Dezember 2010)

ein anderes Hobby zulegen --> sehr aktuell da ich gedenke nach über 5 Jahren mit WoW aufzuhören...


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Dezember 2010)

ein anderes Hobby zulegen --> sehr aktuell da ich gedenke nach über 5 Jahren mit WoW aufzuhören...

Was würdest Du machen, wenn heute Abend in der Tagesschau Dein Foto gezeigt wird bei einem Fahndungsaufruf ?

Sorry doppelpost ---


----------



## Euphemia (23. Dezember 2010)

Dann wärs zu spät, mein Vater ist Polizist 

Was würdest du machen wenn du entweder japanisch, türkisch oder russisch perfekt beherrschen könntest, musst dich aber entscheiden welche der 3?


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde japanisch nehmen.




Was würdest du tun, wenn alle Menschen außer dir auf der Welt japanisch sprechen könnten und dich keiner Versteht, so dass du es auch nicht erlernen könntest?


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (26. Dezember 2010)

Wörterbuch nehmen.

Was würdest du tun wenn die Welt voll mit Riesenpilzen wäre?


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2010)

doch mal Pilze essen, da ich eig. keine mag

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du morgen auswachst und plötzlich Brat Pitt bzw A. Jolie wärst ?


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Mir die Kugel geben...

Was würdest du morgens aufwachst und Brad Pitt, bzw Angelina Jolie dein(e) Vater/ Mutter wäre...? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2010)

In die Küche gehen, Kaffee machen und "Hi Dad!" sagen. Danach würde ich den Laptop anmachen und ein bisschen im Internet rumgraben.

Was würdest du tun wenn dein Haus bis oben hin zugeschneit wäre? [10m Neuschnee ]


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2010)

Fenster aufmachen und schreien "hach was für ein schönes Wetter!" 

Was würdest du tun, wenn morgen plötzlich eine neue Eiszeit anbrechen würde?


----------



## Kuya (29. Dezember 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun, wenn morgen plötzlich eine neue Eiszeit anbrechen würde?



Keine Gewissensbisse mehr bekommen, weil ich mal wieder 14 Std. am Stück vorm Pc hänge, weil die Witterung im Freien sowieso lebensfeindliche Bedingungen erreicht hat. 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du eine gutbezahlte Rolle in einer erfolgreichen Fernsehserie angeboten bekämst, du jedoch eine(n) schwulen/Lesbe spielen müsstest?


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Januar 2011)

Kommt auf die Summe an, die man da verdienen kann... wenns nur recht wenig ist ablehnen. Meinen Erfolg möchte ich dann doch nicht bei Frauen haben  


Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du eine party für 25 gute Freunde geplant hast und es kommen nur 5?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Januar 2011)

Die 5 krallen und die nächste Kneipe überfallen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du eine Wohnung hättest, in der jedes Zimmer 3 Wände hat, also wie ein Dreieck angeordnet wäre?


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

Mal sehn wie man die Zimmer so einrichten kann, das wär mal spannend

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du eine Woche lang nur Bohnensuppe essen müßtest ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (5. Januar 2011)

Falls vorhanden den Speck rauspicken. Baaaah... Speck...

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir jemand 10.000 Euro dafür böte, nackt einen Schneeengel zu machen (natülich bei dichtem Publikumsverkehr)?


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

Die 10.000 Euro kassieren, dann den Schneeengel machen, 
und im Anschluss die neuen Telefonnummern die mir vom Publikum zugesteckt werden
in meinem Handy speichern, -ab zum Flughafen und "Last-Minute" ins "warme" fliegen.


Was würdest du machen wenn dir deine Familie deine Beziehung ruiniert?


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

überlegen, welche Liebe stärker ist - zur Familie oder zur Beziehung

Was würdest Du tun, wenn man Dich an der holländisch-deutschen Grenze kontrolliert und 1 Kilo Hasch bei Dir findet ?


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

ich würde (mit meinem besten holländisch) fragen ob er mich fahren lässt wenn wir 50/50 machen.

Was würdest du tun ,wenn deine Freundin fragt ob du nen 3er willst & sie am nächsten Tag mit einem dicken Jungen da steht & fragt ob es los gehen kann ...


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2011)

Löl^^
Was für Themen...
Freundlich aber bestimmt ablehnen!
Also nein, ich würde keinen dreier mit einem dicken jungen machen. Punkt! Nix gegen dicke Jungs aber mit einem mir völlig fremden müsst ich das nicht haben ... 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn dein partner dir eine offene Beziehung vorschlägt?


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

Mit Ihr den "Lambada-der-Freude" tanzen. 





> Was würdest Du tun, wenn man Dich an der holländisch-deutschen Grenze kontrolliert und 1 Kilo Hasch bei Dir findet ?



Mich ernsthaft Fragen, warum ich noch nicht nach Holland gezogen bin? 



Was würdest du machen, wenn dich eine nette Dame/netter Kerl auf einer Party einfach fragt, ob du mal mitkommst (mit so 'nem Klo-Blick), 
dich dann aber bei ihren/seinen häßlichen Kumpels/Freundinnen hinschleift und stehen lässt, und du merkst das du gerade in eine Art Blind-Date geraten bist.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2011)

ich würd einfach gehen . Scheiß auf die eine "nette dame"

was würdest du machen wenn du nach ner durchzechten nacht aufwachst & neben dir ein schwuler Mann liegt & auf der anderen seite eine Transe ?


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2011)

Sagen: "Puhh, noch mal Glück gehabt!! Der Abend hätte schlimm enden können!"  

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du als einzige/einziger in eine Disco reinkommst in der "das" super event des Jahres läuft aber deine Freunde können nicht mitrein?


----------



## Kuya (5. Januar 2011)

Ohje... das hieße, ich müsste verdammt tief in die Geldbörse der "Das-ist-doch-keine-Bestechung!" Bestechung greifen. 

Was würdest du machen (oder wegen mir auch nur denken), wenn du beim Toilettengang in deinem Lieblingsclub feststellst, dass (ausschließlich) die Decke mit Blut verschmiert ist?


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

erst mal an Blade denken und dann weniger trinken und die Pillen weglassen...

Was würdest Du tun, wenn nie mehr Sommer wäre auf der Erde ?


----------



## Luminesce (6. Januar 2011)

Viel Geld für Heizungen und Luftbefeuchter ausgeben und zuhause den Sommer geniessen. Was wäre ich ohne warmes Klima ..

Was würdest du tun, wenn du für einen Tag Mann/Frau sein könntest?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (6. Januar 2011)

Darauf verzichten. Hieß ja, wenn ich _könnte_, nich daß ich _müsste_.

Dein/e Freund/in bittet dich um etwas, das du eigtl. nie im Leben tun würdest. Wenn du allerdings ablehnst, würde er/sie seine/ihren Ex darum bitten. Was würdest du tun?


----------



## Kuya (6. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich... verdammt Froh darüber sein, wieder Single zu sein, aber mal angenommen "Sie" würde mir wirklich was bedeuten, würde ich es doch tun, aber ihr klar machen, dass sowas fiese Erpressung ist und sie das "Heute Nacht" wieder gut machen muss. 


Deine Mutter bittet dich mit Ihr einkaufen zu gehen, oder ihr dein Auto zu leihen, (du bist total Verkatert und willst eigentlich noch einige Stunden kein Auto fahren müssen).
Was tust du, lässt du sie wirklich deine Vierrädrige feste Freundin "fahren", oder zwingst du dich da durch, weil dir dein Auto Heilig ist?


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Januar 2011)

klar kann sie das Auto haben, hab ja noch keinen Porsche...

In einer Stunde wirst Du gefragt: heut abend noch für 14 Tage kostenlos auf die Bahamas oder in 4 Wochen ein kostenloses Wochenende in Duisburg ?


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Januar 2011)

Was für eine Frage....Duisburg natürlich ... 


Was würdest Du machen, wenn dein Freund/deine Freundin sagen würde: "heut abend gehts in den Swingerclub (und nein, dort wird kein Swing aufgelegt!), entweder mit dir oder ohne!" Mit gehen oder ziehen lassen?


----------



## Kuya (6. Januar 2011)

Danke, viel Spaß, ich bin im Striplokal wenn du mich suchst. 

Die Gegenfrage: *Lieber in den Swingerclub oder ins Striplokal?*


----------



## Luminesce (7. Januar 2011)

Striplokal - Chippendales will ich auch mal gesehen haben *g*

Was würdest du machen wenn du dich für 1 Monat nicht mehr waschen/duschen dürftest?


----------



## NexxLoL (7. Januar 2011)

Ich würde versuchen möglichst selten aus dem Haus zu gehen, und mir Lebensmittel im Internet bestellen^^

Was würdest du tun, wenn du allergisch auf Zahnbürsten reagieren würdest, und beim Zähneputzen sterben würdest?


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (7. Januar 2011)

Mir nicht die Zähne putzen.
Was würdest du tun,wenn du morgen einen Test hättest und nichts gelernt hat?


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Januar 2011)

spicken....wie früher halt ^^

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du morgen früh auf einer 10m² großen Insel mitten im Pazifik aufwachen würdest - allein und mit nur einer Palme drauf ?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

Versuchen irgendwie die Palme zu fällen damit sie keinen Schatten spendet und ich gleichmäßig braun werde.  
Wenn die Palme groß genug is mir ein Kanu daraus bauen...

Was würdest du tun wenn dei(e) Ex sich mit dir "treffen" möchte (eher nicht um zu reden ^^) und du weißt das er/ sie in einer festen Beziehung ist... 
Allerdings mit jemandem den du gar nich ausstehen kannst... 

Trotzdem darauf einlassen, oder ablehnen...?


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

Das kommt auf den Ex an ... 
Da gibts welche, die könnteste mir nackt auf den Bauch binden, da würd ich schreiend weglaufen bis er abfällt.  
Ich hab da nicht so den hohen moralischen Anspruch "Uih, der ist in einer Beziehung...da lass ich lieber die Finger von". Das ist ja dann eher sein Problem  

Wie siehts denn andersrum aus...
Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du jemanden triffst der "dein Herz entflamt" hat^^ und Du aber noch in einer Beziehung steckst?
Es drauf ankommen lassen oder das alte schon vorher beenden?


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

ach grad dich hätt ich da anders einfeschätzt sieh an, sieh an... ^^

vorher beenden auf jeden fall... könnt mir selber nix schlimmeres vorstellen. hatte so ein pech zum glück noch nie...

aber was würdest du tun...

wenn dein partner fremdgegangen is?

es auf die selbe art heimzahlen oder einfach schluss machen?

(verzeihen lass ich außen vor. nix da!  )


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Januar 2011)

Schluss machen, da meiner Partnerin ja dann anscheinend eh nix an der Beziehung läge. Von so ner Art von Vergeltung halte ich gar nix, da man dann genau so scheiße ist, wie der/die Partner/in selbst.

Du sitzt im Bus und lässt einen fahren. Außer dir sitzt da ein älterer Herr, und ein großer, böser Mann, dessen kleines Kind vor Entsetzen anfängt zu weinen. Ihr scheinbar durch den Gebrauch von Anabolika irrsinnig geworderner Vater sinnt nach Rache, und verdächtigt sofort den älteren Herrn. 
Wirst du für deine Darmwinde einstehen oder überlässt du den älteren Herrn seinem unverdienten Schicksal?


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

Bei einer Bettgeschichte (also einmalige Sache ) hoffe ich doch sehr auf die Diskretion meines Partners   Nach dem Motto: "Was ich nicht weis, macht mich nicht heiß!"
Da ist mir meine Beziehung zu wichtig für, als das ich wegen so einer "Kleinigkeit" mich aufrege. Anders ist es bei einer länger andauernden Affäre...
Da denk ich, da stimmt dann eh was nicht und trenne mich.

Was würdest Du machen, wenn dein Chef dich anflirtet?^^ 

Arrgghh...arghh... Zwischenposter *haare rauf*^^

Ich würde den Vater in dem Glauben bestätigen , dass es der alte Mann war ^^ Und dann an der nächste Haltestelle aussteigen!


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

Uuuund?


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

Wie uuund? Hab meine Frage doch schon gestellt Steht jetzt zwar mittendrin, ist aber noch gut zu erkennen


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

oh stimmt voll überlesen...

Zurückflirten... kann nur von vorteil sein  
würde allerdings auch dabei bleiben...

was würdest du tun wenn dein chef dich sexuell belästigt?


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2011)

Höhö ^^ Du kennst meinen Chef nicht - das Flirten wäre bei mir schon sexuelle Belästigung!
Ich würd ihn anzeigen! (naja, nicht schon beim Flirtversuch^^ aber bei definitiver sexueller Belästigung)


Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du ein Tier hättest und dein Vermieter sagt :"Sie oder das Tier zieht aus!"?


----------



## Kuya (8. Januar 2011)

..Was ich sehe kein Tier, sind sie sich sicher? 
Was haben sie gestern Abend genommen, dass Sie Tierlaute wahrnehmen?
Sie machen mir Angst?
Sind sie schon in Behandlung?
Welche Farben hat das Tier was sie sehen, können Sie das näher beschreiben?
Fliegt es? - Fühlen sie sich verfolgt?
Wachen Sie häufiger Nachts Schweissgebaded auf?
Wie empfinden Sie das?



Naja im Prinzip würde ich Ihm wohl die Tür vor der Nase zuschlagen, und meine Gesetzesbücher zu Rate ziehen, ob ich da einen Ausweg finde, 
Tiere sind eben auch Lebenwesen, und wenn ich Niemand hätte, der sich im Verwandtenkreis darum kümmern kann, würde ich es behalten wollen. 

Evtl. noch mit Bestechung versuchen, ansonsten wohl schonmal eine neue Wohnung suchen. Hab ja ne gewisse Zeitspanne bis der seinen Willen durch bekommt. 


Wo wir beim Thema Tierliebe sind!

Was würdest du machen, wenn du ein Verletztes Tier auf der Straße siehst (z.B. ne angefahrene Katze, die am Straßenrand liegt).
Anhalten und sich der SItuation stellen (z.B. einpacken und Tierarzt oder dergleichen), oder einfach Weiterfahren?


----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2011)

Kommt drauf an. Wenn es ne Katze/Hund ist die irgendwo hängen geblieben ist und nicht allein Rauskommt, steig ich ab vom Rad (Sofern ich nicht in Eile bin und andere Fußgänger unterwegs sind). Wenn ein Tier Verletzt ist, Ruf ich natürlich den Tierarzt/Tierrettungsdienst. Ist immerhin auch ein Lebewesen.


Was würdest du machen, wenn.....: Du ne Klasse Stimme hättest und deine Lieblingsband dich als Neuen Leadsänger haben will (Der Aktuelle wird Entlassen).


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2011)

Nich lange Fackeln...  Lasst die Bühnensau von der Leine 

Was würdest du tun wenn Berserkerkitten einfach diesen Thread hier schließt...? ^^


----------



## Edou (8. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Nich lange Fackeln...  Lasst die Bühnensau von der Leine
> 
> Was würdest du tun wenn Berserkerkitten einfach diesen Thread hier schließt...? ^^



Trotzdem eine Lobhymne für ihn Schreiben. (Sollte ich mal dringend machen *G*)


Was würdest du machen wenn: Du deine Sprache Vergessen hättest, und nicht weißt was du sagen sollst bzw was die anderen Verstehen.


----------



## Petersburg (8. Januar 2011)

Ich würd mich nicht drum kümmern, und einfach weiter leben, sonst hör ich ja auch nie zu 

Was würdest du machen, wenn Buffed.de für immer down ginge 

&#8364;: Für immer... immer... immer ...immer... immer


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

Buffed 2.0 starten 
und wen ZAM lieb fragen würde dürfte er vielleicht einer der mods werden... 

was würdest du machen wenn du erfährst das blizzard das an dir verdiente geld dazu verwendet terroristen zu unterstützen und um ihr eigenes atomprogramm zu finanzieren...


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Mich ärgern, das Otto-Hahn damals für die A-tom-Bombe (bzw. Kernspaltung, aber das wäre Haarspalterei ), kein Patent angemeldet hat. Sonst wären wir nicht nur die einzigen mit Atombomben, sondern jedes Kernkraftwerk ausserhalb Deutschlands müsste dann teuer die Lizenz von "Uns" kaufen. (Muhahaha)

Jaja ich weiß, aber der Gedanke ist einfach Klasse. 

Was würdet ihr tun, wenn alle Moderatoren aufhören, und die einzigen neuen Moderatoren Eg0 und ich wären?


----------



## Wolfmania (10. Januar 2011)

ohne Foren würde es auch gehen...

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du für eine Woche Guido Westerwelle wärst..?


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

Seinen gesamten Vermögensstand in gleichmäßigen Portionen auf verschiedene Konten bei Deutschen Banken und Schweizer Banken überweisen,
und zwar unter meinem richtige Namen, damit ich nach der Woche meinen Exzessiven Lebenstil weiter bis in alle Ewigkeit fröhnen kann. 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du auf der Toilette einer Tankstelle die Polische Automafia belauschst, und sich für dich herausstellt, dass du vom Timing her mit den Infos, 
den von "Ihnen" geklauten 80.000 Euro Mercedes der an der Säule steht, "klauen könntest", da du mitgehört hast, dass er kurz geschlossen ist, und die Mafiosi noch schnell beim Mc Donalds sind?


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Januar 2011)

verpfeifen, denn die Belohnung dürfte auch net schlecht sein bei Mafiosis. Und so eine Karre kann man leicht wiederfinden wenn man kein Profi ist. Evtl würd ich auch gern mal Mafiosi sein, zwar eine kurze Lebenserwartung aber der Coolness-Faktor ist nicht zu unterschätzen^^

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du zu 100% wüßtest, daß im Jenseits 66 hübsche Jungfrauen (männlich bzw weiblich) auf Dich warten und Du einen Jihad machen müßtest dafür ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (11. Januar 2011)

Mir sagen, daß nur Leute die keine Ahnung von Sex oder kleine Dödel haben, auf Sex mit Jungfrauen angewiesen sind und mich meines Lebens erfreuen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du eines Morgens aufwachst, und an dir ein Geruch von faulen Eiern haftet, den du nich mehr los wirst?


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Mehrmals Duschen, und mich fragen worin zum Teufel ich letzte Nacht geschlafen habe! 
(bzw... wie fällt dir denn sowas abartiges ein, wollte mir eigentlich nen Eier-Toast machen, jetzt bleib ich lieber bei Kaffee).

Was würdest du tun..

...wenn du sobald du einschläfst, als "Gefangener" in einem "Seelisch" sehr schmerzhaften Traum festecken würdest,
den du nicht nochmal ertragen willst?


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

Realitätschecks durchführen um festzustellen und Mittels der verschiedenen Techniken beginnen luzid zu Träumen und den Traum ins Gegenteil umkehren!


Was würdest du tun wenn du aufwachst und nach kaltem abgestandenem kaffee riechst?


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Realitätschecks durchführen um festzustellen und Mittels der verschiedenen Techniken beginnen luzid zu Träumen und den Traum ins Gegenteil umkehren!
> 
> 
> Was würdest du tun wenn du aufwachst und nach kaltem abgestandenem kaffee riechst?



Oh, stimmt ja, hattest du mir ja empfohlen.
Das hätte ich wirklich gebrauchen können, dann hätte ich die Dinge zum Ende hin, als sich das Blatt gegen mich gewendet hat,
wieder zu "MEINEN GUNSTEN" wenden können! *Lacht Diabolisch!* 

ich denke, ich werde mich damit von nun an, definitiv beschäftigen, scheint mir die ideale Lösung zu sein.
Vielleicht wars ja auch ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl, hehe. 


Febreze, Raumerfrischer, und mein umfangreiches Repertoire an Parfüms, in verbindung mit "Fenster öffnen, oder gleich ganz aushängen",
wirds schon regeln.


Was würdest du tun, wenn du ne neue Freundin mit in dein Bett schleppst, und beim Vorspiel feststellst, dass du im Begriff bist, dich im dicht bewachsenen Urwald zu verlaufen?


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2011)

Mal abgesehen davon, das ich keine Freundin ins Bett schleppe.... ... würde ich sofort den Langhaarschneider zücken und das Vorspiel ein wenig abändern ... 


Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du eine Frau / einen mann kennenlernst , dich unsterblich verliebst und festtsellst, das derjenige es mit der Hygiene nicht so wirklich hält? 

Achso Kuya...mein merkwürdigster Traum verewige dich doch mal in dem Thread, jetzt haste mich echt neugierig gemacht^^


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

rausschmeißen...

in so jemanden könnt ich sooo verliebt gar nich sein... oder versuchen ihn zu verändern... (wie mit jedem anderem auch hr hr  )

das mit dem thread wollt ich auch raten. sonst muss ichs mir nämlich wieder anhören, so kann ich sagen ich hätts gelesen 

was würdest du tun wenn dir hier im forum jemand echt gewaltig auf die nerven geht, du aber kein bock aufn flamewr hast


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2011)

Mmmmhhh schwierig. Freundlich anschreiben das er/sie es bitte unterlassen möge. 

Was würdest du machen wenn ein/e MitbewohnerIn dir Tierisch auf die nerven geht?


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2011)

Ihm /ihr das sagen, hatte so einen Fall mal in meiner WG...totalunsauber der Typ *würg*

Was würdest Du machen, wenn du im Winter ein Auto hättest, das aber keine Winterreifen hätte -obwohl Schnee liegt! Fährst du damit oder nicht?


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Ich würde nicht damit fahren, da mein "Auto" das einzige in meinem Leben ist, (außer mir xD), was ich wirklich "Liebe".
Zu wertvoll, um es wegen elendigem Schnee zu schrott zu fahren.

"Hab heute erst meine Mutter zum Rewe kutschiert, und auf ihre Gegenfrage, "wieso ich meinen würde, dass ich mich nicht anschnallen bräuchte",
hab ich ihr gesagt: "Wenn ich Jemals mit "diesem" Auto einen Unfall habe, "will" ihn Ihn garnicht überleben". 

Ein guten Trick dazu von einem Bekannten:

Wer keine Winterreifen hat, und sein Auto im Winter nicht fahren will, einfach zur Reperatur wegen irgendwas bringen, und 3 Monate dort lassen,
er hats vor 2 Tagen abgeholt. 

*Was würdest du tun, wenn du bei den Eltern deines Freundes/Freundin zu Gast wärst, und dessen Vater/Mutter dich in unbemerkten Momenten total eindeutig anbaggern würde?*


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Januar 2011)

Zurück baggern und mich freuen das mich endlich mal jmd anmacht.   

Was würdest du tun, wenn das Internet zusammen bricht?


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Januar 2011)

Briefe an das Buffed-Forum schreiben...

Was würdest Du tun, wenn man plötzlich nicht mehr telefonieren könnte (weder Festnetz noch mobil) ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (12. Januar 2011)

Auf Raubzug gehen. 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du auf nichts Bock hast - noch nich mal darauf den ganzen Tag im Bett zu liegen?


----------



## Euphemia (12. Januar 2011)

Dann bin ich wohl gestorben, auf irgendwas hab ich immer Bock 

Was würdest du machen wenn dir plötzlich ein dritter Arm wachsen würde?


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Januar 2011)

goil, das wünsche ich mir öfters, zwei sind einfach oft zu wenig...

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du so eine Jedi-Macht hättest wie Luke ?


----------



## Kuya (12. Januar 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Zurück baggern und mich freuen das mich endlich mal jmd anmacht.


...Dann wäre mein Sylvester-Erlebnis was für dich gewesen, Passiert mir auch nicht gerade jeden Tag, 
dass ein hübsches Mädchen mich einfach am Kragen packt, zu sich herunter reißt, und mir einfach einen ordentlichen Zungenkuss verpasst. 
Meine Kumpels haben ganz schön irritiert aus der Wäsche geschaut (ich auch, hab fast mein Bier fallen lassen xD), aber ich muss schon sagen,
ich stehe tierisch auf dies Art von "Initiative".
(Sollten das hier noch andere "Damen" lesen, nehmt euch ein Beispiel, und "tut" einfach wonach euch mit "uns" ist, wir freuen uns darüber). 



Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Was würdest du tun, wenn du auf nichts Bock hast - noch nich mal darauf den ganzen Tag im Bett zu liegen?



Die Frage hätte auch von Ego kommen können. 
Naja, dafür hab ich "diverse Hilfsmittel", um mir wieder Lust auf zocken oder sonstiges zu machen.
Nicht gerade die feine Art, aber ich neige dazu meine Stimmung "bestimmen" zu wollen.
Sehr hilfreich wenn man ne 60 Std. Session WoW zocken will, oder auch ne 10 Std. Session Counterstrike und bei der Stange bleiben will. 
Manchmal reicht auch einfach ne halbe Stunde die Musik aufzudrehen, und einfach mal ne weile Headbangend ne One-Person-Party zu veranstalten.
(Don't try this at home, und so ^^).

*Was würdest du tun, wenn dich 8 Freunde/Freundinnen einfach überraschend besuchen, und bei dir mit nem Kasten Bier einlaufen: "Ey guuude, Party un' so")*


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2011)

Irgendjemanden losschicken und Gesöff besorgen. Vorher würd ich natürlich fragen:" Ey, wollt ihr euch bei mir durchschnorren??? Einen Kasten Bier und 8 Leute?!"

Was würdest Du machen, wenn diese 8 die letzten Typen wären, die Du an dem Abend sehen wolltest ?


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was würdest Du machen, wenn diese 8 die letzten Typen wären, die Du an dem Abend sehen wolltest ?



Sie überzeugen, nach ein paar Bier in einen Club zu gehen, und mich dort mehr und mehr mit anderen zu Unterhalten,
bis ich in der Masse der Menschen auf dem anderen Floor nahezu gänzlich verschwunden bin, (Wie ein weißer Wolf in den Nebelschwaden des Londoner Hafens). 

*Was würdest du tun, wenn du an einem warmen Sommersamstag in der Einkaufsmeile der Innenstadt mit einem weißen T-Shirt unterwegs bist,
und ohne es zu merken, dich versehentlich so am Hals kratzt, dass dein T-Shirt aussieht, als wärst du der Stuntman von Bruce Willis in Stirb Langsam (Blutübersäht). 
*_(Das ist mir übrigens vor 2 Jahren wirklich passiert, ich schreib jetzt aber noch nicht, wie ich das Problem gelöst hab, auch wenn's ziemlich naheliegend ist)._* 
*


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Januar 2011)

Öhm, keine Ahnung wie man sich versehentlich so kratzen könnte, aber ich würde wahrscheinlich einfach so wie es ist damit nach Hause gehen, oder nen Notarzt rufen, sollte die Blutung zu stark sein um sie selbst zu stillen. 
Hatte das schon mal als ich ca. 7 Jahre alt war. Platzwunde am Hinterkopf und das T-Shirt war vollgesogen mit Blut. Aber das beste war, daß es auf dem Weg vom Spielplatz nach Hause keine Sau auf der Straße interessiert hat. 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du jemanden kennenlernst, der/die unheimlich gerne zu "dir nach Hause" gehen würde, du aber leider vergessen hättest aufzuräumen und deine Wohnung aussieht und stinkt wie ein Schweinestall?


----------



## Kuya (14. Januar 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Öhm, keine Ahnung wie man sich versehentlich so kratzen könnte, aber ich würde wahrscheinlich einfach so wie es ist damit nach Hause gehen, oder nen Notarzt rufen, sollte die Blutung zu stark sein um sie selbst zu stillen.
> Hatte das schon mal als ich ca. 7 Jahre alt war. Platzwunde am Hinterkopf und das T-Shirt war vollgesogen mit Blut. Aber das beste war, daß es auf dem Weg vom Spielplatz nach Hause keine Sau auf der Straße interessiert hat.
> 
> Was würdest du tun, wenn du jemanden kennenlernst, der/die unheimlich gerne zu "dir nach Hause" gehen würde, du aber leider vergessen hättest aufzuräumen und deine Wohnung aussieht und stinkt wie ein Schweinestall?



Ach da gibts offene Fenster, Febreze, Raumdeos etc. außerdem hält bekanntlich nur der Kleingeist Ordnung.
Du lächeslst dir ja keine Innenarchitektin an. 

Frauen achten sowieso am meisten auf Bad (Toilette und Waschbecken), und Schlafzimmer (Bett). Wenn wirklich totaler Notstand wäre, dann Plan B.
Du bist gerade voll im Umzug, und alles ist erst halb renoviert, aber du kennst da ein paar verdammt gute Hotels, mit klasse Betten und ... einem Hammer Frühstück.
(Kostet dann halt etwas, aber hei, dass Bordell wäre auch nicht umsonst gewesen, und den "Betrag" hast du ohnehin gespart, weils den Se* ja umsonst gibt).
Da darf dann das Hotel was kosten. 


*Was würdest du tun, wenn du Jemanden kennen lernst, und der/die will unbedingt, dass ihr zu Ihm/ihr geht.*


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Hm kommt immer ganz drauf an aber so penetrant wie das jetzt klingt würd ich mich vom Acker machen... Ihm nicht den Rücken zuwenden und das Reizgas immer griffbereit haben 


Was würdest du tun wenn er/ sie dich mit nach Hause nimmt und du feststellst das er/ sie noch bei seiner/ ihrer Mutter wohnt... o.O


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Januar 2011)

kommt drauf an wie die Mutter noch ausschaut oO - naja so heimlich reinschleichen wäre ja dann fast wie früher - aufregend !

Was würdest Du tun, wenn Du jeden Abend vergessen würdest, was Du bis dahin wußtest ?


----------



## Resch (25. Januar 2011)

Nichts weil ich am Abend schon wieder vergessen hätte was ich tun soll.

Was würdest du tun, wenn dir jemand 500.000€ für die Ermordung eines Großkriminellen bietet?


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (25. Januar 2011)

Den Typen  killen der mir das Geld anbietet  und wegrennen  MUAHAHAHAHAHAH,verdammt hab wohl zu viele rpgs  in letzter Zeigt gespielt

Was würdest du tun wenn Buffed aus irgendeinen Grund schließen würde aber du kannst sie retten  wenn du alle deine Konsolen und deinen Computer hergeben müssen würdest?


----------



## Nylii (25. Januar 2011)

Ich würde Buffed nicht helfen. a.) Da buffed mir nicht soo wichtig ist und b.) weil ich ohne Laptop aufgeschmissen wäre 


*Was würdest du machen wenn die komplette Elektronik in der gesamten Welt zusammenbricht (Internet, Telefon, Handy, Tv, Radio etc..)?*


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Januar 2011)

lesen & noch mehr Kinder zeugen 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn man Dir 250.000€ bietet, wenn Du 1 Jahr lang ins Kloster gehst mit totaler Enthaltung (kein Alkohol, keine Mädles/Jungs, ect...) ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (26. Januar 2011)

Das eine Jahr absitzen und danach die Sau rauslassen.

Jemand, den du auf den Tod nich ausstehen kannst, braucht dringend eine Rückenmarkspende um den sicheren Tod zu entgehen, und du bist der einzige in Frage kommende Spender - was würdest du tun?


----------



## Resch (26. Januar 2011)

Sterben lassen ist kacke, aber da ich ihn auf den Tot nich ab kann bin ich so net und verkauf ihm/ihr mein Rückenmark :-P

Was wwürdest du machen, wenn du bestimmen könntest wie das Wetter jetzt für die nächsten 3 Monate ist?


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Januar 2011)

geil ab jetzt sinds immer +30C und Sonnenschein und nachts 2 Stunden Regen für die gute Luft 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du plötzlich keine Gefühle mehr hättest - also so gar keine (keine Liebe, Mitgefühl, Reue :-) Lust...) ?


----------



## ego1899 (26. Januar 2011)

Dann wäre ich total depremiert und so wütend das ich mich total darüber ärgern würde! 

(sorry xD )

was würdest du tun wenn du einen deiner sinne abgeben müßtest? welchen würdest du nehmen?

sehen, hören, riechen, schmecken oder fühlen?


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Januar 2011)

denke mal riechen, dann wärs entspannter auf nem Klo ^^

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du ab sofort durch ein Missverständnis der Staatsfeind Nr. 1 wirst und gleich 50 GSG9-Leute unterwegs zu Dir sind mit der Anweisung sofort zu schießen ?


----------



## Resch (27. Januar 2011)

Sofort aus der Firma rennen mich in mein Auto setzten und erst mal soweit fahren wie der Sprit reicht, da dieser spätestens nach 50km alle sein wird muss ich dann wohl zu Fuß weiter :-P

Was würdest du tun, wenn du plötzlich leichter als Luft wärst und fast bei jedem Lüftchen weg fliegen würdest?


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Januar 2011)

mit einem Tauchergürtel rumrennen und immer mal Gewicht ablassen wenn ich mal höher hinaus will

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Dieter Bohlen neuer Bundeskanzler werden würde ?


----------



## Nebola (28. Januar 2011)

Nen Döner essen gehen.

Was würdest Du machen, wenn die Dönerbude zu hat ?


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

nix ich eß keinen Döner 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn gleich ein Schneesturm über Deutschland kommt der 4 Wochen lang -30 Grad und Dauerschnee bringt ?


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Januar 2011)

Zusehen das ich nach Hause komm und auf dem Weg dorthin noch Lebensmittel raffen, was das Auto hergibt  


Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du nur unter wasser atmen könntest?


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Januar 2011)

so rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würdest Du machen, nie mehr lesen könntest ?


----------



## ego1899 (1. Februar 2011)

so rumlaufen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was würdest du tun wenn du merkst das du auch auf frauen stehst?
(bzw. männer ^^ )


----------



## Keelin20 (2. Februar 2011)

Nichts^^ Gegen Gefühle kann man eh nix tun.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du der einzige Mensch wärst der Magie beherschen würde?


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2011)

sie unauffällig zu meinem Vorteil nutzen

was würdest Du tun, wenn Du bei Dir/Euch im Garten ein Stargate finden würdest - also wie im Film ein Tor zu einer anderen Dimension ?


----------



## Keelin20 (2. Februar 2011)

Es für nen ordentlichen Batzen Geld einem Wissenschaftlichen Institut überlassen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du nach 20 Jahren Koma wieder aufwachen würdest und feststellen würdest dass die Welt sich total verändert hat?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Mich riesig freuen, falls ich das mit den bleibenden Folgeschäden die mein Hirn davon getragen haben müsste noch kann 

Was würdest du tun wenn Nacktfotos von dir im Internet auftauchen?


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2011)

Mich wundern, wer auf sowas steht....

Was würdest du tun, wenn es ein Kopfgeld auf CounterStrike spieler gäbe?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Untertauchen 


Was würdest du tun wenn die Bundesregierung den Hartz IV Satz auf 1000€ erhöht?


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Februar 2011)

Mal ein Wörtchen mit meinem Chef reden...Gehaltserhöhung fordern! 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Dir über Nacht sämtliche Haare ausfallen würden?


----------



## Kuya (11. Februar 2011)

Okay auch wenn die "Idee" jetzt "geklaut" ist, (also nicht meine Eigene), aber zu Genial ums nicht zu machen (wenn man muss^^), "Mir nen Irokesen aus Metallnieten "einschrauben" lassen. 

Was würdest du machen, wenn die "Partei" die du am meisten "verachtest" (also NPD z.B., je nachdem halt) dir einen Posten als Vorsitzenden anbeiten würde.
(Also quasi "Macht", aber auf der "falschen" Seite).


----------



## Miss Mojo (11. Februar 2011)

*mein schatz*

Ich sage mal - kommt alles auf die Bezahlung an! Ich bin ein Söldner!

Was würdest Du machen wenn Dein Freund / Deine Freundin um 22:00 an einem Samstagabend das letzte Schoko-Crossi isst (heimlich) kurz bevor DU in die Tüte greifen wolltest?


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Februar 2011)

och das is net so schlimm bei uns in der Schublade gibt's immer Nasch-Nachschub - ob ich dann aber was abgebe sei mal dahingestellt...

Was würdest Du machen, wenn in Deutschland so ein Umbruch wär wie in Ägypten / Tunesien und nun die Bundeswehr die Macht hätte ?


----------



## Miss Mojo (14. Februar 2011)

Hamsterkäufe tätigen und versuchen mein Hab und Gut sowie mein Heim bestmöglich zu verteidigen, ansonsten würde ich die Füsse stillhalten.

Was würdest Du machen wenn Du zu sofort Deinen Job verlieren würdest?


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Februar 2011)

naja momentan siehts auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ja ganz gut aus also was neues suchen und solange die restlichen Twinks auf 85 spielen in WoW :-)

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du jetzt sofort der neue Trainer von Borussia M'Gladbach werden würdest ?


----------



## Miss Mojo (14. Februar 2011)

das Buch " Fussball für Dummies" lesen... ich hab doch keine Ahnung davon. So wie ich das aus den einschlägigen Magazinen kennen würde ich mich betrinken und auf ne schöne Insel fahren. Dann gebe ich ein paar wirre Interviews, haue einen Reporter, verkaufe ein paar Spieler nach Brasilien und gehe dann in Rente.

Was würdest Du machen wenn Du gerade mit dem rauchen aufhören willst und jemand wedelt mit einer brennenden Zigarette vor Dir rum?


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mich als Nichtraucher vor ihm brüsten und meinen eisernen Willen unter beweis stellen 

Was würdest du machen, wenn es klingeln, du die Tür aufmachen, ein Clown davor stehen und dieser dir richtig schön mit seiner "Riesenhand" in die Fresse klatschen würde?


----------



## Resch (15. Februar 2011)

Mich auf ihn stürzen und ihn zurecht weisen 

Was würdest du tun wenn du keine lust mehr auf deinen Job hättest, aber keinerlei Erfahrungen in einem anderen hast?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (16. Februar 2011)

In die Politik gehen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn dir spontan alle Haare ausfallen?


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2011)

Bei dem Wetter? Am kopf frieren....

Was würdest du machen, wenn du 100 sehr arme Familien in die gehoben Mittelschicht bringen könntest, du aber dafür sehr arm wirst?


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2011)

Nichts   Jeder ist sich selbst am nächsten ... 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du siehst, vor Dir fällt jemanden 50 € aus der Hosentasche und der bekommts nicht mit? Behalten oder hinterher rufen?


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2011)

So "doof" wie ich bin würd ich aus Reflex rufen und es dann hinterher bereuen^^


Würdest du für 100€ jemand sein Auto zerkratzen?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Februar 2011)

edit: oh man ich schreib zuviel ^^

nein an nem auto vergreift man sich nich

Behalten...

Wenn jeder an sich selbst denkt is an jeden gedacht 

Würd auch jeder bei mir so machen außer er will bei mir landen...

Was würdest du tun wenn dich ein fremder fragt ob er von deinem Handy telefonieren dürfe? 
Angeblich Notfall bla...


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Februar 2011)

wenn die Person nicht zu verwegen/komisch aussieht es erlauben, aber ich wähle dann die Nummer-nicht dass es dann eine 0190 ist oder irgendwo in Südbagdad oder Burkina Faso :-) - natürlich müßte ich das Handy dabei haben und ich hab es nicht immer dabei weil wenn ich inne Kneipe geh abends dann brauche ich keins und will auch nicht angerufen werden...

Was würdest Du machen, wenn sich ein sehr prominenter Hollywood-Star in DICH verlieben würde und der Presse dies mitteilt ?


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich würde aufhören Geldsorgen zu haben ^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn du 1 Jahr lang nur vegan essen dürftest (solltest du bereits Veganer sein, dann: nur Fleisch essen)?


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2011)

Dann würd ich halt ein Jahr lang nur vegan essen - vielleicht sogar weiterhin, nach dem Jahr hat man sich ja denke ich dran gewöhnt ^^


Was würdest du machen, wenn du gezwungen wärst, ein Instrument deiner Wahl bis zur Perfektion zu lernen?


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Februar 2011)

Gitarre nehmen, das kann ich halbwegs

Was würdest Du machen, wenn durch ein Versehen ein flashmob vor Deiner Tür steht, also so hunderte partygeile Leute die Dein Zuhause auseinandernehmen wollen ?Und das merkst Du wenn Du die Tür ausmachst....


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

Ich sag ihnen das sie sich ma ganz schnell verpissen können 

Bzw würd ich sie obendrein noch zu meinem Nachbarn schicken den ich nich mag und sagen das es da Freibier gibt 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du merkst das du eine Neigung zum Kannibalismus entwickelst? 

nomnomnom...


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. Februar 2011)

Dann würde ich mir ansonsten unsympathische Leute "zum Essen einladen"

Was würdest du machen, wenn dich jemand anruft und sagt, du müsstest dir jetzt ununterbrochen seine Abiturienten-Lyrik reinziehen (solltest du auflegen oder er den Eindruck kriegen, daß du nich zuhörst, würde er ein Kinderkrankenhaus in die Luft jagen)?


----------



## Kuya (23. Februar 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Was würdest du machen, wenn dich jemand anruft und sagt, du müsstest dir jetzt ununterbrochen seine Abiturienten-Lyrik reinziehen (solltest du auflegen oder er den Eindruck kriegen, daß du nich zuhörst, würde er ein Kinderkrankenhaus in die Luft jagen)?



die ersten 40sek. zuhören, um den Zeitintervall abschätzen zu können, und dann den Höhrer nebendran legen, und CSS zocken. 
Wenn er das dann nach Stunden rausbekommt, weil ich zwischendurch nicht schnellgenug mit: "Ja, voll genial", "interesannte Perspektive", oder "klingt seltsam, ist aber Logisch" antworten könnte,
und er ein "Was weiß ich" in die Luft sprengen will, soll mir das auch egal sein, solange ich nicht in der Nähe Wohne, und/oder meine I-Net Verbindung oder mein Auto darunter leidet.

Ist mir dann auch echt egal, ob er jetzt ein Krankenhaus, einen Friedhof, den Bundestag, die Hauptstraße, Bombspot B, oder den örtlichen Müllplatz sprengen will. 
Obliegt ja nicht meiner Verantwortung. Bin weder sein Pfleger, noch sein Therapeuth, und bezahlen tut mich dafür ja auch keiner.

Edit: Hmm.. okay... ich ändere mal den Vorschlag, dass scheint etwas "zu anspruchsvoll" für die meisten zu sein! 

_Was würdest du tun, wenn du einen *"Beziehungsstreit"* der Nachbarin / des Nachbarn mitbekommst, du für den oder die seit einiger Zeit etwas übrig hast, und sie im Anschluss so fertig ist, dass sie *"deinen Rat und deine Gesellschaft"* sucht. 

Würdest du die *"Gunst der Stunde"* nutzen und dir nehmen was du begehrst? 
oder 
Wärst du *"Edelmütig"* und würdest deine eigenen Wünsche zurückstellen? _


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

nen friedhof xD
oder bombspot B xD xD xD wie genial 

danke kuya jetzt glotzen mich alle im bus doof an ^^

aber die frage is nix für mich, passe...


----------



## Resch (7. März 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> ...
> 
> _Was würdest du tun, wenn du einen *"Beziehungsstreit"* der Nachbarin / des Nachbarn mitbekommst, du für den oder die seit einiger Zeit etwas übrig hast, und sie im Anschluss so fertig ist, dass sie *"deinen Rat und deine Gesellschaft"* sucht.
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? Solang der Nachbar kein guter Freund ist würde ich wohl die Gunst der Stunde nutzen, bin ja auch nur ein Mann 


Was würdest du tun wenn plötzlich jemand an deiner Tür klingelt und sagt, dass er deinen Sohn dabei hat? (Bei Männern)
Für die Damen: Wenn die Person sagt, sie wäre dein Bruder/Schwester?


----------



## ego1899 (1. April 2011)

Ihr / ihm das Spielzeug wegnehmen, an den Haaren ziehen und bei Mami Verpetzen...

Was würdest du tun deine Lieblingsmannschaft sich nen neuen Trainer zulegt der dir ma so gar nich passt...


----------



## Ellesmere (1. April 2011)

Eine Runde Gähnen und mich wichtigeren/interessanteren Dingen zu wenden ... 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn dein ganzes Geld am 1. des Monats schon verbraucht wäre ?


----------



## Resch (14. April 2011)

Zur Tafel gehen^^

Was würdest du tun wenn dir plötzlich der Arm abfallen würde?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2011)

Selbstmord


Was würdest du tun, wenn Caption Hero neben dir auftauchen würde?


----------



## Bix (14. April 2011)

Schreien und weg rennen.

Was würdest du machen wenn du plötzlich ein Wurm wärst?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2011)

Darauf hoffen, dass mir das passiert: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PRli1rRMoSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Was würdest du tun, wenn du unentschlossen wärest, was du tun willst?


----------



## Cryptonite (14. April 2011)

Ich würde nichts tun und hoffen das jemand anderes was tut.


Was würdest du tun wenn du 100 Minuten lang völlige Straffreiheit hättest?


----------



## Bix (14. April 2011)

ein picknick auf einem Hochhaus machen.


Was würdest du tun wenn dich jemand darum bitten würde ihm das Bein abzuschneiden?


----------



## Alux (14. April 2011)

Die Kettensäge anwerfen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du allein in ner Mädchenschule wärst?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. April 2011)

Im Sinne eines Frauencolleges: Mich freuen wie ein Kind im Spielzeugladen!
In einer Kinderschule: Abhauen, bevor mich die Leute für nen Pädophilen halten.


Was würdest du tun, wenn du von Heute auf Morgen nur noch Fedora nutzen könntest?


----------



## Resch (19. April 2011)

Mich erst mal fragen was Fedora ist und anschließend feststellen, dass es ein Linux ist und mir dann wieder eine Konsole zum zocken zu legen.

Was würdest du mache wenn dich alle Aktivisten mit eiern bewerfen weil sie denken du wärst ein Tierpelzmäntel-Hersteller? :-P


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

Rührei

Was würdest du machen, wenn deine Frau/Freundin ein Kind gebärt welches asiatische Gesichtsformen aufweist?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2011)

Dann stelle ich Theorien auf ob sie mit Aliens geschlafen hätte, aber die Trennung ist vorprogrammiert!

Was würdet ihr tun wenn aufeinmal alles im Gegenteil ist? z.B. Unten=Oben Oben=Unten?


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

Das SPiel Prey beenden 

Was würdet ihr machen wenn ein Alien zu euch kommt und euch eine Rektaluntersuchung anbietet


----------



## Alion (19. April 2011)

Ignorieren und weitergehen, ignorieren und weitergehen. 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du bei Sonic dem Iger auf dem Rücken sitzt, er einen Fluxkompensator (Das ding aus Back to the Future) in den händen hält und dabei bald die 85mp/h überschreitet?


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

"Lauf Sonic Lauf" Rufen und ihm die Sporen geben ... "Los beweg dich, du fauler Drecks Igel" 

Was würdet ihr tun wenn eure Eltern/Lebenspartner/Regierung auf einmal sagt: "So der PC wird konfisziert, sie/du dürfen/darfst nie mehr einen PC kaufen und keine Videospiele mehr spielen"?


----------



## Alion (19. April 2011)

Da stehen diverse Optionen zur Auswahl. Für welche ich mich entscheide ist erst klar, wenn ich in der Situation bin.

Option 1: Ich nehme es hin... (wohl kaum xD)
Option 2: Ich verlasse sie
Option 3: Ich zocke weiter... heimlich
Option 4: Amoklauf (auch eher unwarscheinlich)

Ich denke ich nehme Option 3.

Edit: Frage vergessen

Was würdest du tun wenn...... jetzt fällt mir nix ein...  ... wenn .... ach fuuu gleiche f... mir ist gerade was eingefallen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn Kirby deine indentität stehlen würde?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2011)

MegaMan bitten, sie mir zurück zu holen.




Was würdest du tun, wenn du ein Hersteller für Ohrenstäbchenschutzhüllen wärst?


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Eine Werbekampagne starten, mit der ich dreckige Ohren als gesellschaftlich abstoßend deklarieren würde. 

Was würdest du tun, wenn es heute Nacht nicht dunkel werden würde, sondern taghell bliebe?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2011)

Heulend in der Mitte meines Zimmer zusammengekauert hocken und vor lauter Paranoia den Titelsong von Pokemon (erste Staffel) singen. Naja, eigentlich immer nur die ersten zwei Zeilen, weil ich den Text nicht weiter kann.




Was würdest du tun, wenn ein Hausmeister dich beschuldigt, du hättest einen Penny in die Haustür gesteckt?


----------



## Dracun (22. April 2011)

Ihm sagen das ich Scrubs kenne und er den Penny selbst rein gesteckt hat. Mich danach umdrehen als wäre nix passiert

Was würdest du tun, wenn du im Theater oder ähnlichem sitzen würdest und du auf einmal ganz doll niesen müsstest .. es herrscht aber gerade TOTENSTILLE


----------



## Alux (22. April 2011)

Einfach niesen.

Was würdest du nehmen wenn du die Wahl zwischen unermesslichen Reichtum, unendlich großer Klugheit oder der Liebe einer jeder Frau hättest?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2011)

Also wenn das mit den Frauen bedeutet, dass alle Frauen gemeint sind, dann Klugheit, wenn es um eine Beziehung mit der Traumfrau geht, dann das.




Was würdest du tun, wenn du immun gegen sämtliche Krankheitserreger wärst? Verletzungen usw. sind allerdings noch möglich.


----------



## zoizz (22. April 2011)

Es ganzganzganz dolle geheimhalten, denn ich mag nicht auf irgendwelche seziertische gepackt werden und als experiment betrachtet werden.


Was würdest du tun, wenn es ab Montag keinen Sprit (Benzin) mehr geben würde?


----------



## Alux (23. April 2011)

Selbstmord

Was würdest du ohne Strom machen?


Schrottinator schrieb:


> Also wenn das mit den Frauen bedeutet, dass alle Frauen gemeint sind, dann Klugheit, wenn es um eine Beziehung mit der Traumfrau geht, dann das.



Naja aus theoretisch Sicht ist Klugheit am besten, weil wenn du Klug bist kommst du an die Macht, wenn du Macht hast hast du auch Geld und wenn du Geld hast hast du Frauen.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. April 2011)

Nein! Aus deiner Sicht ist das am Besten. Zudem bin ich weder Jedi noch Sith, mir ist es nicht wichtig Macht in irgendeiner Form zu haben, das bringt Verantwortung mit sich.

Ich gehe mal von einem Stromausfall: Ich würde entweder eine Radtour machen oder Herr der Ringe weiterlesen.


----------



## zoizz (25. April 2011)

Was würdest du morgen (Dienstag) machen, wenn du noch einen weiteren Tag frei hättest?


----------



## Marctoad (25. April 2011)

Ich würde alle meine Naruto-Mangas mal wieder durchlesen!

Was würdest du machen, wenn du über Jemanden ausversehen Kaffe verschüttest?


----------



## Jordin (26. April 2011)

Ihn anbrüllen und fragen, warum er sich mir und meinem Kaffe in den Weg stellt. 
Es heißt nicht umsonst: coffee to go!


 Was würdest du machen, wenn dich jemand unberechtigterweise anschnauzt?


----------



## Alion (26. April 2011)

Das was ich immer mache wenn mich jemand unberechtigt anschnauzt. Ich stelle mein Hirn auf durchzug. 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du am Morgen aufwachen würdest und du dich im Körper des anderen Geschlechts befindest.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2011)

Da meine Antwort jungendfrei sein soll, würde ich es mal als "Situation analysieren" bezeichnen. Ich weiß das ist primitiv, aber die Neugier wäre doch zu groß, zu erfahren wie es für das schöne Geschlecht sich so anfühlt.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du 10.000&#8364; bekommen würdest unter der Vorraussetzung, dass du das Geld noch am selben Tag ausgben müsstest.


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

Ne fette Shoppingtour machen und den Rest am Abend versaufen.

Was würdest du machen wenn du aufwachst und alle Fenster/Türen von deiner Wohnung/deinem Haus von außen zubetoniert sind?


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2011)

In meinem Zimmer nach 2 Wochen sterben, weil ich es nicht verlassen kann.

WAs würdest du tun, wenn Morgen Gestern wäre?


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

Das sofort der Regierung melden, damit sie dieses Phänomen erforschen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du den Plan für einen Benzinmotor mit 1Liter/200km Verbrauch hättest?


----------



## zoizz (1. Mai 2011)

Ihn zuerst geheim meistbietend verkaufen.

Danach zum Wohle aller frei im Internet verbreiten.



Was würdest du machen, wenn du einmalig eine Zeitreise machen könntest? (also ein Ereignis ändern)


----------



## Petersburg (1. Mai 2011)

Ich würde jemanden retten.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du bemerkst, dass alle um dich herum nur Roboter sind?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2011)

Mich fragen, ob ich auch einer bin.

Was würdest du machen, wenn ich ein Roboter wäre?


----------



## zoizz (2. Mai 2011)

Dich fragen, wie sich Angst anfühlt.



Was würdest du machen, wenn du den aktuellen Facebook-Wurm hast und dein PC ferngesteuert werden würde?


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (2. Mai 2011)

Ich habe kein Facebook. Muha.





Welchen Musiker würdest du wiederbeleben, wenn du könntest?


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2011)

Freddy Mercury

Was würdest du tun, wenn du morgens aufwachst und rund um dein Bett ist Treibsand.


----------



## zoizz (2. Mai 2011)

Weiterschlafen - bloss nicht bewegen



Was würdest du machen, wenn es ab heut nacht kein internet mehr gäbe?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2011)

Verzweifeln, weil die gesamte Hochschulverwaltung Online abläuft.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du nur mit reinem Phosphor deine Nase frei kriegen würdest?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (3. Mai 2011)

Durch den Mund atmen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du wüsstest, daß du nur noch 5 Minuten zu leben hast?


----------



## ego1899 (4. Mai 2011)

In 5 min sterben! 

Was würdest du tun wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2011)

Mich am Hintern kratzen.




Was würdest du tun, wenn du zu Gast in Elronds Haus wärst?


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

Ihn knebeln, fessel, in die Ecke stellen und dann Party ala Ringthing Elfen.

Was würdest du machen wenn du wieder 13 Jahre alt wärst?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Mai 2011)

Ne Hellere Stimme haben, lol^^

Was würdest du machen wenn du Ganondorf wärst? [Bösewicht aus Zelda]


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

Richtig auf die Kacke hauen, alle Gesetze brechen und mich drauf gefasst machen, dass Link mich auf irgendeine Weise versteinert, verbannt oder sonstwie besiegt, nur um mich später als Reinkarnation aus Versehen wieder zu befreien.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du nach ner durchzechten Nacht im Ausland aufwachst und der gesamte Abend ein einziger Filmriss ist?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Mai 2011)

Ich würde versuchen, mich an den Film Hangover zu erinnern.

Was würest du tun, wenn es keine Schnitzel jeglicher Art mehr auf der Welt gäbe?


----------



## Nebola (8. Mai 2011)

Weiterleben wie bisher.

Was würdest du machen, wenn jedes Klopapier 20 lagig wäre ?


----------



## Alux (8. Mai 2011)

Zum Fun ein Haus draus bauen und dann einweichen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du nur noch einmal pro Tag den Kühlschrank öffnen kannst?


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2011)

Definitiv mehrere Kühlschränke anschaffen.


Was wüdest du tun, wenn du einen Tag lang blind wärst?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Mai 2011)

Sehr viel Nachdenken.




Was würdest du tun, wenn du Jonny Darko wärst?


----------



## Alion (19. Mai 2011)

Mich selbst googeln um herauszufinden wer Jonny Darko ist. xD

Was würdest du tun wenn eine Woche mit einer person den Körper tauschen könntest?


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2011)

Scarlett Johansson ..... und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du machen, wenn du keine Zähne hättest? (auch kein Gebiss)


----------



## Alux (20. Mai 2011)

mich von Alk ernähren 

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir pro Tag 10cm Haare wachsen würden?


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2011)

Dann würd ich meine Haare für die Kunsthaarindustrie verkaufen und reich werden 

Was würdest du machen wenn es nie wieder Computer geben würde? :>


----------



## Yodaku (21. Mai 2011)

Auf Mac umsteigen 

Was würdest du machen wenn du einem Menschen begegnen würdest der glaubt dass heute die Welt untergeht?


----------



## zoizz (21. Mai 2011)

Ich würde mir echt die Zeit nehmen, mich mit dem Menschen zusammenzusetzten, und mir seine Geschichte anhören - ich steh auf so´n Glaubenskram	(lasst mal einen Zeugen Jehovaas erzählen ;p)


Was würdest du machen, wenn du nicht mehr zur Schule/Uni/Arbeit müsstest?


----------



## Alion (24. Mai 2011)

Und trotzdem Geld haben?
Ich würde einen job annehme aber nur ne 50% Stelle. Man will es ja nicht übertreiben. Ansonsten würde ich mich ja zu hause zu tode langweilen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du morgens aufstehst und der Kaffee ist alle? BTW, Kaufen is nicht da alle Läden noch zu haben.


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

Verzweifeln.

Was würdest du machen wenn du die Zeit anhalten könntest?


----------



## zoizz (29. Mai 2011)

Erstmal ein zwei Banken ausrauben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Was würdest du machen, wenn du Gedanken lesen könntest?


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2011)

Die ganzen Quizshows abzocken.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du Wolverine wärst?


----------



## Alion (3. Juni 2011)

Zum Emo werden, anfangen mich zu rizzen und darüber frustriert sein, dass die Wunden sofort wieder heilen. 

Was würdest du tun wenn du Spiderman wärst?


----------



## Yodaku (3. Juni 2011)

Es zu meinem Vorteil ausnutzen, das ganze Superhelden zeug wär doch in echt eh nie möglich, woher soll man denn wissen wo ein verbrechen ist - wenn man nicht grad zufällig vorbeiläuft.

Was würdest du machen wenn du aufeinmal das andere Geschlecht wärst?


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

Mich bei PM anmelden.

Was würdest du machen wenn du bei Euro Millions gwinnst?


----------



## charly-sue (27. Juli 2011)

weltreise machen 


was würdest du machen, wenn du wüsstest, dass deine nachbarin ein porno star ist und zuhause dreht?  hrhr


----------



## Delso (27. Juli 2011)

vorbeischauen und fragen ob sie noch einen Kabelträger braucht 

was würdest du tun wenn du morgens aufwachst und Jesus sitzt auf deinem Schreibtisch?


----------



## Fauzi (27. Juli 2011)

Ihn an den Schreibtisch tackern <.< ?
Was würdest du tun wenn du was tun müsstest?


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2011)

Ich würde sagen: Was du heute kannst besorgen, verschiebe stets auf morgen v.v

Was würdest du tun, wenn du US-Präsident wärst?


----------



## Delso (27. Juli 2011)

Ich würde mir alle schicken Möbel ausm weissen Haus in die Airforce One packen und auf ne karibische Insel fliegen UND DORT BLEIBEN !

Was würdest du tun wenn deine Hose brennen würde?


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2011)

Sofort ausziehn, ist mir vor 11 Tagen beim Camping passiert als jem. die Shisha umgeworfen hat und n Stück Kohle in die Hose gefallen ist -.-

Was würdest du tun wenn ein Fetter Meteorit in Richtung deiner Stadt unterwegs wäre?


----------



## Delso (27. Juli 2011)

Mich ins Auto setzen und in eine andere Stadt fahren LoooL 

Was würdest du tun wenn deine Hand ein Eigenleben entwickelt und versucht dich umzubringen?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

Da hilft nur eins: Ab zum Exorzisten und meine Hand bekehren 


Was würdest Du machen wenn, du fliegen könntest ((so wie Superman)? (achja, (Kindheits)-traum)


----------



## Schrottinator (10. August 2011)

Fliegen? Liegt ja relativ nahe ^^




Was würdest du machen, wenn deine rechte Brustwarze mit dir sprechen würde? (Sorry, mir fällt grad nix besseres ein )


----------



## yves1993 (11. August 2011)

Nippeltwist damit sie die Fresse hält.

Was würdest du machen wenn deine Tastatur bei jedem getippten Buchstaben extrem rumschreien würde und du das nicht durch zerstören/ neukaufen einer anderen Tastatur umgehen könntest?


----------



## Wolfmania (12. August 2011)

das öffentlich machen und Eintritt verlangen bzw in Fernsehshows gehen damit

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du auf der Autobahn fährst und vor Dir fällt aus einem Geldtransporter ein Koffer mit 1 Mio Euro ? (wie vor einigen Monaten passiert wo es ein Soldat aufgehoben und nach 2 Tagen abgegeben hat) ?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. August 2011)

Bei der Menge würde ich es wohl abgeben 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du das Wetter in deiner Umgebung selbst verändern könntest (z.b. Statt Schneefall lieber Sonne ) etc.?


----------



## yves1993 (13. August 2011)

Erstmal die Temperatur auf -10° und es dann 1 Meter schneien lassen 
Ich liebe Schnee und bei uns ist viel Schnee sehr selten -.-

Was würdest du machen wenn 20km weit weg am Horizont ein Atompilz auftauchen würde? (Ja ne Atombombe die explodiert)


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. August 2011)

Unterm Bett verkrichen....jaaa, das hilft immer.... 

Was würdest du machen, wenn riesige Meerschweinchen versuchen die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reißen?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2011)

Token nach Machu Pitchu bringen. Das soll ja in Peruanien liegen (ich hab mich so weggepisst vor lachen XD)




Was würdest du machen, wenn der Hulk dein Bruder wäre?


----------



## Potpotom (19. August 2011)

Mit ihm in die nächste Bank gehen und ihm in die Seite boxen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn im Flugzeug die Person neben dir panisch nach einer Tüte sucht und dich dabei gefährlich anguckt.


----------



## Baldrujat (19. August 2011)

ihn bewusstlos schlagen 

was würdest du machen wenn du superkräfte besitzen würdest ? villain oder hero auf wessen seite würdes du übergehen?


----------



## Magogan (19. August 2011)

Hmm, ich würde wohl einfach machen, was ich will, aber niemandem wehtun oder so 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du erfahren würdest, dass deine Ehefrau früher männlich war (oder umgekehrt)?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. August 2011)

mir denken: "verdammt - die kriegen das aber gut hin heutzutage" 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du plötzlich ein Playboy-Bunny in der Villa von Hefner wärst ?


----------



## Zoekia (24. November 2011)

Dann würde ich an dem Tag, an dem er mal ran will bei den Häschen, ganz plötzlich und unerwartet krank und unpässlich sein   

Was würdest du machen, wenn du in der Lotterie 14 Millionen Euro gewinnen würdest?


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

dafür sorgen das Stargate Universe weitergedreht wird... und danach noch irgendwas sinnvolles!

Was würdest du machen wenn du in deinem Körper von vor 15 Jahren aufwachen würdest und der Kalender 1996 zeigen würde?


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2011)

einiges gleich machen, einiges anders...und ich hätte Apple Aktien gekauft 

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du nie mehr Schokolade essen dürftest ? *eine Horrorvorstellung für mich*


----------



## Resch (25. November 2011)

Nichts, würde mich nicht großartig stören, esse ich eh selten. Schlimmer wäre es wenn ich kein Bier mehr trinken dürfte^^

Was würdest Du machen, wenn du ein Paket mit wertvollem Inhalt entgegen nehmen würdest, du wüsstest an wen es gehen soll, aber auch genau weißt, dass niemand mehr weiß dass es bei dir gelandet ist?


----------



## Alux (26. November 2011)

Ein identisches Päckchen bauen nur ohne den wertvollen Inhalt und das dann weitergeben.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du die Wahl hättest zwischen US-Präsident und Papst sein hättest?


----------



## TheGui (27. November 2011)

republikanischer oder demokratischer US Präsi?


----------



## Alux (27. November 2011)

frei wählbar


----------



## cefear (27. November 2011)

Wahrscheinlich Papst werden... Der derzeitige US-Präsident macht seine Sache doch ganz gut was ich von Papst Benedikt XVI bzw. von Päpsten generell nicht behaupten kann. Jedoch muss ich dazu sagen das ich wahrscheinlich keines von beidem gerne machen würde^^

Was würdest du machen wenn du nun hier von mir keine Frage gestellt bekommst?


----------



## Capparc (9. Dezember 2011)

Mich in Schweigen hüllen. 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du anfängst Stimmen zu hören, obwohl niemand im Raum ist?


----------



## Meffipower (12. Dezember 2011)

Mich wie so oft über die doofen Nachbarn über mir ärgern ... Deren stimmen Hör ich viel zu oft. 

... wenn du jetzt spontan mit dem, was du da hast ein vollständiges Menü zubereiten müsstest?


----------



## Ayi (7. August 2012)

hungern... muss nachher erst einkaufen 


Was würdest du machen, wenn Internet noch nicht erfunden wäre?


----------



## Mograin (7. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung Fernseh gucken oder drausen was machen


Was würdest du machen wenn Kenshiro aus Fist of the North star zu dir " you are already dead" sagt


----------



## Magogan (7. August 2012)

Mich freuen, dass ich dann ja nicht mehr sterben kann, weil ich schon tot bin 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du allein auf einer einsamen Insel mit nichts als einer Palme aufwachen würdest?


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

Mir einen von der Palme wedeln...


Was würdest du tun, wenn du auf einer einsameln Insel mit nichts als einem Magogan neben dir aufwachen würdest...


----------



## Ayi (6. September 2012)

panisch im Kreis rennen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du für einen Tag das andere Geschlecht hättest?


----------



## NoHeroIn (11. September 2012)

Im Stehen pinkeln und jede Menge andere spaßige dinge mit meinem neuen Anhängsel. 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du den ganzen Tag allein bei der Arbeit wärst und nichts zu tun hättest?


----------



## Marctoad (22. September 2012)

Ich würde etwas lesen, zocken oder Rätsel machen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du die Wahl hättest; nach der Realschule eine Ausbildung zu machen oder weiter aufs Gymnasium gehen.


----------



## asdagawe1 (26. September 2012)

Gymnasium gehen.

Diplomarbeit in der Firma oder am Institut von der Uni ?


----------



## Hackseputt (1. November 2012)

Ähm, hab ich jetzt konkret noch nicht drüber nach gedacht 
Ich würds an der Uni machen^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn du in Quarantäne gesteckt würdest?


----------



## Canaglius (15. November 2012)

Die totale Ruhe genießen ^^

Was würdest du machen wenn du niemals dieses Forum entdeckt hättest?


----------



## Ayi (26. November 2012)

in anderen Foren schreiben

was würdest du machen, wenn du eines Morgens als Fliege aufwachen würdest


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2012)

Wissen, dass ich bald sterbe. 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du allergisch gegen koreanisches Essen wärst?


----------



## Alux (26. November 2012)

Bei meinem geplanten Trip in den asiatischen Raum Korea auslassen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du zu einem beliebigen Zeitpunkt deines Lebens zurückreisen und ab da alles anders machen könntest?


----------



## Hackseputt (29. November 2012)

Zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt zurück reisen und vieles verändern.

Was würdest du machen, wenn am 21. wirklich die Welt unter geht?


----------



## Theopa (30. November 2012)

Würde ich wohl kaum mitbekommen, schon fest geplant in den Weltuntergang reinzufeiern. 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du jetzt sofort eine Million Euro zur Verfügung hast, aber nur eine Minute um sie auszugeben?


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Dezember 2012)

amazon.de - wird zwar knapp bei 60 Sekunden aber naja

Was würdest Du machen, wenn es nach dem 21. Dezember KEIN Internet mehr gäbe ??


----------



## Theopa (5. Dezember 2012)

Meine Kiste mit alten Offline-Games auspacken und mich über die Facebook-Süchtlinge auf Entzug amüsieren.

Was würdest du machen, wenn du aufwachst und deine Muttersprache nicht mehr beherrscht?


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Dezember 2012)

Englisch reden

Was würdest du machen, wenn dir jemand Lakritze mit Kirschgeschmack schenkt?


----------



## Mograin (7. Dezember 2012)

Wegschmeißen könnt vergiftet sein XD



Was würdest du machen wenn der große böse Buhmann dich belästigt?


----------



## Canaglius (7. Januar 2013)

Ihn ausbuhen!!

Was würdest du machen wenn deine Katze aufeinmal bellen würde?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Januar 2013)

zum Tierarzt rennen

Was würdest du machen, wenn du die Mutter deines Onkels Vater wärst?


----------



## DarkoRatic (9. Januar 2013)

Das ist so unlogische ich würde mich einen Therapolten holen XD

Was würdest du machen wenn das 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHR6n78Bf2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 vor deinen Augen Passiert?


----------



## Canaglius (10. Januar 2013)

WTF oO   Leichenparty


Was würdest du machen wenn deine Eltern auf einmal Zombes sind und dein Hirn essen wollen


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Januar 2013)

"It's time to kick ass and chew buble gum!"

Was würdest du machen, wenn du Blähungen hättest?


----------



## Tamerlein (11. Januar 2013)

Mal ordentlich Dampf ablassen :-)


Was würdest Du machen, wenn Dein Internet für eine Woche nicht mehr verfügbar wäre?


----------



## DarkoRatic (11. Januar 2013)

Garnichts gibt ja noch die natur 

Was würdest du machen wenn dir jemand Crack andreht will?


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2013)

DarkoRatic schrieb:


> Was würdest du machen wenn dir jemand Crack andreht will?



Ich würde Antworten, dass ich generell nicht mehr rauche  .. und jugendfrei im Themenbereich bleiben.

Was würdest du machen, wenn es kein Internet gäbe.


----------



## DarkoRatic (11. Januar 2013)

Hmmm ich würde einfach wie gesagt in der natur was machen oder mit der familie unternehmen


Was würdest du machen wenn aliens aus Space auf der erde landen würden


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Ne Lebensversicherung abschließen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn dich RTL um ein Interview zum Thema Gewalt in Computerspielen bittet?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Januar 2013)

Visitenkarten geben lassen und schweigend gehen. Ich kenn da nen Anwalt, der sich unter anderem auf solche Sache spezialisiert hat, falls RTL irgend nen Krummes Ding abziehen würde und Bilder mit mir dafür gebrauchen würde.

Was würdest du machen, wenn Zam eigentlich Maz heißen würde?


----------



## Canaglius (13. Januar 2013)

zu Zam Maz sagen ?!   

Was würdest du machen, wenn man dir einen telefonstreich spielt??


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Januar 2013)

Ausrasten wie Moe Szyslack!

Was würdest du machen, wenn du am hellichten Tag nackt in der S-Bahn aufwachst?


----------



## Canaglius (14. Januar 2013)

erstmal ne Kopfschmerztablette einwerfen. 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du in einem(r) Restaurant/Bar ignoriert wirst??


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Mich wie zu Hause fühlen. 

Was würdest du machen, wenn Paprika nach Lyoner schmecken würde, Lyoner aber nach Ziegenkäse?


----------



## Canaglius (14. Januar 2013)

und was schmeckt dann nach Paprika Oo ich will aber Paprika    ....
Naja dann gibts halt nach Ziegenkäse schmeckende Lyoner oder so.... 

Was würdest du machen, wenn dein Pc abstürzen würde und NIEEEEEE wieder hochfährt


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Einkaufen gehen und Backups einspielen.

Was würdest du machen, wenn sich ein schwedisches, vollbusiges, blondes Supermodell in dich verlieben würde?


----------



## Canaglius (14. Januar 2013)

HAHA Gewonnen YES  

Was würdest du machen, wenn sich ein männl. schwedisches Supermodel in dich verlieben würde oO


----------



## DarkoRatic (18. Januar 2013)

...Ich würde sagen das ich nur auf WEIBLICHE Supermodels aus Serbien, Russland und Griechenland stehe

Was würdest du machen wenn du Dikta... Präsident/in wärst?


----------



## Canaglius (24. Januar 2013)

Eine fette fette fette Party feiern   

Was würdest du machen, wenn du den letzten keks hättest den es gibt??


----------



## Ayi (27. Januar 2013)

Ihn teuer verkaufen, was sonst? Falls ihn keiner haben will, würde ich ihn selbst essen.

Was würdest du tun, wenn du dich für einen Tag in einen Vogel verwandeln würdest?


----------



## Rosa Zora (8. Februar 2013)

Gewissen Menschen auf den Kopf k*cken 


Was würdest du tun, wenn dein Auto plötzlich seine eigenen Vorstellungen vom Zielort hätte?


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

Wirklich interessante Vorstellung. Ich wäre echt neugierig und gespannt, wo ich hinkäme ^^

was würdest du tun, wenn du deinen PC nur mit selbsterzeugtem Fahrraddynamostrom betreiben könntest?


----------



## Trollmops (4. März 2013)

abnehmen und oberschenkel wie robert förstemann bekommen 


Was würdest du tun, wenn du deinen kopf zwischen deinen beinen hättest?


----------



## UspRabbit (6. März 2013)

Nix was auch nur im Ansatz Jugendfrei wäre O_o 

Was würdest du machen wenn dir deine jüngeste Tochter in den grossen Zeh beissen würde ?


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

UspRabbit schrieb:


> Was würdest du machen wenn dir deine jüngeste Tochter in den grossen Zeh beissen würde ?



Hoffen, dass die Füße gewaschen sind 

Was würdest du machen wenn du zu viele noch offene Spiele hast, sogar Zeit, aber auf nichts davon so richtig Bock?


----------



## UspRabbit (6. März 2013)

Mich sammeln .. Dann für neue Motivation sorgen und feststellen das ein oder zwei Spiele genug sind um meine Aufmerksam zu erhaschen. 


Dazu die Frage : Wie würdest für die nötige Motivation sorgen ?


----------



## FoKzT (9. April 2013)

Hoffen das das spiel gut wird wen mans länger spielt  Frage : Was würdest du machen wen jemand in der Fußgängerzone an dir vorbeirent und dich in den magen schlägt ?


----------



## Trollmops (11. Juni 2013)

je nach härte des schlages perplex stehen bleiben und nach luft schnappen oder demjenigend mit einem fragenden blick gepaart mit ungläubigem kopfschütteln nachschauen.


was würdest du machen wenn du stichhaltige beweise für deine reinkarnation als nacktmull hättest?


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> was würdest du machen wenn du stichhaltige beweise für deine reinkarnation als nacktmull hättest?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wait wat? ehm, ich würde es hinnehmen. nacktmulle sind iwie cool. vermindertes schmerzempfinden und so ^^

was würdest du machen, wenn wenn der tod in peronifizierter form zu dir kommt?


----------



## Dexo (13. Juli 2013)

Ihn an die Wand klatschen.

Was würdest du machen,wenn du eine Schwagere Frau siehst und sie ganz dringen hilfe braucht weil das Baby in anmarsch ist?


----------



## Corrupt Gnosis (11. September 2013)

"Guten Rutsch" wünschen und weitergehen.

Was würdest du machen wenn plötzlich dein Bankkonto auf 0 steht?


----------



## RawrCat (12. September 2013)

Meinem ganz normalen Tagesablauf nachgehen, denn anders kenn ich das gar nicht^^

Was würdest du machen wenn jemand deine MMO-Accounts unwiederbringlich gelöscht hätte?


----------



## gu-be (3. Oktober 2013)

ihn erwürgen....

was würdest du machen, wenn dir jemand was über deine klamotten kippt (wein, cola, wasser etc)?


----------



## Astarod (4. November 2013)

Rummotzen das ich nasse hosen hasse 

Was würdest du machen wenn dir jemand dein Lachen abkaufen will und als gegenleistung gewährt er dir 66 wetten egal wie seltsam und Unmöglich diese wetten sein mögen in der sechsten Minute jeder neuen stunde gewonnen werden


----------



## zoizz (10. Dezember 2013)

Die Sache mit der sechsten Minute jeder neuen Stunde ist etwas ablenkend, denoch würde ich mein Lachen nicht verkaufen, denn ich habe die Lehrserie Tim Thaler geschaut ^^

Was würdest du machen, wenn dein Chef/Vorgesetzter zu dir kommt, und wirklich nett bittet, für einen wirklich wichtigen Auftrag auf Heiligabend bis abends zu arbeiten? Ohne Mehraufwandsentlohnung, ist ja ein normaler Arbeitstag.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Dezember 2013)

Wenn keine Gegenargumente greifen, dann motiviert arbeiten gehen. Ist halt ein normaler Arbeitstag.

Was würdest Du machen, wenn Du direkt vor Heiligabend eine fristlose Kündigung wegen privater Internetnutzung während der Arbeitszeit erhältst?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde den Chef fragen, warum ich deswegen rausfliege, da es bei der Anstellung schon hieß, dass man das Internet auch privat nutzen darf.

Was würdest du machen, wenn deine Lieblingssalamisorte ausverkauft wäre?


----------



## DarkoRatic (19. Dezember 2013)

Das wären meine Reaktionen 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHR6n78Bf2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was würdest du machen wenn du Herr auf Erden wärest


----------



## JhopesGirl (20. April 2020)

_Mich zusammen reißen und mit dem Feind zusammen tun. *hust* man kann ihn ja immer noch beseitigen wenn alles vorbei ist_

 

_Was würdest Du tun wenn Du zwischen Fussball Weltmeisterschaft schauen oder deinem Girl entscheiden müsstest?`_


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Mai 2020)

Sie fragen, ob ihr Selbstbewusstsein und die Fähigkeit sich selbst zu beschäftigen wirklich so im Eimer ist, dass ich nicht mal ~120 Minuten etwas nachgehen kann, das mir Freude bereitet.

Und dann fragen, ob das Bier schon kalt steht. lmaooo.

 

 

Was würdest du tun, wenn du einen Valorant-Key willst, aber sehr ungeduldig - aber auch geizig - bist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

edit: nvm, 9h Stream im Hintergrund laufen lassen hat gereicht


----------



## Liberus (10. August 2020)

Fürs Berleben würde ich das auf jeden Fall machen, danach geht jeder seiner Wege. 

 

 

Was würdest du machen, wenn du zu unrecht ins Gefängnis kommen würdest?


----------

